# Naruto Chapter 578 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

You had this waiting didn't you?

Itachi uses secret Uchiha technique on Kabuto. War arc ends.


----------



## cell47 (Mar 7, 2012)

lol already ! well, now I really want to see all the powers of Sasuke's EMS. Let's hope we get the best with Kabuto, I can't wait. As always, Sasuke gets in the way of Itachi, this just feels so good. I hope Edo Madara will be braught back to this battlefield with Kabuto, I really don't want to see him disappearing just because Kabuto is owned.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasuke is gonna stomp.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 7, 2012)

Hopefully we can finally see what Sasuke's EMS can do in this fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Chapter's main focus will be Itachi versus Kabuto. 

Sasuke's going to screw it up big time. He'll kill Kabuto before ET is cancelled.

I have a feeling we're not going to see much of Madara versus Kages next week, if we see them at all.


----------



## Agony (Mar 7, 2012)

itachi's gonna stop this motherfucking war.that is all it is.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2012)

So, what's up now?

I can see clearly coming the "itachi x Sasuke vs Kabuto x Madara"...

Don't you?


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

Madara flings Tsunade from his sword and she recovers with her Genesis Rebirth. Kabuto summons a couple of Edos to play with Sasuke while he first deals with Itachi personally.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> So, what's up now?
> 
> I can see clearly coming the "itachi x Sasuke vs Kabuto x Madara"...
> 
> Don't you?



I really hope you mean "+" and not "x" there. Because otherwise that's just a disturbing chapter.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 7, 2012)

We open with the Uchiha brothers and Kabuto.  Things appear to end quickly only for Kabuto to do something.  Either that or Sasuke ends up messing up Itachi's plans entirely.

We then cut to the Kages and Madara.  They talk some more.  Hashirama is wanked some more.  Madara decides to finish things.

Then we probably cut back to Kabuto and the Uchiha brothers.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I really hope you mean "+" and not "x" there. Because otherwise that's just a disturbing chapter.





I'vn't seen the things like this...

Sure, i meant "+"

But, now you've suggest it...


----------



## calimike (Mar 7, 2012)

Kabuto vs Itachi or Sasuke next week

Geez! alot of tweets are happy to see Tsunade's downfall   twitter


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 7, 2012)

i can see the madara is summoned back near kabuto and the return of orochimaru


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 7, 2012)

Madara decapitates Tsunade 

Madara: Regenerate from that you old hag ugly senju


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a feeling Tsunade's Creation Rebirth transformation is only beginning; next week, she is going to reveal some amazing powers and really do something crazy.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 7, 2012)

I predict that the shadow behind Itachi wasn't Sasukes, but Izunas 

Sasuke is still fighting with the crows.They're just too smart 

Sasuke:Hanasseee!!!!
Crows:Graaawww.

END


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Madara decapitates Tsunade
> 
> Madara: Regenerate from that you old hag ugly senju


*Tsunade grows another head*
Tsunade: "No Problem." 
Everyone: "WTF?!"
Tsunade: "Now wouldn't you like to know."
*Madara concentrates his Rinnegan*
Madara: "You madwoman! You transplanted your brains into your breasts!"


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2012)

Mind fucking...nothing but mind fucking.

Or maybe the entire chapter will be of Dan and Chouza catching up...some awesome stuff that would be


----------



## Lovely (Mar 7, 2012)

Mostly Kabuto vs Itachi and Sasuke, but we'll probably get one or two panels of the rookies or Tsunade.


----------



## vered (Mar 7, 2012)

hopefully Madara starts taking things seriously.
more from Tsunade?and maybe some Itachi/Sasuke vs kabuto.


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2012)

well see what the byakugo no justu really is. 
by the way i think altho with different kanji, the byakugo comes from


----------



## Talis (Mar 7, 2012)

Why do i have the feeling that Orochimaru is in Sasukes body lol.
Kabuto summons Madara, Izuna, Jiraiya, Shisui, and every single Edo left in the battlefield right next to him lol.
Man can't wait for the next few chapters. ;(
I am really curious how Kabuto is going to deal with the bro team, one freaking another week. 
I have to say that the figure behind Itachi looks a lot as Izuna to besides Sasuke.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2012)

*Chapter 578 Prediction*:   Resolution

Tsunade is in bad shape and begins her regeneration.   Sasuke comes to confront Itachi and we learn the final truth about Madara and the Uchiha clan massacre.


----------



## Syntaxis (Mar 7, 2012)

*Predic-fic*

Itachi fights Kabuto, and Kabuto is being pushed back. He's enjoying the fight and manages to slow Itachi down with a potent genjutsu that Orochimaru developed. Now it's being used by Kabuto, it is much more powerful and can even keep Itachi at bay. Or so he thinks. Itachi pops out of it and tells Kabuto the same he told Orochimaru: "In front of these eyes, all of your jutsu are meaningless."

Kabuto is injured and falls to his knees. "Really.. then how about this one.."
He summons a coffin. Itachi is shocked.

Back at Madara's fight. He impaled Tsunade and branches start sprouting from the big branch impaling her. The other Kages are shouting at Madara to let her go. And just as Madara is about to reply, he's slammed into the ground below.

Tsunade is standing right over him, her body still reforming from the damage done. It's shown that her body is composed of millions of slugs in varying sizes. "Katsuyu is the only summon that can do this, she's perfectly in sync with my body. Any of her parts can take on any type of bodily function that I need."

Madara looks up at her with barren eyes. "Impressive."

Back at Itachi's fight, the smoke clears.

In front of him is his mother. Behind him is his father. Both edo-tensei summons.

"I expected your arrival, let's see how you do against your own parents.. again.."

Fugaku has a look of disappointment and sadness on his face. His mom just looks sad and mumbles his name.

"Itachi.."

End of chapter.


----------



## cell47 (Mar 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> I have a feeling Tsunade's Creation Rebirth transformation is only beginning; next week, she is going to reveal some amazing powers and really do something crazy.



Honestly, for next week, let's pray for some Rinnegan powers of Edo Madara, because I think Kishi is really doing too much shit on mokuton & co. So far since the start of this fight, there has been three chapters, the first we only saw Madara's Yagatamas, the second was just full of mokuton (I think that was the best moment of this fight though), and the third is kind of like the first with Madara taking it way too easy and waiting for punches. 

Certainly, next week Tsunada is gonna use her forbidden technique in order not to die, but Edo Madara really needs to take the initiative because so far all we've seen is him waiting to take punches. I can't believe he hasn't even done one Shinra Tensei when they get so close to him everytime they attack, this just doesn't make any sense. Otherwise I don't see the point of having Rinnegan eyes if all we see are mokuton jutsus. That's really the most disturbing thing in this fight, we haven't seen so far any jutsus from his eyes except Susanoo ...


----------



## Jakeirako (Mar 7, 2012)

I had this really out there thought that maybe Sasuke would actually assist Itachi and mind-control Kabuto, like he did with the Zetsu, into stopping the jutsu. Of course before any action happens I can see Itachi and Kabuto having a 5 page talk on something and maybe Sasuke would say/do something after that. Naruto's group will go unseen again or have a 1-2 page transition to them.

Edit: 100th post go me 8D.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 7, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 578*
*The fire that burns through the eyes.*
*
Chapter starts with Sasuke looking shocked*
Sasuke: Kabuto, so you let Orochimaru take you over afte rall.
Itachi: Did I not just say to wait, this doesn't concern you.
Kabuto: You're wrong Itachi, my entire life's purpose was to have a proper fight with Naruto and kill Sasuke for what he did to Orochimaru-sama. So in the end, this does concern him. *Kabuto stands*
Itachi: !
*see anko*
Itachi: What are you doing with anko.
Kabuto: Oh you know...she has some of Orochimaru's chakra...allowing me to further enhance my pawns. 
Sasuke: Those pawns of yours are the edo tensei, getting others to do your work...a pathetic scum like Orochimaru.
*Kabuto looks mad*
Kabuto: Orochimaru may have failed in at many things, but his failure led to my success. Because of him, right now, I have the real Madara off the 5 kages.
Itachi and Sasuke: !?
Itachi: Real...Madara?
Sasuke: So that Tobi guy.....that son of a-
Itachi: *So all along....who was that.*
Itachi: Sasuke, go to the battlefield and stop Madara.
Sasuke: I don't think so, I'm staying here.
Itachi: I thought you would decline....if that's so then I'll explain my plan to you.
Kabuto: kukuk, good old teamwork is essential after all.
Sasuke:!
Itachi: You got that?
Sasuke: Yea...*Sasuke activates his Mangekyou*
Kabuto: ohh, so you have the eternal mangekyou now....and I'm going up against the infamous Itachi, this seems rather unfair.
Itachi: ....what are you hiding.
Kabuto: Like I said, in Orochimaru's failures, I succeed. Do you really think I would have let you sneak up on me without a back up plan?
_Kabuto takes out a scroll._
Kabuto: It was said that only the great sage of the six path could use this jutsu. Whether it be for power [Shows a scene with Tobi engaging gated Gai, Kakashi and sage Naruto as well as Bee holding off Gedo] pride [shows Tsunade regenerating and Madara standing above them with a hand sign] or absolute world domination!
_Kabuto's scroll opens._
Itachi: What is that?
Sasuke: ...
Kabuto: If you want to stop me, its only fitting....
_Kabuto uses the hand signs to summon the death god_
Kabuto: Kuchiyose no jutsu!
Itachi and Sasuke: !?
That you get by my last wave of pawns.
Out come The First Hokage, Second Hokage, Third Hokage and Fourth Hokage.
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Cjones (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm expecting the chapter to be mostly dominated by Itachi/Sasuke/Kabuto. Maybe even the entire chapter dedicated to them.

If not I expect Tsunade countering and revealing Byakugo gives her not only regeneration, but an ability granted by her Urna technique.


----------



## Zelavour (Mar 7, 2012)

We'll see Tsunade escape from the sword impalement and heal herself automaticly because of the Jutsu.
She explains the Jutsu and reveals something else about the Jutsu that will come in really handy, the fight goes on for 2/3 more pages before it goes to Kabuto etc.
We'll see Itachi, Sasuke and kabuto talk and near the end we see a short skirmish of Itachi vs Kabuto.
After the short skirmish Kabuto summons a coffin saying something cliffhangerish.


----------



## Sans (Mar 7, 2012)

Final panel cuts back to the crows feasting on Sasuke's corpse.


----------



## sadino (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasuke will backstab Itachi.Mark this post.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

*Prediction*

*Itachi Susanoo grows larger.*

Itachi: Now fall into my illusion

Kabuto: KUKUKUKUKU! Your illusions are no effect. Its sad really. But predictable. Did you really think I did not anticipate this? And I thought you were a genius?

Itachi: If I cant use genjutsu....then I will just have to force you against your will!

*Itachi uses his susanoo arm to grab Kabuto but he is blocked by two coffins.*

Kabuto: Kukukuku. 

*Back to Naruto and Killer bee and Tobi*

*A coffin appears on the ground in front of killer bee.*

Kakashi: Bee!

*Shadows arms come out of the coffin and take samehada from bee. The coffin then sinks.*

*Back to Itachi and Kabuto*

*Konan and Kisame walk out the coffin. A third coffin appears and samehada comes out and Kisame grabs it.*

Itachi: [I need help. I need sasuke.]

Kabuto: KUKUKUKU. I am just getting started.

*Sasuke and the crows*

Sasuke: CHIDORi STREAM!!!

*All the crows die.*

Sasuke: Itachi!

*Sasuke jumps in there right in front of Itachi.*

Kabuto: You Uchiha duckling. You do not mess with my fun.

*Hundreds of coffins appear and the whole entire Uchiha clan walks out.*

Sasuke: What!!

Itachi: Kabuto you bastard!

Kabuto: And for extra protection!

*Kabuto sweats. He releases control of Edo Dan and Edo Muu. He slightly looses control of Madara giving Madara more freedom to do what he wants*

*One coffin appears in front of Konan and Kisame*

Kabuto: The one and only. Jiraiya!

*Edo Jiraiya walks out of the coffin.*


*Back to Kages!*

Mei: TSUNADE!

A: GRRR!!![His raiton shroud gets more crazy.


Tsunade:[No pain no game!!!!]


*Tsunade wraps her feet around the sword that pierced her. Slightly rising her from the sword. She then uses her hands to break the sword in half. She falls down but is caught by sand. She then gets up and all her wounds are gone.*

Tsunade: You need more then that to take on the will of fire!!!

Madara: AGAIN YOU SAY IT!

*Scene switches to Dan*

Dan: Chouza the control is broken! Let me out of here. I have to assist the kages!

*End chapter*


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 7, 2012)

BOC: Sasuke is already there with itachi he defeated the crow summons and is right at the door.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 7, 2012)

tsunade heals herself from the attack and madara decided to get serious and summons his full susanno armor and starts shoting ameratsu and gets a kage in genjutsu. kabuto and itachi talk and sauske meddles in it. kabuto summons shushui to fight sasuke since it seems he and itachi were close and he was the one who gave itachi the desire to protect kohona. and maybe he summons kisame as well with man and papa uchiha to mess up sasuke.


----------



## KillerFlow (Mar 7, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Naruto Chapter 578*
> *The fire that burns through the eyes.*
> *
> Chapter starts with Sasuke looking shocked*
> ...


Gg, that's what I think Suigetsu's scroll does as well. ^_^

OT: Itachi and Sasuke fight Kabuto, he desummons Madara to their location and summons Dan to the Kages location.


----------



## WT (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasuke's Pride

Sasuke in the back ground: What is the meaning of this ...?
Kabuto: Kukuku
Itachi: Sasuke, Go! This is my fight
Sasuke: Kabuto eh, you've become much like Orochimaru, experimenting on yourself and fighting in the background. You will die here today you snake.

Kabuto: Kuku, you can't kill me Sasuke kun

Sasuke: ?!

Itachi: He's right, if Kabuto is killed, the Edo Tensei cannot be stopped. They will have to be sealed which may be problematic.

Sasuke: ...

Kabuto: Kukuku, no Itachi, if I die here, you will lose. You see, I have summoned Uchiha Madara.

Itachi/Sasuke: ?!?!

Itachi to himself: So who is the man in the mask?

Kabuto: Uchiha Madara is a man that cannot be defeated by anyone save the 1st Hokage. However, now that he has the Rinnegan and Mokuton, he cannot be defeated even if the 1st was here. He is the ultimate shino ------ ?

Itachi: ?!?!

*Before Kabuto finishes Sasuke impales him with Raiton*

Kabuto on his knees frightened:

Kabuto: Why Sasuke kun, you can't kill me, if you kill me, Madara will be free...

Sasuke: Well that's perfect. I'll test my powers on him then hahaha

Itachi/Kabuto: ?!

Itachi: Don't get so cocky Sasuke. He's far stronger than you think he is.

Sasuke to Kabuto: Madara will die by my hands and so will you. Its over for you.

Itachi: Sasuke stop! Listen to me carefully. Forget Madara. Work with me. We have to stop the Edo Tensei. You can test your power on Naruto.

Sasuke: ?! Naruto eh. Hehe, he's on my list as well. However, I have saved him for last brother.

Kabuto vomits out a regenerated Kabuto. He suddenly creates hand signs and summons Manda V2. 

Kabuto: Well Sasuke, you are surprising indeed. I didn't think you would actually kill me. Never mind, I'm still in a better position. Don't underestimate me. I know more about you than you know about yourself. Kabuto begins to perform handseals.

Itachi: ....

Meanwhile - Cut to Madara and the Kages

A Attacks Madara as does Onoki and Gaara while Mei begins to create handsigns to perform a water attack. 

Madara blocks A's attack using Susano. Onoki lightens Gaara's sand which travels faster to Madara. As soon as it encompasses his Susanoo, Onoki hardens a part of it. The remaining part is used to force Madara out of Susano. Madara is then exposed and is attacked by Mei. Gaara then uses his sand and creates his ultimate desert coffin to seal him. 

Madara breaks free easily. He starts performing handseals. As he is about to finish, Tsunade attacks him from behind and clings onto his back. 

Madara: ?!?! - Weren't you dead woman?

Tsunade: I used mitosis to regenerate.

Onoki/Gaara/Mei/A: !!

Madara: ...

Madara: So you are quite strong for a woman, but no matter. You have only slowed your death down by a few minutes.

Tsuande: Its over Madara.

Tsuande: UZUMAKI CONTACT SEAL OF DEATH!

Madara/4 Kages: ?!?!?!

Madara: IZANAMI!..........

*Contact seal of death is a jutsu where the user sacrifices their own life converting their mass into chakra. As this happens, what ever they happen to touch seals away with the chakra at the same time and disappears*

As Madara is getting sealed time stops and begins to rewind to the point before Tsuande attacks. Madara jumps out of the way and Tsuande misses.

Tsuande: How ?!

Madara: That was a close one. You really are something woman. I will now end this.

Madara begins to perform handseals however is stopped half way through and poofs away. He appears infront of Sasuke and Itachi as Kabuto finishes the handseals he started.

Madara: What is this.

Kabuto: Uchiha Madara, let me introduce you to Uchiha Itachi and Uchiha Sasuke. You can test your power on them.

Madara: Uchiha?! - He looks at Sasuke who has the 3 tomoe Sharingan.

Suddenly as Madara watches, the Sharingan transforms into his usual MS.

Madara: ?!?! The Mangekyou Sharingan. Impressive.

Suddenly, the MS transforms into the EMS.

Kabuto/Itachi/Madara: ?!?!?!?!?!!

Sasuke: Uchiha Madara was it. I will make you beg ...

Madara: ?! - This is going to be more difficult than the Kage battle.

Itachi activates his MS.

Madara: ?! So you're an MS user as well? Kabuto, is this your Edo Tensei?

Kabuto: He was. He broke free from my control.

Madara: ??! - How?

Itachi: Through the power that is generated from the burning will to protect your comrades.

Madara: This one is more dangerous. Heh ... I will truly be tested with this battle, perhaps even more so than my battle with the 1st. Uchiha Itachi, Uchiha Sasuke, Lets DANCE ......

END

Next time: Sasuke/Itachi vs Madara (+ Manda)


----------



## Marsala (Mar 7, 2012)

Kabuto summons Madara. Triple Susano'o fight begins.

Also, Dan might get summoned to face Tsunade, if Kabuto uses Muu to bring all the other Edo Tensei to replace Madara against the Kages. He could summon Dan (since the flame barrier shouldn't block summoning), probably the jinchuuriki now that they've all been de-rodded, and any others like Kimimaro and Chiyo who might not have been sealed yet.

Also, Madara recognizes Sasuke due to knowing his evil future self in the past.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 7, 2012)

Over several chapters:


Itachi ends edo tensei
The pathetic kages are spared
Anko wakes up
Itachi one panels Kabuto
Sasuke, Itachi, and Anko escape as the room they're in collapses
After the war, Itachi and Anko get married
Anko pops out tons of babies

Questions/comments/complaints?


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Back at Madara's fight. He impaled Tsunade and branches start sprouting from the *big branch impaling her*.



Pretty cool prediction, but one thing: That's not a branch, but the sword belonging to Madara's Susanoo.


----------



## Penance (Mar 7, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto...


----------



## firedragonde (Mar 7, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Over several chapters:
> 
> 
> Itachi ends edo tensei
> ...



Good points, sir. You got my vote.


Well, only thing what i can predict is:
Tsunade is not dead


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

*@Firedragon*



> Well, only thing what i can predict is:
> Tsunade is not dead



AWESOME PREDICTION


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2012)

i predict that it's gaara's turn to talk about the will of sand 

and more itachi ignoring sasuke awesomeness


----------



## ZE (Mar 7, 2012)

I predict Oro the next or the following chapter.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Kabuto summons Madara; Itachi frees Nagato.

Game on.


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 7, 2012)

Already know what's gonna happen next week, but I'm not gonna spoil it just yet :sanji

Lets just say that Tsunade doesn't die, but is knocked unconscious by someone and A LOT of lightening


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

*@Onehitkill*

funny. Kishi has been giving him the worse treatment this whole fight :sanji


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto summons Madara; Itachi frees Nagato.
> 
> Game on.





Klue said:


> I have a feeling Tsunade's Creation Rebirth transformation is only beginning; next week, she is going to reveal some amazing powers and really do something crazy.



all of this 

Because seriously, if Tsunade really did end up dying so easily after that whole speech she gave about The Will of Fire being passed down through generations and about this amazing technique of hers, that would be pretty anti-climactic not to mention a huge let down. Shit's just getting started.


----------



## momo313 (Mar 7, 2012)

One thing I know for sure is that the dude behind Itatchi at the end is NOT Sasuke.


----------



## UberDruid (Mar 8, 2012)

Kabuto will betray Tobi by telling Edo Tensei to stop fighting. Then try to capture Sasuke by bargaining with Itachi.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 8, 2012)

*Naruto Ch. 578 - Prediction - The Lost Bond*​

*Spoiler*: __ 






_Itachi faces off with an unbeatable jutsu!! How will he defeat Kabuto??_



_*Kabuto's Hideout...*_



*Itachi:* ...

*Kabuto:* Hehehe, I've never seen this face on you, Itachi... Surely you can think of something...

Perhaps genjutsu...?

*Itachi:* ...

You know that I can only manipulate you to see something from within my own imagination...

*Kabuto:* Correct! You can't control me to perform a jutsu that you don't know yourself... And you can't trick me to undo the jutsu because there's not a realistic situation that would spur that reaction from me...

Even if there was, I would recognize that I was in genjutsu before I fell for it...


Sasuke appears from the shadows.


*Sasuke:* Edo tensei huh... So in other words, you'll have to be persuaded...

... I wonder if torture will suffice...

*Itachi:* ... It wouldn't work on him... He's just the same as a Konoha's ANBU...

Trained to totally disregard pain...

*Kabuto:* ... You both have no choice but to wait for me to finish my game...

*Sasuke:* ... Is that so...?


Sasuke activates Susa-no-o and launches its magatama projectiles towards Kabuto. Kabuto jumps out of the way, into the air, and is about to throw two Kunai at Sasuke...


*Kabuto:* (... He's baiting me by leaving an opening... Waiting for Itachi to strike as soon as I throw these...)


Itachi sees Kabuto getting ready to attack Sasuke and his eyes start to bleed as he activates Amaterasu...


*Kabuto:* (He's too far away to effectively counter with Susa-no-o with my new speed... I just need to make it look like I'm attacking Sasuke to open Itachi up and avoid actually killing Sasuke... Then surprise Itachi with a swift counter...)


Kabuto throws two chakra charged Kunai past Sasuke's head and into the ground. 


*Itachi:* ... (As I suspected...)


Sasuke turns around and looks at Kabuto...


*Sasuke:* ...


Itachi attacks with Amaterasu...


*Kabuto:* (Looks like he wanted to use putting out Amaterasu as a bargaining chip... I have plenty of time...)


As Kabuto is landing, Amaterasu closes in on him.


*Kabtuo:* Doto-...


Amaterasu dissapears. Itachi and Sasuke as well.


*Kabuto:* ...?


Kabuto looks around...


*Kabuto:* Where did they go...?



_*Kage's battle with Madara...*_



*Madara:* ... You all... Should attack me at once...

*Gaara:* (...!! The control that he has over the mokuton is truly incredible... He could literally strike any one of us at any moment, and would succeed without incredible reflexes, or the powers of the sharingan...)

*Madara to Onooki:* Do you brats finally realize what I mean when I call you weak...?

*Onooki:* ...!!

Madara reaches his hand forth, apparently for shinra tensei.


*Madara:* If the head among you has fallen, then the body shall follow...

*Voice:* Is that why you consider yourself powerful...?

*Madara:* ...!!

The voice is Tsunade... The hole in her abdomen is healing rapidly...

*Tsunade:* putting worth in the physically strong and killing them... Never regarding their subordinates as a threat as long as they have no leader...

*Madara:* The only way that a society can function is through physical enforcement... Without a leader, people are just masterless puppets...


Tsunade's Byakugou no jutsu takes another form... The lines are similar to Naruto's kyuubi mode, only without the Tomoe...


*Tsunade:* You're wrong again...

*Madara:* ...?


Tsunade's Byakugou is finished. She's in its final state... 


*Madara:* (... I see... She uses a portion of the Rikudo's Banbutsu Souzou to regenerate...)

*Tsunade:* People can still believe and achieve anything without their leader... Their leader only exemplifies the will of the people... He doesn't carry it... 


As she stands in a taijutsu stance, the palm of her jabbing hand has a large dot with a ring around it on it, connected to the rest of the lines on her arm/body.


*Tsunade:* That's why we will defeat you, Madara...

Because strength or no strength, and leader or no leader, _*we all*_ have but one goal...

And that is to destroy you...!!



_*Back at Kabuto's hideout...*_



Kabuto is perplexed, looking around for Itachi and Sasuke.


*Kabuto:* (...?) He was just here a second ago... 

*Voice:* It seems that you were wrong... About your situation, Kabuto...

*Kabuto:* ... Genjutsu...?


The voice is Itachi, standing behind him by the entrance that he first used...


*Kabuto:* (he hasn't moved an inch...)

*Itachi:* There is one thing... that I can use as a bargaining chip...


Itachi points to a shadow figure walking into the room...

The shadow figure is Sasuke, with his mangekyou sharingan activated...


*Kabuto:* (...!! He created a scenario from within his genjutsu where I had the choice of attacking Sasuke or not...)

*Itachi:* Your kunai's trajectory would've been disturbed if you truly missed... And there was no reason to spare Sasuke since I allowed you enough time to effectively counter and try to kill him... 

I could tell that you intentionally missed...

*Kabuto:* So you would kill your own brother... Just to thwart my plans...

*Itachi:* ...

Sasuke's life was once worth more than anything to me... But now that he has fallen so low, if killing him means an end to this war... 


Sasuke looks sad, awaiting the rest of Itachi's response...


*Sasuke:* ...?

*Itachi:* Then I would...


Sasuke's sadness turns into an expression of hatred...

Itachi quickly closes in on Sasuke...


*Kabuto:* His speed...!!

*Sasuke:* ...!!


Sasuke's Susa-no-o has his hands wrapped around Itachi's body, while Itachi's Susa-no-o has one hand holding Sasuke's legs and the other with two fingers on Sasuke's head, set to squash it like a grape...


*Itachi:* In this body, I cannot be threatened with your Susa-no-o... If you so much as move, I will kill you, Sasuke...


Sasuke looks panicked.


*Sasuke:* (... Brother, how could you...!?)

_Itachi holds Sasuke's life in his hands!!
/end._


----------



## Taijukage (Mar 8, 2012)

naruto 578 - Last stand

*kages vs madara*
tsunade begins to fade away. 
tsunade - what...the..? impossible..
madara - this is a legendary item that belonged to the very first hyuga, the grandson of the sage of six paths. a sword that instantly cuts off the chakra flow of the opponent when stabbed, slowly killing them. 
tsunade gasps as her byakugo fades away. 
gaara - it's not over. imperial desert missile!
gaara forms a spear made of sand and throws it at madara. he is impaled in the hashirama boob. 
gaara - mizukage!
mei - right! lava release: lava prison!
madara starts getting surrounded by lava, and his eyes turn to swirls. 
before the lava can encase him, a force of tremendous gravity repels the lava. 
a - what was that?damn rinnegan!
A shunshin's into madar and begins to pound him relentlessly. 
*shinra tensei*
A is pushed off of madara, who starts to regenerate. A - so that's his power. gravity repulsion and pulling. we could use tsunade's help right now. 
gaara - yeah but she's..what?
tsunade's arm moves. 
madara - no impossible. her chakra points were completely cut off!
tsunade pushes herself up. 
madara - is it possible she recovered with sheer willpower? WHY? i am the strongest! 
tsunade - hehe. the will of fire is more important than how much chakra you have. 
madara - you still going on about that?
tsunade - i proved it to you just now...
madara - tch. i've had it with all of you. 
madara swings his arm around. 
*bansho tennin*
tsunade is pulled into him with stuning speed. 
madara - now for the end. human path!
tsuande screams as her soul is beginning to be ripped out but mei and onoki come to her rescue. mei's dragon flood suiton grabs tsunade's body and onoki jintons away half of madara's body. with only his head and arms left, he starts screaming. 
madara - stop STOP! WHY? WHY WON'T YOU PEOPLE JUST DIE?
he clasps his hands together and floats up in the air. 
tsunade - oh no..this is the move pain used to destroy konoha...
onoki - i'l stop-ugh!
onoki falls to the ground, out of chakra. 
gaara - tsuchikage-dono's finished! he has nothing left!
mei - if this keeps up...we're all going to die...damn it if only the others can stop the person using the edo tensei...
madara - chou shinra tensei!
the battlefield is nuked. like jiraiya before her, tsunade begins pouring her chakra into gaara and leaves a final message, whispered in choked breath. 
tsunade - get out of here...and tell naruto...about madara's abilities. 
gaara nods solemnly. 

*tobi battlefield*. 
naruto is in sage mode. 
naruto - i can feel it...the kages are gone....tsunade..i'm sorry. 

madara watches gaara flying away on his sand. 
madara - hn. guess i can afford to let one get away. what the?
a coffin appears in the air, muu holding it from behind. the coffin closes shut and madara vanishes. 

*kabuto's hideout*
kabuto - you think it'd be so easy to just take control of me do you?
itachi - that was my plan but...
kabuto - i have one last trick i'd like to show you. 
a coffin rises up from the ground. 
kabuto - the real uchiha madara. 
itachi - r-real? that masked bastard was lying?
kabuto - ignorance is a vice, my dear boy. i'll be capturing that brat behind you and avenging orochimaru sama once and for all!
itachi - might be harder than you thought. think hard on why you could never find shisui's body, kabuto. 
madara (in the coffin) - what's going on? where am i?
he steps out, susano still active. sasuke steps out of the shadows. 
sasuke - rinnegan..and susano?
madara - what is this shit, kabuto?
kabuto - calm down madara. i brought you a much better challenge than those kages. 
madara - ...you sure?
kabuto - see for yourself. 
sasuke's EMS shines in the darkness. 
madara - so my bloodline lives. the permanent mangekeyo should only be able to be achieved by those of my descent. this will do nicely. 
sasuke - there is no more bloodline, madara. i am the last living uchiha. 
madara - WHAT?
itachi - they all died by my hand. 
a sword shoots out of susano and hits itachi who can't guard himself in time. 
itachi - n-no way...that sword...madara had it this whole time? 
madara - indeed. and unlike that old hag, you won't be willing yourself back. murdering scum. 
sasuke - ITACHI!
his uchiha blood comes to a boil.
madara - my my...you really are of my blood. 
itachi is motionless on the ground.
itachi - my..chakra's...blocked off..
sasuke - i'll kill you both!
madara - ha..how do you plan to do that boy? i'm immortal! 
kabuto - w-wait! madara i'm sensing another chakra! this..cannot...

*somewhere* 
voice - geez....that itachi's having trouble. maybe it's time i joined the game. 
a new MS swirls. 
uchiha shisui - madara will pay for this!

text: shisui is alive! but who's side is he on?


----------



## Jesus (Mar 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> I have a feeling Tsunade's Creation Rebirth transformation is only beginning; next week, she is going to reveal some amazing powers and really do something crazy.



Well her power-up is supposed to be even beyond her regular regeneration technique, so that seems very likely.


----------



## vered (Mar 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto summons Madara; Itachi frees Nagato.
> 
> Game on.



that would be awesome but unlikely.Nagato and Itachi vs Kabuto and Madara and sasuke as well in all this fight.
i think we'll get more Rinnegan info from kabuto during his fight with Itachi and Sasuke and it seems his main goal now to take over sasuke body(accurate trans of 577).


----------



## Yuki (Mar 8, 2012)

Kabuto will summon the 4 hokage's, sure he told tobi that you can't summon people that were sealed in the death seal but when has kabuto ever told the truth when he is planning to betray someone. (thinking back to part 1 when he was pretending to be friends with naruto)

Plus if he did it would be so fucking awesome watching the 4 hokage's go to work all in there prime.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapter will focus mostly on Kabuto-Itachi-Sasuke interaction, Sasuke will find out more about how Tobi's been fighting this war and the deal he made with Kabuto to sell him out once the war was over. And near the end of the chapter we return to the Kages & Madara were Tsunade's Byakugou starts to show it's effective regenerating powers.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 8, 2012)

If anyone noticed: Sasuke got away from Itachis jutsu, as seen in the last page, look carefully behind Itachi.

Lol if Sasuke himself stops Itachi and seals him away and joining Kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a somewhat long-term prediction for Sasuke/Itachi/Kabuto/Madara this arc.

- Sasuke will attack Kabuto and Itachi will defend him saying that he cannot be killed.

- Kabuto will taunt Sasuke with what happened between him and Itachi, because in his mind Sasuke still hates Itachi.

- Sasuke will bring up something about the truth about Itachi and Kabuto will "test" Sasuke's words by offering Itachi to stop edo tensei if he handles Sasuke to him.

- Kabuto will get an Itachi stare as response.

- Kabuto will laugh it off and try some shit, and it will be countered by Itachi and Sasuke together, then Kabuto will attack Sasuke with something and Sasuke will display his new EMS powers.

- Kabuto will be like, im gonna capture you and shit.

- Kabuto will start to focus completly on Sasuke and it becomes a fight between the two, it will give Itachi an opportunity to try to make Kabuto deactivate edo tensei throught genjutsu, and he will manage to, but he will not get deactivated in the process.

- then Kabuto will be like..."let me show you something" and summon Madara.

- Sasuke and Itachi will have a "shit just got real" look for the first time in their faces, and kabuto will go on about how Madara is an edo tensei that cannot be deactivated.

- he will then take control of Madara and charge Sasuke straight;

- Sasuke will be pushed to the edge by Madara;

- Itachi will be despaired because he doesnt know what to do, since if he kills Kabuto he will be freeing Madara.

- Sasuke will then "power up" in some way for being pushed this way.

- Sasuke will decide to aim Kabuto not caring if Madara will be freed or not.

- Sasuke kills Kabuto, and Madara is back to his own mind state.

- Then its time for Itachi, Sasuke and Madara to have their talk.

- a conflict between Madara and Itachi is sparked because of this very talk.

- Itachi leaves his last message to Sasuke and goes to take down Madara with him, but he will fail.

- Edo Itachi vanishes and we have Madara and Sasuke left together.


----------



## Fay (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm betting Madara will get summoned to the Uchiha bros...one big happy family.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 9, 2012)

counting that madara is talking about inheritance, its a given that he will be meeting sasuke and itachi at some point.


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2012)

Tsunade heals up, delivers a crushing counter attack and forces Madara to utilize his ocular power to a greater extent.

Possibly full Susanoo incoming?


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 9, 2012)

Let's see 

*578 The first generation*
Well, chapter starts with Kabuto taunting Sasuke and reacting poorly to it. As usual Sasuke immediately rushes in for the kill but he gets stopped by the appearance of four Edo Tensei. The Shodai Kazekage, Mizukage, Raikage and Tsuchikage. 

The Raikage blocks Sasuke's charge, the Mizukage the subsequent Amaterasu and the Kazekage is immediately in a foul mood upon recognizing the Sharingan.  Then the Tsuchikage uses a special kekkai jutsu to trap Sasuke and Itachi together with the four kages on a battlefield separate from Kabuto. Kabuto says that he'll have the two brothers play with the four former kages for a little bit because the best part is starting and that he wants to enjoy it. 

Scene change to Madara who flings Tsunade off his blade and attacks the other four with yet another new Mokuton. However, he gets suddenly hit from behind by Tsunade who had regenerated a mortal wound to Madara's shock. Madara is sent flying together with his Susanoo and is caught by one of Oonoki's golems and Gaara is about to seal him for good this time when Madara reveals yet another hax jutsu saying that playtime is over.

The Susanoo compresses into a suit of personal fullbody Susanoo/Enton armor and effortlessly shatters the golem. The next instant he has closed on Gaara and is attacking so quickly that Gaara can't react. Chapter ends with a cliffhanger of Gaara's shocked face and apparent death.

*579 Heart of Stone*
It gets revealed that Oonoki managed to shield Gaara in the last second, but at the cost of grievious wounds to himself. Tsunade attempts to heal him, but Madara tells her that she shouldn't bother. The wounds he causes in the armored mode couldn't even be healed by Hashirama. The enton burns burns the chakra pathways on a - wait for it - cellular level. Oonoki gets yet another quick flashback of the time around the Shodai Tsuchikage's death.

Switch to Sasuke and Itachi. The four kages are reminscing about the good old days. The kages wonder about the current situation and are asking themselves who they were fighting for and against. Only the Kazekage seems motivated saying that he hasn't forgotten those cursed eyes because they were the last he ever saw in life. He doesn't care about the situation all he cares about is killing the ones who have eyes just like Uchiha Madara.

Back to Madara who is being a dick as usual. Saying how they should be grateful that they actually made him slightly serious, but that this is the end of the line for them. Oonoki gets up saying that Madara's fires won't be able to melt his will of stone.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2012)

kabuto summons other unseen edos


----------



## gershwin (Mar 10, 2012)

Sasuke immediately attacks Kabuto.
Or ignores him and clings to nii-san.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 10, 2012)

Snakes, snakes and more snakes 

I missed snakes


----------



## Ghost (Mar 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Let's see
> 
> *578 The first generation*
> Well, chapter starts with Kabuto taunting Sasuke and reacting poorly to it. As usual Sasuke immediately rushes in for the kill but he gets stopped by the appearance of four Edo Tensei. The Shodai Kazekage, Mizukage, Raikage and Tsuchikage.
> ...



Please god no... that bastard should die already.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Tsunade heals herself and Madara is impressed. The fight continues.

Then a lot of dialogue between Kabuto and the Uchiha brothers. Towards the end of the chapter the fight starts for real.


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2012)

Doubt we'll see much fighting from Madara and the Kages. Feels like an Uchiha brothers and Kabuto dominated chapter.


----------



## Fay (Mar 10, 2012)

Whatever happens it will be epic, that's a given :33


----------



## Hexa (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know if the Kabuto fight can last that long.  Sasuke still has to meet up with Taka, utilize the scroll, and maybe go to where Naruto is.  And the war ends if Tobi pulls back at any point.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I don't know if the Kabuto fight can last that long.  Sasuke still has to meet up with Taka, utilize the scroll, and maybe go to where Naruto is.  And the war ends if Tobi pulls back at any point.



What about Tsunade and the Kages?

I don't think Sasuke has any meaning to meeting up with Taka after how he betrayed them that only Karin knows but Sugietsu and Juugo doesn't. Kabuto will likely meet up with them.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> What about Tsunade and the Kages?
> 
> I don't think Sasuke has any meaning to meeting up with Taka after how he betrayed them that only Karin knows but Sugietsu and Juugo doesn't. Kabuto will likely meet up with them.


I don't know about "any meaning", but Suigetsu and Juugo are heading specifically toward Sasuke and Karin was shown getting ready to escape just as Sasuke showed up.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 10, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I don't know about "any meaning", but Suigetsu and Juugo are heading specifically toward Sasuke and Karin was shown getting ready to escape just as Sasuke showed up.



Yeah and Karin will bump into them before they reach Sasuke and Karin will explain about what happened. Karin no longer cares about Sasuke since he almost killed her.

This doesn't mean Team Taka will be reunited. Suigetsu and Juugo had no idea what become of Sasuke and they didn't know he almost killed Karin.

I doubt that scroll will be anything in Sasuke's interest. But Kabuto will.


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2012)

Something that could possibly change the war, would not interest Sasuke at all?


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 10, 2012)

As much as I want Itachi to own Kabuto and have him undo the Edo... I want Madara to be beaten and Kabuto to shit his pants after his trump card is defeated.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2012)

Long term predictions:
Sasuke is trapped in a genjutsu
Tobi busts out a jutsu and defeats Naruto
Madara is not sealed by a kage
Eternal Tsukiyomi is not defeated by the end of the manga

Short term:
Kabuto laughs some more


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Something that could possibly change the war, would not interest Sasuke at all?



Sasuke doesn't seem to care about the war and only cares about talking to Itachi and fighting Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke doesn't seem to care about the war and only cares about talking to Itachi and fighting Naruto.



Okay, let me explain it in a way that would make sense to you.

Sasuke doesn't care about a *POWER* so great, that _it could_ change/influence an entire war?


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2012)

based on the preview Sasuke and Itachi will fight together against kabuto.
but we all know how accurate the preview can be .


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Okay, let me explain it in a way that would make sense to you.
> 
> Sasuke doesn't care about a *POWER* so great, that _it could_ change/influence an entire war?



Hold on, that scroll only contains *Data Info *not *Power*! Did you forget Suigetsu and Juugo had no Idea Sasuke betrayed them and only Karin knows what happened?

And Suigetsu has no idead Sasuke has the EMS.

How can a Scroll could power up Sasuke? It cotains data info, what good is that for Sasuke when he doesn't care about the war and cares about his one target Naruto and right now Itachi.

Kabuto or Tobi are likely getting that scroll.


----------



## Mayaki (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hold on, that scroll only contains *Data Info *not *Power*!



Knowledge can be seen as power though.

I predict Sasuke vs. Itachi all over again.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Knowledge can be seen as power though.
> 
> I predict Sasuke vs. Itachi all over again.



Sasuke isn't the type for wanting knowledge but Kabuto is.

I don't know about Sasuke vs Itachi, but if Sasuke tries to attack Kabuto without thinking then Itachi will have no choice but to protect him.

But I think Kabuto will summon Madara and end the all the Edo tensai but Madara to deal with Uchiha brothers.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2012)

yawn, we dont just wait what the scroll is about?


it could be anything, including info about the research that orochimaru has done all this time related to rikudou, it would surely interest sasuke since orochimaru planned everything with his body.


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hold on, that scroll only contains *Data Info *not *Power*!



If the scroll's data has the potential to control the war, what do you think that means Matrix?

It's clearly a means to increase someone's power.



Matrix XZ said:


> Did you forget Suigetsu and Juugo had no Idea Sasuke betrayed them and only Karin knows what happened?



So Karin might talk them out of meeting up with Sasuke again, okay. I'm not arguing that. I'm arguing against the idea, that Sasuke would not care for the scroll if it found its way into his hands.



Matrix XZ said:


> And Suigetsu has no idead Sasuke has the EMS.



Irrelevant.



Matrix XZ said:


> How can a Scroll could power up Sasuke? It cotains data info, what good is that for Sasuke when he doesn't care about the war and cares about his one target Naruto and right now Itachi.



Maybe it contains information to upgrade his eyes further, or control Bijuu - I don't know Matrix.

But if that data has the potential to influence the entire war, then it's about power, obviously.



Matrix XZ said:


> Kabuto or Tobi are likely getting that scroll.



Irrelevant to me.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> If the scroll's data has the potential to control the war, what do you think that means Matrix?
> 
> It's clearly a means to increase someone's power.
> 
> ...



I don't think its about power. Whatever it could be its not something to power Sasuke up. 

Sasuke would not be interested due of having his Uchiha power EMS.

Juugo and Suigetsu won't be able to find Sasuke since they had messed up finding Sasuke the wrong place.

Suigetsu thought Sasuke would need it due of the war, but its not going to be in Sasuke's hands.

Its going to be in Tobi or Kabuto.

Irrelevent you say, please. If you think Sasuke is going to be the final villain your mistaken.


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think its about power. Whatever it could be its not something to power Sasuke up.



Then, why can that scroll's data influence/control the entire war? - if it has nothing to do with power?



Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke would not be interested due of having his Uchiha power EMS.
> 
> Juugo and Suigetsu won't be able to find Sasuke since they had messed up finding Sasuke the wrong place.
> 
> ...



Another example of you not quite grasping the point of the discussion. I'm not arguing for the likelihood of the scroll reaching Sasuke's hands, or Kabuto's, etc.

My only interest is if it were to reach Sasuke's hands, *why wouldn't he care for it*?



Matrix XZ said:


> Irrelevent you say, please. If you think Sasuke is going to be the final villain your mistaken.



I said, *irrelevant to me*. In other words, I don't care who gains the scrolls; I'm not even debating that issue. And I didn't say Sasuke would be the final villain, nor did I imply it - why do you go on these unnecessary tangents?


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Then, why can that scroll's data influence/control the entire war? - if it has nothing to do with power?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What can a scroll do anyway? It said to contain information that could influence the war, it doesn't mean its a power up. It needs to be unlocked or something. 

Suigetsu won't be giving it to Sasuke since he had no idea he was ditched by him and almost killed Karin like he still thinks Karin and Sasuke are having lovey dovey. Karin will likely reach them before they get the chance of reaching Sasuke.

Sasuke doesn't care about the war.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2012)

*Matrix XZ*, we get it, you dont want the scroll to be a power up to Sasuke. But please, dont come here and twist the logic saying that it _can't_ be, because it can.


----------



## posternojutsu (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think its about power. Whatever it could be its not something to power Sasuke up.
> 
> *Sasuke would not be interested due of having his Uchiha power EMS.*
> 
> ...



Why not? I don't get why people have this idea that Sasuke wouldn't take power unless it is purely Uchiha. Only thing i think we have seen is that Sasuke doesn't take kindly to non-Uchiha utilizing their eyes.

Even if we haven't seen much of it after part 1....one of the Uchiha's powers is to take others techniques and use it against them. Sasuke would only be proving how "superior" he and his clan are to everyone else if he takes others techniques an elevates them to new heights. 

No clue what is on the scroll but if it makes Sasuke stronger i doubt he will say no to it. If it is Rinnengan then that could be considered just as much Uchiha (if not more) power as it could be Senju since it links them to their origins.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2012)

posternojutsu said:


> Why not? I don't get why people have this idea that Sasuke wouldn't take power unless it is purely Uchiha. Only thing i think we have seen is that Sasuke doesn't take kindly to non-Uchiha utilizing their eyes.
> 
> Even if we haven't seen much of it after part 1....one of the Uchiha's powers is to take others techniques and use it against them. Sasuke would only be proving how "superior" he and his clan are to everyone else if he takes others techniques an elevates them to new heights.
> 
> No clue what is on the scroll but if it makes Sasuke stronger i doubt he will say no to it. If it is Rinnengan then that could be considered just as much Uchiha (if not more) power as it could be Senju since it links them to their origins.



I don't think that scroll contains anything Purely Uchiha.

The Rinnegan is never considered to be Uchiha since its been awakened due of the Senju DNA implant. Sasuke is too prideful about his pure-uchiha clan and blood believing he and his clan are superior. I wonder how Sasuke will react when he see's Edo Madara with Rinnega if Kabuto will summon him.


----------



## vhkakashi020 (Mar 11, 2012)

Tsunade is alive...madara is like omgwtf...Sasuke will be next to Itachi sniffing him...trying to get his attention and so forth...

On a side note. Have really 3M people looked at the spoiler thread. I mean wtf..why? it says 0 posts......


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think that scroll contains anything Purely Uchiha.
> 
> The Rinnegan is never considered to be Uchiha since its been awakened due of the Senju DNA implant. Sasuke is too prideful about his pure-uchiha clan and blood believing he and his clan are superior. I wonder how Sasuke will react when he see's Edo Madara with Rinnega if Kabuto will summon him.



Needing Senju DNA or not, the Rinnegan is still considered an Uchiha eye technique. It was called as much in chapter 467.

If that scroll contains the secrets to unlock the Rinnegan, then it makes sense for Suigetsu to say: "This is just what Sasuke needs."


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Needing Senju DNA or not, the Rinnegan is still considered an Uchiha eye technique. It was called as much in chapter 467.
> 
> If that scroll contains the secrets to unlock the Rinnegan, then it makes sense for Suigetsu to say: "This is just what Sasuke needs."



No its not considered to be an Uchiha Eye! If it were then wouldn't that make Six Paths Sage an Uchiha?

Madara gained the Senju DNA and awakened the rinnegan before his death.

I don't think so, that scroll could not have mentioned the Rinnegan.

Sasuke is not getting the rinnegan, period!

 Its likely Naruto is, because the Six Paths Sage could be an Uzumaki since they distantly related to the Uchiha.

The only reason why Sugietsu say that "Thats what Sasuke needs" is because he still thinks that Sasuke is on their side and still doesn't know about his betrayal to them and almost killed Karin.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No its not considered to be an Uchiha Eye! If it were then wouldn't that make Six Paths Sage an Uchiha?
> 
> Madara gained the Senju DNA and awakened the rinnegan before his death.
> 
> ...


Might wanna hold off on saying what will or won't happen, Matrix. For the last few weeks, your predictions have blown up in your face.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Might wanna hold off on saying what will or won't happen, Matrix. For the last few weeks, your predictions have blown up in your face.



Not all predictions. I predicted Gaara would save Sasuke from Raikage, and some of my predictions were right.


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No its not considered to be an Uchiha Eye! If it were then wouldn't that make Six Paths Sage an Uchiha?



They received the eye power, so even if they need the body power to reach that level of eye power, it's still eye power.

Same concept involving Izanagi.

Uchiha eye technique that requires Senju DNA.



Matrix XZ said:


> Madara gained the Senju DNA and awakened the rinnegan before his death.



Yes, I know.



Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think so, that scroll could not have mentioned the Rinnegan.
> 
> Sasuke is not getting the rinnegan, period!



It's clear to me that you're the type of poster that only considers what you wish to come to fruition. Logic aside, that's the only thing you're willing to accept.

I say that, because there is no way you could absolutely say that Sasuke isn't or is going to obtain the Rinnegan. It could easily go either way at the author's whim.

Will Tobi sync him to Gedo Mazou? If so, is the Rinnegan required?

Time will tell.



Matrix XZ said:


> Its likely Naruto is, because the Six Paths Sage could be an Uzumaki since they distantly related to the Uchiha.



...............



Matrix XZ said:


> The only reason why Sugietsu say that "Thats what Sasuke needs" is because he still thinks that Sasuke is on their side and still doesn't know about his betrayal to them and almost killed Karin.



Right.

Because there can only be one reason why.

I'm not sure what information that scroll holds, but it's pretty open right now. There really isn't any information that would lead the reader to believe it's one thing over another.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not all predictions. I predicted Gaara would save Sasuke from Raikage, and some of my predictions were right.


We're better off posting crack predictions these days.


----------



## auem (Mar 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No its not considered to be an Uchiha Eye! If it were then wouldn't that make Six Paths Sage an Uchiha?
> 
> Madara gained the Senju DNA and awakened the rinnegan before his death.
> 
> ...


from where you getting this crap...?...after your hope of itachi and sasuke not meeting or they won't interact much even if they meet-both being crushed,you are thinking things...

on the chap, i would like kabuto to summon fugaku and other uchhihas....shock sasuke will feel is overwhelming...


----------



## Mateush (Mar 12, 2012)

*Matrix XZ:* Yup Rinnegan definitely is not solely Uchiha, otherwise it makes zero sense, since Madara choosed one Uzumaki child.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 12, 2012)

my last 2 predictions were right: sasuke meets itachi (and that they wouldnt fight), madara spears tsunade ..LOL

this time i predict: orochimaru revelations, and MADARA ENTERS THE FRAY


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

Damn, I seriously wonder what's going to come of Edo Madara. Itachi ending Edo Tensei and stopping Madara is likely, but will Tobi revive him with the Rinne Tensei?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 12, 2012)

My Prediction:

*Kabuto:* Edo Tensei will never stop if I'm killed 

... 
*
Sasuke:* DIE!! 

*Itachi:* No you moron!


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2012)

My predictions:
Sasuke kill Sasuke with sword of Totsuka (sp intentional)
Itachi say he was never dead
Kabuto gets his snake extracted
Naruto makes a home run with Hinata
Although I'm probably expecting too much from a single chapter.


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> My predictions:
> *Sasuke kill Sasuke* with sword of Totsuka (sp intentional)
> Itachi say he was never dead
> Kabuto gets his snake extracted
> ...



***Head explodes***


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No its not considered to be an Uchiha Eye! If it were then wouldn't that make Six Paths Sage an Uchiha?
> 
> Madara gained the Senju DNA and awakened the rinnegan before his death.
> 
> ...



Naruto has never depended on doujutsu. *For him to gain a power that's greater than KB + rasengen feints and the Kyuubi would be pointless*. Eye powers belong to Sasuke and have always belonged to Sasuke. Naruto has his own arsenal, and to give him a doujutsu that would trump his classic moves would just be pointless. 

Naruto is finishing the last fight with what he has had since he was an infant: The Kyuubi. 

As for the RS being an Uzumaki, I guess it's possible but it's kind of a leap. For the RS to be an Uzumaki, then that means that the Uchiha are equally "distantly related" to Naruto's clan. This has never even been implied. Yes, you can say "but the Senju and Uchiha clans are distantly related!" But how "distant" do you want to go? I'm distantly related to you but I sure as hell am not going to go around touting that.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> ***Head explodes***


That's what I thought too.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol people seem to expect every character from Hashirama to Mikoto to Jiraiya to be resurrected.......

I predict that-
Tsunade escapes Madara's Susano'o and regenerates her injury. Then Madara solos her with EMS haxx.

Meanwhile,
Kabuto- Kukuku-
Itachi- Tsukuyomi bitch!
Itachi tortures Kabuto till he cancels ET.
Kabuto- I guess I'm forced to use tha-
Itachi- Totsuka Blitz!

Somewhere nearby,
Sasuke- Damn crows! Amaterasu!
Crows dodge it....
Sasuke- Kirin! Amaterasu! Gaahhh!
Crows- Ninja Art: Awesome Crow Barrage of Death and Torture!
Crows solo Sasuke.

 True Story 
(wow, I haven't trolled this much for God knows how long...)


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 12, 2012)

I was PRAYING that we got early spoilers.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 12, 2012)

Shock, Kabuto actually uses a power that isn't Edo Tensei to fight. At least I hope so, because endless Edo's is getting redundant. 

Also Tsunade will regenerate from the sword impaling, and will explain her justu which will be incredible in its regeneration and give her time where she can nearly be impervious to harm at a cost of stored Chakra.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2012)

Probably mostly shit talk between Kabuto, Itachi, & Sasuke, maybe a few minor Jutsu exchanged. Than back at the Kages duel Madara is about to fuck up the other Kages when Tsunade appears behind him and sends him flying with a very powerful punch. Madara is shocked Tsunade is still alive she explains her Jutsu and than on to next chapter. 

I think the above is the most likely chapter we'll get, but I'd be much happier if the chapter simply focused on Tsunade's Byakugu from start to finish.


----------



## Recal (Mar 12, 2012)

I predict:

*Sasuke*: Kabuto... is that you?

*Kabuto*: Hey, Sasuke. What's up?

*Sasuke*: Umm... what the _hell_ happened to your face?


----------



## Syntaxis (Mar 12, 2012)

Predic-fic #2

Sasuke stands behind Itachi. Kabuto seems amused. "Ohh, the baby arrived as well.. I'm getting scared now."
Itachi glances at Sasuke and hesitates. "I told you to stay back," he says. "Like that trick is going to hold me back. I want answers." He stares at Kabuto and sees the board in front of him. "The Edo Tensei.. so you brought back my brother.."

Kabuto frowns. "So what." He stands up. Sasuke looks down and grins. "Heh.. this is perfect.."
He looks up and has his Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan activated. "Sharingan!"
Kabuto trembles and falls to his knees. "Tell me.. everything about this ninjutsu."
Itachi, Sharingan enabled, looks on in amazement. "A genjutsu this potent.."

Switch to the 5-kage fight.

The Raikage shouts at Tsunade. Gaara is surprised. Mei is shocked. And the old man cringes at the sight of Tsunade being killed off like that. Madara doesn't even blink or look close to being bothered. "Now, the old man and I have some history.. you'll die last."

He launches himself forward and the Tsuchikage notices he is headed for Mei. "The women first..?!" He jumps up and summons a plateau of rocks to protect Mei. Madara's sword slices through it with little effort. But Mei took her own distance. "I can protect myself, old man!" she shouts at the Tsuchikage. She blasts her corrosive mist at Madara. And he just stands there. His Susanoo starts to weaken. It is seemingly brittle.

The Raikage notices this and attacks right away. A horizontal chop decapitates Susanoo and slams its sword to the ground. Madara stumbles over to his side and sees his hand get stuck in Gaara's sand. "Tsuchikage, now!" he shouts. The old man flies towards Madara and performs his weighting jutsu on his back. "Now, you can't even lift a finger.. you're done."

They take distance and regroup around a still impaled Tsunade. "Tsunade-hime.." Mei says, and looks at Tsunade with concern. "Seal him, Kazekage!" the Raikage says. Gaara is already on it. The sand flies towards the fallen Madara. And just as sudden, it's gone. Madara stands up and seems unaffected once more. Gaara notices something weird. "His.. his body.."

A closer look shows Madara using the mech-technology that Nagato was able to use, too. He stands up straight. "I'm.. done..?"

He points his arms in front of himself. They open up into multiple barrels. Smoke comes from his elbows and the ground below him starts to crack beneath the weight. "You're right. I'm done with this game." From his hands, dozens of rockets are launched at the five Kages. An explosion the size of a single bijuu bomb obliterates the area.

Back to Sasuke, Itachi and Kabuto.

Kabuto is sweating heavily and falls to the floor. "Damn.. you.. Sasuke.."
Sasuke's Susanoo extends its hand and stretches Kabuto's arms out. It cuts off one of his hands. "Step one.." Sasuke mumbles.
His Susanoo creates the magatama's of black fire. They stand in front of Kabuto, who is still on the ground. "Sasuke.. don't.."
"Step two.." Sasuke mumbles again. The black fire engulfs Kabuto completely.
"Step three.." - he picks up Anko, still alive but unconscious, and performs the Edo Tensei ritual.
She screams intensely and slowly but surely, a reborn Kabuto appears in front of them.

"And step four. Now, summon back the real Madara."

End of chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> I predict:
> 
> *Sasuke*: Kabuto... is that you?
> 
> ...



  

Or his hair. Sasuke may notice the new haircut, first. Not only shorter but permed too.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Predic-fic #2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Well, good. Very good.

Epic as i wish the chapter to be

But I think Kabuto's plot will not be over that fast. I mean, he got some other trumpcards and jutsus to show, and a lot to tel about Oro's plans. On an other way, there's still the scroll suigetsu found concerning oro and the war. We can assume that it will be kabuto's "duty" to explains more about that.

But, one more time, awsome pred bro!


----------



## vhkakashi020 (Mar 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or his hair. Sasuke may notice the new haircut, first. Not only shorter but permed too.



You know Sasuke spends at least 5 hours a day for his hair! This chapter Sauce and Buto will talk about HAIR...and Tsunade will kick Madara someone how!


----------



## Recal (Mar 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or his hair. Sasuke may notice the new haircut, first. Not only shorter but permed too.





vhkakashi020 said:


> You know Sasuke spends at least 5 hours a day for his hair! This chapter Sauce and Buto will talk about HAIR...and Tsunade will kick Madara someone how!



Ninja-rollers. Kabuto's got them.  He puts them in his hair every night before he goes to bed. 

Evidently, he has inherited Orochimaru's pride about his hair.

Next chapter there will be a conversation about styling and products, and Itachi will stand there and sigh, wondering if it can possibly get any worse.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2012)

tsunade heals herself, madara continues to degrade the kages, itachi get mad at sasuke for acting like a lost puppy following someone home.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 12, 2012)

tsunades death is dependent on if madara releases her off the sword of susanno.

if madara flings her off then she will regenerate but i think it will cost her, her life in the process as she is taking more damage then the battle of konoha.

the only reason i figure that whatever the kages will do will have them lose to madara due to the itachi/sasuke storyline on kabuto.


madara and 1/2 muu are the only fighting edo's left.

seems like a catch 22 with itachi being the one to genjutsu kabuto and have him release the edo, but what stops kabuto from calling them right back after itachi in a sense kills himself. 

Enter sasuke, add uchiha drama, kishi will give sasuke a choice of whether to have a immortal brother who there or release him.

sasuke purpose seems to be the one to kill kabuto or place him in a vegetative state.

oh yea prediction next chapter.

kabuto, itachi and sasuke 3 way struggle. 
madara will probably  go after oonoki next


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 12, 2012)

in one of the coming chapters this will happen:

madara: "enough playing around. you kages have bored me long enough... SHINRA TEN-!"

*madara is de-summoned*


*Spoiler*: __ 



kishi:


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes.

Desummon Madara right when he starts to fight seriously and use his ocular power. I would hate Kishi for life.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going to post a litle of the spoiler i got .             

  Chapter 578 - The trade, Naruto the hero

*Scene switches to the cave with Kabuto, and the brothers*

Itachi "Kabuto assuming you're not lying how about we make a trade"

Kabuto "!!!"

Sasuke "Ni-san"?

*Itachi summons susano, and opens yata's mirror*

*An image of a sleeping orochimaru is shown with drool hanging from his bottom lip*

"Sasuke "that's........"

Kabuto "Orochimaru SAMA"

*Ass snake hisses*

Itachi "In exchange for this pathetic excuse of a shinobi, i want you to end all edo tensai, and show me the technique"

*Kabuto smiles*

Sasuke "Ni-san you"

*Scene switches back to Naruto and Tobi*

Gai "Kakashi, your chakra level you're almost at your limit"

Kakashi "Stop wasting words you're not in great shape either"

Naruto "Sensai, and bushy brows, please retreat i will handle the rest"

*Naruto makes 2 Sage Mode clones and they carry guy and kakashi away from the fight*

Tobi "Don't think i will let you espace"

*Tobi does his dimensional transport only to be stopped by naruto's rasengen*

Tobi "GWAAHA, but how is he able to react to this technique"

Naruto "You have pissed me off for the last time, let's end this" "Bee please take care of the rest of the tailed beast"

Bee "I got you bro/ after i take care off these beast/ they will hit the floor"

*Bee launches a tailed beast bomb at the remaining beast that knocks them back 100 Meters*

*Tobi and Naruto are all alone now*

Tobi "Show me young uzamaki, the power of your will of fire"

*Tobi makes 21 hand seals and launches a golem of fire at naruto*

*Naruto closes his eyes and enters sage mode smashing the golem in pieces*

Tobi "Your strength surpasses Tsunade, what about your speed"

*Tobi turns into Asura path and shoots 100,000 Guided missles at naruto*

*Naruto moves away instantly, and destroys the missles with a rasengen that looks like vegetto's finger team technique in DBZ*

*Naruto shunshins towards tobi, and they exchange 500+ kicks and punches in an instant*

Naruto "This guy is  good"

Tobi "I'm just getting warmed up"

*Tobi kicks naruto in the stomach and flies in the air and points his finger up*
*A large ball of energy forms in the sky*

Tobi "This was the jutsu, i used to anniliate your clan"

*A 45,000 foot suiton, lightning, fire based meteor heads towards naruto*

Tobi "what will you do child, if you take it head on it will kill you, if you dodge it, this entire planet will be destroyed"

Naruto "No choice, Naruto powers up to bijuu mode, with sage mode eyes" 

*Inside naruto*

Naruto "Kurama, please lend me your remaining chakra, if you don't we're all going to die"

Kurama "Bastard i'm at my limit but will give you my remaining life force and we will become one"

Naruto "Arigato, Kurama kun" in the end it seems like you weren't such a stupid fox after all"

*Naruto's apperance changes, he had 9 tails sprouting out his back side, sage mode eyes, enahnced muscles, ligtning cloak and is covered in 9 tails chakra shroud*

*Naruto has the ability to fly and challenges the meteor head on*

"Next time, naruto's decision, Kabuto's decision, Itachi's Dogma"


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

jplaya, I actually enjoyed your prediction up until the very end.

Kurama-kun? Ability to fly?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 12, 2012)

The brothers will use their Susano'o at the same time against Kabuto. 

Double Susano'o.


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The brothers will use their Susano'o at the same time against Kabuto.
> 
> Double Susano'o.



Will there Susanoos merge and become truly epic, like Madara's?


----------



## Mister (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure it'll be made clear that straight Genjutsu won't be the way to end Edo Tensei. Do you expect Kabuto to show full awareness of the Sharingan's hypnosis without having a counter?


Of course he could be referring to Tobi/Madara's particular Sharingan which allows him to control people such as Yagura- the Sharingan that was so fearsome Itachi rigged Sasuke's eyes to use Amaterasu whenever Tobi would reveal his Sharingan to Sasuke.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 12, 2012)

-waits for that guy to post how raikage solos everybody-


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> -waits for that guy to post how raikage solos everybody-



lol, I remember that spoiler from last week. 

But he mistakenly placed the Yondaime in what is rightfully the Sandaime's place.


----------



## OldJebediah (Mar 12, 2012)

I got it confirmed,it is exactly as in jplayas post...Itachi swaps Kabutos beloved Orochimaru-sama for the ending of edotensei!!
No fighting occurs everybody is happy


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Will there Susanoos merge and become truly epic, like Madara's?



That's not what I had in mind but I like the way you think.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

possible spoiler of what will happen this week


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 12, 2012)

Am I the only one who wants kabuto, sasuke and itachi to all fight each other?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> according to the latest spoiler a truce has been put in play by itachi, we will see what kabuto's decision is


what spoiler? this shit is fake


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 12, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> i posted the spoiler earlier it's not fake



what exactly did this spoiler say?


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

I just found this spoiler.

ヘルメットには、2つの棺を復活させる
イタチは、ショックを受けています
より多くの棺の何百もの上昇
サスケはヘルメットで叫ぶ
スポットは、係留ロープを投げつける
（オオノキ立ち上がると点灯
怒りのメイと四代目の充電スポット
係留ロープが立ち上がる
係留ロープは、血液を描画し、手のサインを作る
スポットは、笑顔と感動して


10 dollars says its fake!

*@Jplaya*

That does not look like a spoiler..............


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> i posted the spoiler earlier it's not fake


where is it 

edit: you think we are retarded?


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

*@Jeanne*

Tries to neg Jplaya

I cant


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 12, 2012)

Jplaya as badass as it seems its fake and obviously you couldnt keep your dbz adoration out of it.

Tobi destroying the planet?  This will only be possible with Juubi.


----------



## cell47 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok I don't know if it's been posted before but I just found the preview for this week's chapter from the JUMP magazine website (  ), so here it is :

Japanese : サスケ・イタチ運命の共闘!!穢土転生は…!?

Roumajis : Sasuke to Itachi unmei no kyoutou !!  Edo Tensei wa ... !?

*English :  Sasuke and Itachi's fated joint struggle !! The Edo Tensei ... !?*


I didn't think it would be possible, but this title really implies a union between the two brothers against Kabutomaru, so let's hope Kishi makes this fight epic and that we really see the difference between Itachi's MS and Sasuke's EMS.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

*@Cell*

Nice find. I just hope they switch in and out of the Kage fight.


----------



## cell47 (Mar 12, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Cell*
> 
> Nice find. I just hope they switch in and out of the Kage fight.



It's likely to be like that for that chapter too. For the last two previews, it was always talking about Sasuke and Itachi, and we had switchs between Sasuke / Itachi and Edo Madara vs Gokages. Anyway, those fights are all related because of Kabuto.


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 12, 2012)

:sanji

Its still too early to say anything, but I'm just gonna post the title and first scene change


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto 578: Zeus, The Thunder God!

[Scene changes back to the Kage fight]
[The Kages can't believe that Tsunade is "dead"...except Ei....]

Ei: That bitch ain't dead fuckin IDIOTS!





Will post the rest when the time comes 

:sanji


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I just found this spoiler.
> 
> ヘルメットには、2つの棺を復活させる
> イタチは、ショックを受けています
> ...




Well I will be translating this spoiler I found that is most likely fake because spoilers are not this early.



The helmet is to revive the coffin of the two
Weasel has shocked
Hundreds of coffins rise more
Sasuke is crying in the helmet
Spot, throw a rope mooring
Stand up and lit (Oonoki
Charging spot of the fourth generation of anger and Mei
Mooring rope rises
Mooring rope, draw blood, make the sign of the hand
Spot, you can smile and excitement


*So more coffins...okkkaaay
*Itachi shocked.....okkkay
*more coffins......okkay
*sasuke crying........lol
*Madara throws Tsunade...........
*Possibly a other Oonoki flash back.......boo
*Mei angry.......and who is the fourth generation...........Does that mean Raikage is angry as well 
*Tsunade rises 
*Tsunade draws blood and makes a handseal......
*Madara is excited?


Spoiler is fake. I know...its way to long.


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

Horrible fake.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 12, 2012)

章578：イタチの強さ!!
カブト本当に素晴らしい、素晴らしい！私の二つの目標..一緒に最後に！
イタチはカブトを無視します。
イタチ：サスケ..私は待つようにあなたに言った。
サスケ：そのくらえさ！私は答えが欲しい！
イタチ：愚かな弟...あなたの強さは素晴らしいですが、成熟度を欠いている。
サスケ：何...？
カブト拍手に手を。
カブト:うちは兄弟..私は本当にあなたの喧嘩を楽しむが、私は他の計画を持っています。
シーンマダラに変わり、五影
マダラ：千住女の子..最高のあなたが行うことができますでしょうか？
メイ：火影..
マダラ：これを終了する時間。羅転生-
マダラは突然消えます。
兜：まあ、紳士...驚くなかれ！ここにあなたの運命が来る！
マダラうちはその棺から出てくる
イタチ：何..
サスケ：..ですか？
カブト見よ、大きなマダラさま！
サスケ:マダラ？うちはマダラ？
イタチ：決して..
カブト驚いた？ 【クー】..
マダラ：これら二つの..私の血のですか？
カブト：はい、はい..かつて偉大なうちは一族の唯一の剰余。
マダラ：そして、彼らの残りの部分？
カブト:死んだ。すべて彼自身の血のいずれかの方法で屠殺。
マダラ：誰がお二人の？
イタチ：私はそれらすべてを殺害した。
サスケ：イタチ..しないでください！
マダラ：だからイタチは自分の名前がある...印象的。彼らは本当にそれが来ていました。目には目を - 彼らは私を裏切ったと今では裏切られた。
サスケでマダラを見つめ
マダラ：がき。うちはイタチとの関係は何ですか？
サスケ：彼の弟。それは私が誰だ。
マダラ：これは面白いです。イタチはその哀れな一族のかなり強力な1つを調達していること。
サスケ：あなたは私の一族について何を言ったの？
マダラ：裏切り者の間には名誉がないために彼らは、哀れです。
サスケ：嘘！千住は彼らを殺害することを決めたまではうちは平和だった！
マダラ：なぜ千住はこれまで彼らのランクで裏切り者を尊重するだろうか？
サスケ：何..
マダラ：うちはは私を裏切ったので、それらは、千住に裏切られた！非常に同じ人々が彼らは私を裏切ったために！
サスケ：あなたはうちは一族の恥だ！死ぬ！
イタチ：サスケ、近づかない！
サスケは木で刺される
イタチ：サスケ！！！
サスケ：なぜ..痛い..
サスケは地面に落ち、イタチは彼に突入。
マダラ：それはどのように感じている..うちはイタチ...孤独、私のような。
静かにイタチのすすり泣き。右いただきました！を行うために彼に言っシスイのフラッシュバック。
イタチは、彼の目を開き、赤い燃えると大声で叫ぶ。
深紅色の光が彼を消費し、イタチはまだ泣いている。
翼が背中に広がり始めている間、彼は彼の手に真紅の剣を保持しています。
カブト：これは...ありえない
イタチの写真
カブト：...地獄のカラス、八咫烏!!

This is a script I found on a Japanese Naruto site ._. I attempted a translation, but I guess it fails.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 578: Itachi's strength

Kabuto: splendid, truly splendid! My two targets.. together at last!

Itachi ignores Kabuto.

Itachi: Sasuke.. I told you to wait.

Sasuke: To hell with that! I want answers!

Itachi: foolish little brother.. your strength is great, but you lack maturity.

Sasuke: What..!?

Kabuto claps his hands.

Kabuto: Uchiha brothers.. I really enjoy your quarrel, but I have other plans.

Scene changes to Madara and the Kages

Madara: Senju girl.. is that the best you can do?

Mei: Hokage..

Madara: Time to finish this. Shinra Tensei-

Madara suddenly disappears.

Kabuto: Well, gentlemen.. lo and behold! Here comes your doom!

Madara Uchiha comes out of that coffin

Itachi: What..

Sasuke: ..is this?

Kabuto: Behold, the great Uchiha Madara-sama!

Sasuke: Madara? Uchiha Madara?

Itachi: no way.. 

Kabuto: Surprised? Kuku..

Madara: These two.. are of my blood?

Kabuto: Yes, yes.. the only remainders of the once great Uchiha clan.

Madara: And the rest of them?

Kabuto: dead. All slaughtered by one of his own blood.

Madara: Who of you two?

Itachi: I murdered them all.

Sasuke: Itachi.. don't!

Madara: So Itachi is your name.. impressive. They truly had it coming. An eye for an eye - they betrayed me and now they were betrayed.

Madara stares at Sasuke

Madara: brat. What is your relationship with Uchiha Itachi?

Sasuke: His brother. That's who I am.

Madara: This is interesting. That Itachi has raised a pretty strong one out of that pathetic clan.

Sasuke: What did you say about my clan?

Madara: They are pathetic, for there is no honor among traitors.

Sasuke: Lies! The Uchiha were peaceful until the Senju decided to murder them!

Madara: Why would the Senju ever honor traitors in their ranks?

Sasuke: what..

Madara: The Uchiha betrayed me, and so they were betrayed by the Senju! The very same people they betrayed me for!

Sasuke: You are a disgrace to the Uchiha clan! DIE!

Itachi: Sasuke, stay away!!

Sasuke is stabbed by wood

Itachi: SASUKE!!!!!!!!

Sasuke: Why.. does it hurt..

Sasuke falls to the ground and Itachi rushes to him.

Madara: How does it feel.. Uchiha Itachi.. lonely, like me.

Itachi sobs quietly. Flashback of Shisui telling him to do whats right.

Itachi opens his eyes, blazing red and cries out loud.

A crimson light consumes him, Itachi still crying.

He holds a crimson sword in his hand while wings start to spread on his back.

Kabuto: This is.. it can't be 

picture of itachi

Kabuto: ...The raven of hell, Yatagarasu!


----------



## Sarry (Mar 12, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> 章578：イタチの強さ!!
> カブト本当に素晴らしい、素晴らしい！私の二つの目標..一緒に最後に！
> イタチはカブトを無視します。
> イタチ：サスケ..私は待つようにあなたに言った。
> ...



I know its fake, but if something of that caliber were to really happen, the shit storm will be so great, it won't ever die down.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

, i liked the talks though.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 12, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> [sp]章578：イタチの強さ!!
> カブト本当に素晴らしい、素晴らしい！私の二つの目標..一緒に最後に！
> イタチはカブトを無視します。
> イタチ：サスケ..私は待つようにあなたに言った。
> ...



Why bother? It's bound to be a fake, it's too early in the week for spoilers. Besides that, I wonder if that was a Japanese fan's predictions.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2012)

Interesting spoiler



> The raven of hell, Yatagarasu!


Well that's a new one... a three legged bird.


----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 12, 2012)

kabuto summons edo sakura


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

*@Debilito*

I feel sorry for Itachi and Sasuke. Sakura is going to KO them.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 12, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Interesting spoiler
> 
> Well that's a new one... a three legged bird.



I suppose Itachi shall turn into this: this


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

What's up with these Itachi-Bird-Turning predictions?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

Somebody posted a translation of this in portuguese on Orkut, i re-translated it to English, because imo, this prediction is fucking awesome. I say read it, but be ready to get disappointed with the chapter after reading it 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto 578: The Uchiha choice.

The scene shows Kabuto facing Itachi. In the background, Sasuke is shown.

Itachi *This got complicated*

Kabuto: well, well...the brothers meet again. What do you think about my jutsu, Sasuke? You should be thankful, i brought your brother back to life!

Sasuke only stands up and looks at Kabuto with a gleam in his eyes.

Kabuto laughs: without words?

Sasuke takes one step ahead.

Sasuke: No. You will pay, Kabuto. With your life.

Itachi turns and looks at Sasuke.

Itachi: Sasuke, if you kill him, the edo tensei wont be canceled.

Sasue: I dont care.

Kabuto: Yes! Kill me Sasuke! Kill me, and your brother will never rest in peace!

Itachi *What are you aiming? Why do you want to be killed? Something is wrong...*

Itachi: Sasuke, dont do this! Let me deal with him!

Sasuke: No brother...he is mine. He dared to call you back to this world and he will die for this!

Kabuto: Hehehe..Itachi, looks like you failed. He is not the man that you wanted him to turn into.

Sasuke: Enough!

Sasuke activates his susanoo and throws an amaterasu ball at kabuto. In a second Itachi appears in front of Kabuto, protecting him with his own susanoo.

Sasuke: Step away, brother!

Itachi: I wont let you kill him!

Scene switches to Madara and the Kages.

Madara stops susanoo and Tsunade falls on the ground on her knees. She has a shocked expression on her face.

Madara: The senju clan...never was so weak. This is a shame.

Tsunade: Even...even if you kill us..there is one person that...will beat you...

Madara: I dont think that there is anybody alive that could do this.

Gaara smiles: You are wrong, there is.

Madara: Who?

Onooki: The kyuubi brat, he can bring you down.

Madara laughs: He is just a child.

Onooki: But...but he wont have the chance. Because we will defeat you!

Madara: So, come with all you have!

Ei runs into madara's direction and they get into a taijutsu fight. He manages to hit him with many punchs, but madara regenerates after each of them. At the same time, Mei uses a suiton and pushes Madara away. Gaara uses his sand to push him even more.

Madara *These attacks are weak, they are trying to distract me.

Suddenly Onooki appears over madara and uses a jinton sphere that destroys madara's body.

Tsunade is shown, Healing herself slowing.

Onnoki: Now, kazekage!

Gaara uses the piramid seal.

Suddenly the piramid is destroyed. The painel shows Madara with a menancing pose looking at the kages with the rinnegan.

Gaara: Impossible! He broke the seal!

Madara: Look at you...you call yourselves kages...its time to stop playing. I have tested my powers enough.

Mei *He was just getting started??*

Madara makes handsigns: Mokuton style, creation!

Many big trees come from the ground around the kages, they cant get out.

Madara: wood release! prision!

The trees make a cage that keeps the kages inside.

Madara: Wood release, pained crush!

The cage slowly starts to get smaller, but raikage uses his raiton armor to break it.

Tsunade gets out completly healed with Oonoki behind her, followed by Mei and Gaara.

Tsunade: You cant stop us with something like that!

Madara aims them with his hand: Shinra tensei!

They all get pushed back, but they recover their postures.

Madara: This edo tensei...will recover my body...

Onooki: What do you mean?

Madara: Its a just that i never tried, because it was too dangerous to my life. But now, looks like it not a problem anymore.

Tsunade panics. We need to stop him, or we will die!

Madara makes three hand signs.

Madara: Divine path! Reign collision!

Suddendly the sky gets dark. The sun cannot be seen anymore. The kages look up and see a big number of immense meteors.

Madara: first i used only one...now i called many, you cant stop them all.

Onooki: thats it...

Mei: he is really unbeatable...

Ei: Such power!

Gaara looks at it chocked and stays silent.

Tsunade is shocked: Yes...this cannot be! How can he do this!?

Madara screams: Witness, the power of Uchiha Madara.

The last painel shows the faces of each kage with the meteors getting close to the earth.

Scene goes back to Sasuke, Itachi and Kabuto fight.

Itachi: Go away, brother! This is not your fight!

Sasuke: I cant do this, Itachi!

Kabuto: Good! Stay here, Sasuke! Talking about this...How many lies did Itachi tell you?

Sasuke: Stfu, snake!

Itachi: Sasuke, dont be angry. We should not kill him!

Sasuke: I dont care about this, Itachi! He will die!

Itachi talks in a sad voice: So i am...Sorry sasuke...

Suddenly Itachi activates his susanoo and Sasuke attacks. At the same time, Sasuke activates his own susanoo and grabs Kabuto. Itachi's susanoo has the totsuka at Sasuke's neck. Sasuke's susanoo aims the amaterasu ball at Kabuto.

Itachi: If you kill him, i will kill you, brother.

Sasuke is shocked: Itachi...

Kabuto: Look at him, Sasuke...you mean nothing to him.

Itachi: If i need to choose between our world and sasuke's life, i will choose the world. I wont hesitate in killing you, Sasuke.

Sasuke screams: So why didnt you kill me that night? Why you left me alive!? The you have any idea of how it was? How my life was? You only worried about your love for konoha and the clan's honor! I will erase konoha from the earth's surface only because you placed them above us!

Itachi: I never wished any of this to you, Sasuke. I cannot imagine how much you suffered...but dont commit this error...something that you will regret later...

Kabuto: Kill me, Sasuke! Kill me and fight your brother! Do something that was not planned by Itachi! Do it, Sasuke! Kill me!

Itachi * Why?? Why he wants to be killed?

Sasuke: Actually...you controlled all aspects of my life. You determined the result of our fight. But not today, today i wont follow your plans.

Itachi: Sasuke...

Sasuke: I dont want to hear this. I saw you like a loving brother, i sacrificed everything...i saw you like a victim...I admired you and wanted to be like you...i loved you, brother. But now, you are ready to kill me, if it helps konoha? You chose the leaf instead of me? Im sorry, Itachi...there wont be a next time for us.

Kabuto slowly makes a handsign and images appear in Itachi's mind:

Madara at the battleground, as an edo tensei. It also shows a scroll with his edo tensei. In the scroll there is a body, a living body, Itachi recognizes Anko.

Itachi thinks shocked *Madara...he brought Madara! And this is his plan! He used automatic Edo tensei, if he gets killed, he will be revived! And wont be limited by his body anymore!

Sasuke looks at Kabuto.

Sasuke: Farewell, Kabuto.

Itachi screams: Dont do this, Sasuke!

The painel shows the blood coming down from susanoo's hand. Sasuke killed Kabuto.

Itachi falls on his knees searching for something in despair for the first time in his life: What have you done...

Sasuke turns and looks at Itachi with the EMS activated.

In a menancing voice, he says: You are the next, brother.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 12, 2012)

itachi is defeating kabuto, sasuke jumps in and ruins everything like a normal younger brother, kabuto gets a cheap shot of poison on itachi. Itachi is immobilized, kabuto goes for the killing blow, But itachi begins to transform into a giant crow with a sword that controls animals


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I suppose Itachi shall turn into this: this


Awesome. 

Here's a re-up for those interested
[sp][/sp]





Jeαnne said:


> Somebody posted a translation of this in portuguese on Orkut, i re-translated it to English, because imo, this prediction is fucking awesome. I say read it, but be ready to get disappointed with the chapter after reading it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Plot progression is well developed but Sasuke is OOC. He'd never turn on Itachi like that.





eyeknockout said:


> itachi is defeating kabuto, sasuke jumps in and ruins everything like a normal younger brother, kabuto gets a cheap shot of poison on itachi. Itachi is immobilized, kabuto goes for the killing blow, But itachi begins to transform into a giant crow with a sword that controls animals


That's kind of like the other fakespoiler.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Somebody posted a translation of this in portuguese on Orkut, i re-translated it to English, because imo, this prediction is fucking awesome. I say read it, but be ready to get disappointed with the chapter after reading it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is epic. !!!

At first when I saw that tsunade and Oonoki survived I was like "FFFFFF " but the rest of the chapter....


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2012)

^I admit, the rest of the chapter was rather nice. It's only a matter of time before Madara realizes he has virtually unlimited chakra. Then all hell is going to break lose. But it was the back-and-forth between Sasuke and Itachi that bothered me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

well, at this rate we can expect anything from sasuke , i would totally not be surprised if he insisted in killing kabuto.




eyeknockout said:


> itachi is defeating kabuto, sasuke jumps in and ruins everything like a normal younger brother, kabuto gets a cheap shot of poison on itachi. Itachi is immobilized, kabuto goes for the killing blow, But itachi begins to transform into a giant crow with a sword that controls animals


the last line is so random


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

Psh Tsunade will catch all the meteors with her toes.


Fear her toes


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the last line is so random


I suppose that has something to do with Yatagarasu. I don't know for sure, I only gave that articles linked from google a quick browse.





BringerOfChaos said:


> Psh Tsunade will catch all the meteors with her toes.
> 
> 
> Fear her toes


Now I know for sure that you're abusing crack.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I suppose that has something to do with Yatagarasu. I don't know for sure, I only gave that articles linked from google a quick browse.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know for sure that you're using crack.


i mean, i imagine a fatass crow like a boss summon, imagine itachi like that is just...


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

So are you saying you deny the power of Tsunade toes


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i mean, i imagine a fatass crow like a boss summon, imagine itachi like that is just...


I expect that Kishi would probably refashion/reinterpret it as a lean, mean fighting machine.





BringerOfChaos said:


> So are you saying you deny the power of Tsunade toes


I'm sorry, but yes. She's not Goku.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

But but but 

Fine.......she will use her breasts to protect everyone. The meteors will bounce right off and land on Madara 


P.S Is today Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I expect that Kishi would probably refashion/reinterpret it as a lean, mean fighting machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but yes. She's not Goku.


something like a crow mode


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2012)

*@Jeαnne*

If Itachi gets a crow mode and Tsunade does not get a slug mode the manga will end. I will go to where ever he is and kill him....right in front of his wife.

And then feed his corpse to lions


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> What's up with these Itachi-Bird-Turning predictions?



it might happen.

oro has snakes, and is able to turn into a snake
kabuto, same as oro
jiraiya has toads and he's able to turn into a toad (sage mode?)
naruto has the fox and he's able to transform into nine tails
kisame has sharks and he turns into a shark

etc. so yeah itachi might turn into a crow. that shit would be awesome


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2012)

Itachi turning into a crow sounds awesome?


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 12, 2012)

I always imagined itachi gaining a mode like final form ulquiorra. The bird feathers and legs fur, but still looks  and controls the sky with animals that fly and suck out enemies chakra upon sight and copying other people techniques and multiplying the force then counterattacking.

It just seems to fit in with the character


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi turning into a crow sounds awesome?


In case you haven't noticed, the antagonists are quickly turning into villains like Ganon from the Legend of Zelda who absorb other artifacts of power.





eyeknockout said:


> I always imagined itachi gaining a mode like final form ulquiorra. The bird feathers and legs fur, but still looks  and controls the sky with animals that fly and suck out enemies chakra upon sight and copying other people techniques and multiplying the force then counterattacking.
> 
> It just seems to fit in with the character


I haven't read Bleach in two years.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2012)

itachi should turn into a pet crow that will follow sasuke instead of getting sealed


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> itachi should turn into a pet crow that will follow sasuke instead of getting sealed


That's nice. Except Sasuke is the uke.

I expect that crow-mode won't be for a while yet.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 13, 2012)

My prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Chapter begins with Edo Torune coming out of the shadows and trying to hit Sasuke from behind with his jutsu, Sasuke dodges and Amaterasu's him, remarking that regeneration means nothing if every last trace of him is burnt out of existence. Itachi attacks Kabuto, only to find out that it (along with the Anko on the floor) were bunshins. No sooner does he wonder where the real one is than does the ground quake and Manda II emerges, Kabuto and Anko tucked safely away within its mouth. Kabuto thinks to himself that now he can fight them while still concentrating on Edo Tensei, and the scene changes as he uses yet another summoning technique...

-Suigetsu and Juugo hear the quake from Kabuto's battle, and the former decides to check it out with Juugo reluctantly tagging along.

-Sai and Lee are continuing to get closer to the battlefield, Sai remarks that he's feeling uneasy since Mangetsu's special body means he could've easily duped them with a water clone and they'd never know the difference. Lee tells him not to worry, as even if that were true he'd be too far away from any of the battlefields to make a difference. Scene shifts to Mangetsu, indeed still active, and since Choujuuro is almost out of chakra he is able to summon Hiramekarei back into his scroll (now filled with every sword but Samehada)...

-Scene changes to special ops battlefield, Chiyo and Chuukichi have been sealed and a visibly exhausted Naruto clone is about ready to deliver the finishing blow to Kimimaro, Deidara regrets that he hasn't been able to do much of anything.

-Dan continues talking with Chouza, when suddenly he goes full-killer mode and vanishes into an ET coffin.

-Back with the Uchiha Bros., chapter ends as Kabuto has now summoned Deidara, Kimimaro, Mangetsu, and Dan to protect himself from Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

crow buddy makes me think of AIR


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Flight should be reserved for Pain. Everyone is getting his powers these days.


----------



## Jad (Mar 13, 2012)

kanpyo7 said:


> My prediction:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





I love that prediction, Dan, Deidara and Mangetsu vs Itachi and Sasuke, awesome 

Kimimaro has I think already been sealed.

Plus Kishimoto noted how deadly Deidara is as an Edo Tensei, so he might redeem himself. So I don't think Deidara is done, he was voted one of the top characters liked by the fans anyway.


----------



## AMtrack (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Somebody posted a translation of this in portuguese on Orkut, i re-translated it to English, because imo, this prediction is fucking awesome. I say read it, but be ready to get disappointed with the chapter after reading it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kabuto is not fodder...I can't wait till he starts handling Uchiha so I dont have to read fanwank like this.  He's a serious villain, not a hostage.

EDIT:  Madara is Kabuto's tool, not the other way around.  As if he'd let himself die just so Madara could be revived.  Lol anything would be better than this.  Sounds like the writings of an Uchiha fanboy, with complete disgregard for both Kabuto's character and plot.  Kabuto has a plan for Sasuke remember?  He isnt going to get killed in a few panels..or at all.  The fact anyone pretends he's that disposable is hilarious


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi turning into a crow sounds awesome?





crow mode  

altgough i would like to see  if itachi has CS. i miss that mode 

seriously itachi having CS and then....... BANG!!!!!! OROCHIMARU SHOWS UP SOMEHOW!!!! 

anyway. i think the cliff hanger was a bait ending so maybe we will shift to naruto cause kishi disapoints as usual


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

My prediction:

Naruto 589: The Sharingan trolled



AMtrack said:


> Kabuto is not fodder...I can't wait till he starts handling Uchiha so I dont have to read fanwank like this.  He's a serious villain, not a hostage.
> 
> EDIT:  Madara is Kabuto's tool, not the other way around.  As if he'd let himself die just so Madara could be revived.  Lol anything would be better than this.  Sounds like the writings of an Uchiha fanboy, with complete disgregard for both Kabuto's character and plot.  Kabuto has a plan for Sasuke remember?  He isnt going to get killed in a few panels..or at all.  The fact anyone pretends he's that disposable is hilarious



If this was true Kabuto would actually be more boss than ever, according to the translation the ritual will allow Kabuto to transfer his consiousness to edo Madara's body. Or something like being able to use edo tensei as an unbound spirit.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

lol, Kabuto isn't fodder - he better not go out like Danzou. Great plans, and yet he couldn't live long enough to get them off the ground.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, Kabuto isn't fodder - he better not go out like Danzou. Great plans, and yet he couldn't live long enough to get them off the ground.



Kabuto wont go away like Danzo because unlike him Kabuto not only had plans. with Danzou, Naruto didnt even knew how he looked like, fuck Im not even sure if he even saw him in his entire lifetime. Kabuto unlike Danzou has a promissed fight with Naruto a fight promissed in Naruto's face. Kabuto is the product of Naruto's tnj he isnt going down without Naruto having the chance to see his product and fixing his mistake. Kabuto healed Hinata or Sakura dont remember who and it shows he is not above redemption.

As Kabuto says only he can stop edo tensei and I think it means just that, I think Kabuto has developed counters for all genjutsus. And at the end of the day et will only be down for good (perhaps they may deactivate edo Madara or et once but Kabuto will merely raise more tenseis and do it a second time) is with Naruto convincing him to end the technique with talk no jutsu making Naruto the legendary hero. It would also be a perfected parallel of the manga them, not matter how powerful in the end forced mind control couldnt do it but only believing in people could.

Kabuto said he would fight Sasuke and THEN fight Naruto, so far it is happening just that. And Kabuto said "When I gain full control of Oro's powers" in short lmao Kabuto will face Naruto at full power and considers him the real foe to beat while Sasuke is just something on his plan and to take revenge for Oro. Naruto is the one that Kabuto considers his foe to defeat and he isnt going down without fighting him.


----------



## Mikon (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol it will be so funny if Kabuto will die by Itachi or Sasuke i just want to see Orochibuto's comment fuckin priceless


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 13, 2012)

Mikon said:


> Lol it will be so funny if Kabuto will die by Itachi or Sasuke i just want to see Orochibuto comment fuckin priceless



I'm leaning towards suicide.

And as for the chap Sauce and Itachi team up just like the preview says, I believe in the editors.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochimaru was gonna take Sasuke's body and then do whatever else he was planning. Danzo was gonna go after Naruto at some point according to what Tobi implied. 

Just saying. Him "planning" to fight Naruto means cowshit. Sasuke is planning to fight Naruto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Mikon said:


> Lol it will be so funny if Kabuto will die by Itachi or Sasuke i just want to see Orochibuto's comment fuckin priceless



I would say I want to see your reaction when Kabuto wins this. But its pointless because knowing the hardcore fans of Itachi, if that happens you will merely be absent from the forum for that week thus preventing us from seeing your answer or come using fallacious logic like denying Kabuto's power saying et isnt part of his power so his win doesnt counts or if he doesnt use et..... well I dont know you will either be absent from the forum that week or come with fallacies like trying to say things like "that" jutsu isnt part of Kabuto's power for any reason.



Blinx-182 said:


> Orochimaru was gonna take Sasuke's body and then do whatever else he was planning. Danzo was gonna go after Naruto at some point according to what Tobi implied.
> 
> Just saying. Him "planning" to fight Naruto means cowshit. Sasuke is planning to fight Naruto.



I would agree with you here, and in fact I am not going to deny it as unlike certain people I am not an unreasonable fanboy. Things look dark for Kabuto, which is why he may not win but I dont see him dying. Why is that?

Because unlike Danzou it isnt just plans, there is but of course you need to read between lines or just pay attention, a lot of things that say otherwise. Kabuto has a promissed fight to Naruto's face, Kabuto had a relationship with Naruto in the past and indeed Naruto felt a great betrayal when Kabuto said he was acting when he was being kind to Naruto. But is not only that, Kabuto is what he is thanks to Naruto and there is no way he is going down without Naruto being able to see his product.

Also only him being able to cancel edo tensei provides a perfect chance for Naruto to use his talk no jutsu, the fact that Kabuto was inspired by Naruto and that he saved either Sakura or Hinata proves he is not above redemption.


----------



## Mikon (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would say I want to see your reaction when Kabuto wins this. But its pointless because knowing the hardcore fans of Itachi, if that happens you will merely be absent from the forum for that week thus preventing us from seeing your answer or come using fallacious logic like denying Kabuto's power saying et isnt part of his power so his win doesnt counts or if he doesnt use et..... well I dont know you will either be absent from the forum that week or come with fallacies like trying to say things like "that" jutsu isnt part of Kabuto's power for any reason.



I don't hate Kabuto or something...
If he will do something impressive i will accept that lol.
but I KNOW that he will die by either Sasuke or Itachi. THAT'S FUCKING OBVIOUS.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 13, 2012)

I would like if Kabuto releases all the edo except Madara and then commits Suicide. But then transfers his consciousness in Madara body. And by releasing the rest of the Edo his control over Madara body will be flawless.

Kabuto knowledge+Madara current power?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Mikon said:


> I don't hate Kabuto or something...
> If he will do something impressive i will accept that lol.
> but I KNOW that he will die by either Sasuke or Itachi. THAT'S FUCKING OBVIOUS.



You KNOW, as in actually KNOW?

Ok, why dont we make a bet then? If Kabuto survives you will put in your signature anything I want for a week and be active that week. If you dont then I will assume you arent so certain.

And no its not "fucking obvious" Kabuto has yet to reveal his plans, he has yet to fight Naruto and edo tensei can be ended by either genjutsu or talk no jutsu, etc. I know there is no point in debating you since nothing will change what you say, so we will have to wait for the manga to prove one of us right. I believe heavily Kabuto will survive but  I am not arrogant enough to claim to KNOW he will survive.



BringerOfChaos said:


> I would like if Kabuto releases all the edo except Madara and then commits Suicide. But then transfers his consciousness in Madara body. And by releasing the rest of the Edo his control over Madara body will be flawless.
> 
> Kabuto knowledge+Madara current power?



Madara may even gain snake techniques that way. But I dont think sucide is enough the fact that Kabuto seems to be baiting people to genjutsu him with sharingan to end et may imply sharingan is needed for this.


----------



## Mikon (Mar 13, 2012)

when their battle is over 
Kabuto will be in the same place as Orochimaru ^^


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, Kabuto isn't fodder - he better not go out like Danzou. Great plans, and yet he couldn't live long enough to get them off the ground.





i disagree to the level that it isn't funny anymore  not really

danzo accomplished more than kabuto did and ever will. he got red of uchiha as he wanted. he became hokage as he wanted (for a short while). all was left was the grand goal which none of the villains will live to see through like orochimaru (however, he is technically alive forever even if he was sealed if you think about it ). Or pain who couldn’t even get all the bijus to make his weapon. No, their achievements were done in the meat of their plan/plans/ambitions. 

Kabuto has accomplished none of his miner goals to achieve his bigger goals except for one:

1- get shisui’s eye……………….. :rofl I actually thought he was gonna get it. Addy, you ignorant slut trying to doubt the “itachi-man” 
2- getting anko…… either he fuses with her next chapter to fight the uchiha bros or itachi saves her or some crap (why she won’t die? )
3- getting sasuke, stomping the kages and stopping itachi. We don’t know how that will end as madara may be summoned for all we know  if that is indeed his ultimate trump card aside from that jutsu. 
4- getting naruto and bee = sorry Klue for what happened back then to nagato. Even as an itachi fan, one paneling is not accepted by me


----------



## Lammy (Mar 13, 2012)

Even if Itachi defeats Kabuto, Itachi still wont be dispelled right?

This probably means Itachi will last the entire manga until he does a little cry for Sasuke and moves on. Utmost drama and emotions and that.

No way is Itachi getting sealed or defeated any time soon... Poor Kabutoes...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2012)

predict : Sasuke and Itachi vs Madara and Kabuto


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Mar 13, 2012)

_Enter: Orochimaru_






okay, maybe as just a flashback.


----------



## Recal (Mar 13, 2012)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> _Enter: Orochimaru_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could live either of those coming true next chapter.  That plus Uchihas would suit me just fine. (Though we need at least a quick glimpse at the Madara/kages battle because I would like to find out what happened to Tsunade.  )


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2012)

i expect for madara to continue fighting the kages and not summoned to the uchiha brother at any point in the fight.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

But if that was a clone, where's the real Madara?


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But if that was a clone, where's the real Madara?



madaraception 

wonder what would happen if itachi genjutsues it and then real madara appears only for itachi to say that he is also under genjutsu but it was actually another wood clone and then it continues like that


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Was hoping for early spoilers.



A chapter full of Madara and the Kages; one page featuring Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> A chapter full of Madara and the Kages; one page featuring Itachi and Sasuke.



 This is also good and I don't usualy go with predictions that minimize the Sasuke factor


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 13, 2012)

I think kabuto knows Tobi's true identity and will tell Itachi and sasuke or atleast tell them that he isn't madara. Kabuto probably has some inside info on the uchiha masacre as well.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> A chapter full of Madara and the Kages; one page featuring Itachi and Sasuke.



as long as i see tsunade impaled, im ok 

next chapter is mie's turn to tast madar's swigly sword


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol I think Itachi is the only character that has people getting so excited on him turning into a crow-man..... 

Though I do admit it'd be pretty interesting to see Itachi showing intense emotions......


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm hoping for Kabuto to show something that will indicate that the upcoming fight won't be a massacre.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 13, 2012)

Tsunade dead confirmed and Itachi and Sasuke have another talk no jutsu with Kabuto.


----------



## Kotetsu11 (Mar 13, 2012)

where's ma chapter yoh ? tebayo ?  (One day early I know...was expecting early release.)

as for the predictions... I think it's time to go back to naruto and tobi and at the end of chapter either itachi or tsunade.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 13, 2012)

Kabuto takes off his cloak and reveals a Orochimaru face on his chest.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 13, 2012)

these undercard fights have been shit can we get to main event.
such a downgrade in quality fight


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 13, 2012)

First time doing one of these predictions tell me what you think about it.

Chapter 578 - The Fight to end Edo Tensei

Kabuto: I really am lucky to have my prize come and present it self to me. (This means I will no longer have to deal with Tobi)

Sasuke: Nii-san I've caught up too you didn't you really think that would stop me? Is that Kabuto? You sure have changed since the last time we met.

Itachi: I told you to stay behind, why did you come!?

Sasuke: Because I finally have a chance to talk to you again brother and I won't let a chance like this slip by.

*Scene changes to Madara vs Kages*

*Madara tosses Tsunade off the end of his Susanoo blade and Tsunade is coughing up blood*

Madara: All admit her last effort was impressive, but they still pale in comparison to Hashirama.

Fodder: We really are fucked, nothing can stop Madara!!

Onoki: Stop your whimpering brat!

*Tsunade regenerates from the wound and stands up*

Madara: That regeneration could be a problem, so you might be able to recover from physical damage. 

Madara: Let's see how you deal with this type of damage.

*Madara casts Tsukuyomi on Tsunade and while she is incapacitated then casts Amataerasu.*

Gokage:!!!

*Scene switches back to Kabuto*

Kabuto: Now as I've told you before you can't kill me but I purpose a deal, if you hand over Sasuke I will end the Edo-Tensei.

Sasuke: That’s not going to happen, you disgusting Snake!

Itachi: No, I'm not to give up my little brother to a snake like you. I've purpose my own deal.

*Susanoo! Itachi opens up the bottle and has Susanoo hold up Orochimaru*

Itachi: If you end the edo tensei I will let Orochimaru free. So what do you say?

Sasuke: What?! I'm not going to let you end the edo tensei until we have a chance to talk!

Kabuto: No big deal, I have no need of him before I was just a servant I had no purpose in life. 

Kabuto: Now, I have surpassed Orochimaru and I have my own purpose to unlock the mind of the Rikudou Senin.

*Scene shifts too Dan/Chouza*

Dan: Hold on a minute I think I can trace back the chakra that is controlling me back to the source. Yes I think I know where it is he is hiding is a cave in the forest.

Chouza: Thank you! We need to relay this information to the command so they can send them to stop the Edo Tensei.

Shikaku: What is it Chouza?

Chouza: We have found the location of where Kabuto is hiding thanks to Dan being able to track the chakra back to it's source. You need to relay this to all available forces.

Inoichi: Got it.

*Scene switches back to Kabuto*

Kabuto: So you refuse, then I guess I will have to take Sasuke by force.

Sasuke: Don't think I'm going too stand by and let this happen without a fight.

Itachi: If that's the way it has to be then so be it.

*Itachi and Sasuke activate there Mangekyou's and summon Full Susanoo's*

Kabuto: Reverse Summoning Technique!

*Switch back too Madara vs Kages*

Madara: You Kage's are truly pitiful. *A coffin engulfs Madara and dissappears with him inside it*

*Inoichi broadcasting to the Kages*

Inoichi: Good news we have found out where Kabuto is hiding you need to go there and end the edo tensei.

*Scene switches to Kabuto*

Madara: Why have you summoned me here?!

Itachi:!!

Kabuto: I'd like you too meet the last of the Uchiha Clan, one of them the younger one has the same eye's as you the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. 

Kabuto: Coincidentally there both Brothers not at all unlike you and Izuna

Madara: Interesting.

*Chapter Ends*


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2012)

Prediction: First we'll see Tsunade recover from the stab wound and the Kages continue their futile battle with  invincible Madara...

Then, the scene will switch to Kabuto and, after talking and giggling, he'll summon 2  caskets containg Shisui and J-man!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

why do people actually believe that kabuto will summon shisui?

wasnt it clear that he wanted shisui's eye when he saw the crow...?

if he had shisui, why would he even bother?

if he had shisui, he had hashirama's DNA, he could make shisui's edo spam kotoamatsukami guys...he doesnt have him. If he had, the manga would be over .


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2012)

kabuto reveals he put shodai dna in him cause others have.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

Gabe said:


> kabuto reveals he put shodai dna in him cause others have.



And Rinnegan of course.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Gabe said:


> kabuto reveals he put shodai dna in him cause others have.



I wouldn't be surprised by that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm hoping for Kabuto to show something that will indicate that the upcoming fight won't be a massacre.



Son Kabuto could summon the Rikudou Sennin and people would still find ways to say he is going to be slaughtered or hate on him with shit like saying RS isnt part of Kabuto's power or some shit 



Jeαnne said:


> why do people actually believe that kabuto will summon shisui?
> 
> wasnt it clear that he wanted shisui's eye when he saw the crow...?
> 
> ...



Someone is scared ?

Being serious people expect him to be summoned for the mere reason Kabuto said there are ways to summon Shisui, same for Jiraiya. Those werent told just to hold no relevance.

Now if Kabuto survives the fight which I think he will I dont think he will use Shisui on this fight but against Naruto since it is to be expected that Shisui will be summoned alongside with Jiraiya and Naruto has inherited Shisui's ideology and being hyped as a speed demon would be an excellent fight for Naruto.

Itachi by burning the crow could have caused Kabuto to be able to summon Shisui all you need to summon someone is an splat of blood. Some blood from the crow in the floor should be enough.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2012)

@Jeanne-Some would say Kabuto seemed excited when he saw Itachi use Kotoamatsukami because he looked forward to using Edo Shisui later...


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's a speculation. We know little to nothing about Kabuto's power. You have to see the 100% to deduce 50%.
> 
> But I'm curious. Considering that we've seen so little, why do you believe he is stronger than exceptionally powerful characters like Itachi and Sasuke?



Unless "that" jutsu turns out to be the most powerful shit even seen in the manga I doubt anything Kabuto pulls will be even half as strong as edo Madara. If so this mean Kabuto fought the brothers on even grounds without using his greater power a power that so far trumps anything else.


This is why I said the 50% thing, Kabuto would be fighting without using his greatest power. Of course this is assuming:

- Kabuto fights without using edo tensei at all

- Or he uses edo tenseis but that are nothing in comparison to Madara

It would be like if Minato fought without using FTG or Naruto using Kyuubi. That alone would put him even above Itachi and Sasuke as a team.

Now why is he individually superior?

If he fights the team of Uchihas on even grounds even if he loses without using edo tenseis or tenseis that are nothing to his trump card. Then this means that since he fought without using his strongest card a very close fight against the 2 Uchihas teamed together, would naturally mean he would win against any of them individually after all the 2 were required to fight even with him and this is without his strongest power. Now imagine if he used his strongest power.

The only way I say Kabuto is inferior individually to Sasuke or Itachi would be a fight where they are easily raping Kabuto even with Kabuto using his strongest power.



Addy said:


> i think he is like one of those fans who say that minato-itachi-pain is still strong without the rennigan-ST-sharingan.
> 
> i never liked that point of view. it treets the ability, ST for example, as a seperate thing from the fighter even if that is his fighting style.
> 
> kabuto uses ET+snakes which is his fighting style just like how itachi uses genjutsu+ crows.



Ehhhhh I was not saying that. In fact I have been fighting to hell and back the haters notion that et isnt part of Kabuto's power. I just said that if Kabuto fought an even fight against the brothers without using edo tensei at all or using tenseis that are nothing to Madara it would basically be fighting at 50% as he wouldnt be using his greatest power to fight.

It would be like Minato fighting an even fight with you even if he loses without using FTG. Again my assumption would only be correct if Kabuto fights without using edo tensei or using tenseis that are shit compared to Madara.



Chibason said:


> @Jeanne-Some would say Kabuto seemed excited when he saw Itachi use Kotoamatsukami because he looked forward to using Edo Shisui later...



If Kabuto was or is planning to use Shisui it would be through edo tensei, no one (I hope) expected Kabuto to actually implant the eye on himself.

People specially Kabuto fans should grow to the idea that edo tensei is a extension of Kabuto's powers and plans. He isnt implanting in his own body anything else than snake powers and perhaps a few Rikudou tricks.

Same for Kabuto "unlocking the mind of RS" if he succeeds I see it less along the lines of Kabuto performing jutsus with his body and more with summoning an Edo Tensei of Rikudou Sennin.


----------



## Dariusd (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Unless "that" jutsu turns out to be the most powerful shit even seen in the manga I doubt anything Kabuto pulls will be even half as strong as edo Madara. If so this mean Kabuto fought the brothers on even grounds without using his greater power a power that so far trumps anything else.
> 
> 
> This is why I said the 50% thing, Kabuto would be fighting without using his greatest power. Of course this is assuming:
> ...



After I read your post it took me back to the time when Orochimaru first displayed Edo Tensei and everyone said he would defeat any and everyone with it (i.e. Jiraiya, Minato, Itachi, all former Kages). That argument was beaten to death and ultimately people just stayed in their respective camps.

Edo Tensei is one of those jutsus where if Orochimaru/Kabuto had the prep time and the necessary tools they would be practically unstoppable baring PIS. Unfortunately the same could be said for any number of jutsus in an ideal situation. 

It remains to be seen if Kabuto will have a proper fight seeing as how we were surely let down in the past. It doesn't help that he's facing Itachi and a new Sasuke that has yet to be vetted. Both have a dangerous tool that can practically at any time magically end whatever happens...dare I say it in 1 panel.

I'd find it interesting if Kabuto actually captures Sasuke for plot purposes since he failed at Naruto.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear lord, so Much ... in this thread.
1- We will have Kabuto and the brothers talk.
2- HQ panel time.
3- Tsunade regenerates


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 13, 2012)

I predict Madara styles some more and another chapter with no Tobi.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 13, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I predict Madara styles some more and another chapter with no Tobi.


Madara>Tobi.


----------



## auem (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Son Kabuto could summon the Rikudou Sennin and people would still find ways to say he is going to be slaughtered or hate on him with shit like saying RS isnt part of Kabuto's power or some shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but was kabuto there to collect those splat of blood.....(provided amaterasu can't burn blood)


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Dariusd said:


> After I read your post it took me back to the time when Orochimaru first displayed Edo Tensei and everyone said he would defeat any and everyone with it (i.e. Jiraiya, Minato, Itachi, all former Kages). That argument was beaten to death and ultimately people just stayed in their respective camps.
> 
> Edo Tensei is one of those jutsus where if Orochimaru/Kabuto had the prep time and the necessary tools they would be practically unstoppable baring PIS. Unfortunately the same could be said for any number of jutsus in an ideal situation.
> 
> ...



Edo tensei is part of Kabuto's standard powers now, bear in mind he advanced the technique to extents Oro never did. Fuck the guy is taking on an entire alliance and winning, Oro needed help to take on a village and the invasion was on stalemte.

Prep as with any summon (contract) is only need to be done once. Of course if you lose the summon by sealing or otherwise you lose that portion of your power but so is true for any summon if Naruto were to lose Gamabunta because the frog is killed in battle he would lose that portion of his power.

Kabuto can now like any summon make it appear anywhere in any situation and unlike other summons he can make them obey. The prep just as with any summon is already done and is done only once in a lifetime.

I know you are not saying that but I find funny how so much people use the "prep time" to try to discredit edo tensei as part of Kabuto's power when the prep time just like any summon has already passed is done and only once in a lifetime. And now is no different than using any jutsu.



auem said:


> but was kabuto there to collect those splat of blood.....(provided amaterasu can't burn blood)



How did Kabuto anywhere near to collect Nagato's DNA? No one knows. He has DNA of people he shouldnt have, difficulty to collect shouldnt be an issue since he would have to sneak to Ame or to the place where Naruto was talking with Nagato to get his DNA.

Perhaps his snakes gathered it for him. Amaterasu may be able to burn blood but just 1 drop is enough for the summon. Or he could have always sneaked into Tobi's lab and used Danzou's crushed eye to summon him.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 13, 2012)

@Orochibuto- Dude, you quoted me but said nothing in response to my post. I said Kabuto will use Edo Shisui...


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

That crow prediction was awesome. From the same site, someone posted this 

イタチは伝説のカラス八咫烏になって！イタチVSマダラ！
カブト: 不可能である。私はイタチのすべてを知っていた！決して一度そこには、このような電力のヒントでした！
マダラ：教えてください。彼は最強のうちですか？
カブト：はい..長門、大蛇丸さまを悩殺...敵のすべての。この男に注意してください。
マダラ：私の血の誰かが、え？
イタチが消える...あなたの両方！！
スサノオの手には兜を押しつぶす
マダラ！！
イタチはサスケに突入し、彼を保持している
サスケ：私の弟.. *笑顔*私はあなたを失敗した..私はあまりにも無謀だった
イタチ：あなたの強さを保存します。
サスケはイタチの額を突き
イタチ！！
サスケ：あなたの強さを信じて...私はいつも持っています。あなたを嫌っている場合でも
イタチ：サスケ..
サスケ：彼を終了します。あなたの本当にできるなら何を彼に示しています。
サスケが出渡し
イタチ：あなたが望むように。

フラッシュバック
シスイ：イタチは、ここに来る。私はあなたに何かを示したいと思います。
イタチ：それは何ですか？
シスイは彼に暗いモンスターと戦って3本足のカラスの絵を示しています。
シスイ：私はあなたタケツニミの話をした..
イタチ：はい、あなたがした。
シスイ：まあ.. タケツニミは恐ろしい怪物と戦うために八咫烏という名前のカラスになった。
イタチ善人が勝つか？
シスイ：確かに彼らがした。それは歴史の中で最も恐れられている戦いだった。
フラッシュバック?エンド

マダラは完全にスサノオを行く

イタチ：これはシスイの話が正確であったと思われる。

And once again I attempted translating this magnificent thing:
Itachi turned into the legendary crow Yatagarasu!! Itachi vs Madara!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kabuto:  impossible. I knew all of Itachi! Never once was there a hint of such power!

Madara: Tell me. Is he the strongest Uchiha?

Kabuto: Yes.. He slayed Nagato, Orochimaru-sama.. all of his enemies. Be careful of this man.

Madara: Someone of my blood, eh? 

Itachi: Disappear.. both of you!!!!

Susanoo hand crushes Kabuto

Madara: !!!!!

Itachi rushes to Sasuke and holds him

Sasuke: my brother.. *smiles* I failed you.. I was too reckless

Itachi: save your strength.

Sasuke pokes Itachi's forehead

Itachi: !!!!!!

Sasuke: I believe in your strength.. I always have. Even when I hated you

Itachi: Sasuke.. 

Sasuke: Finish him. Show him what you're truly capable of.

Sasuke passes out

Itachi: As you wish.

Flashback
Shisui: Itachi, come here. I want to show you something.
Itachi: What is it?
Shisui shows him a picture of a three-legged crow battling a dark monster
Shisui: I told you the story of Taketsunimi.. 
Itachi: Yes, you did.
Shisui: Well.. Taketsunimi turned into a crow named Yatagarasu to battle a terrible monster.
Itachi: Did the good guys win?
Shisui: Sure they did. It was the most feared battle in history.
Flashback end

Madara goes full Susanoo

Itachi: It seems Shisui's story was accurate.




This is based on the Itachi crow-man spoiler.. the other guy has a sense of humour


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh boy............ another spoiler where Kabuto gets crushed like nothing in 1 panel and wanking Itachi. Cant wait for Kabuto to start kicking asses


----------



## Fay (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope Sauce gets some answers out of Itachi


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Chibason said:


> @Orochibuto- Dude, you quoted me but said nothing in response to my post. I said Kabuto will use Edo Shisui...



I know I was not refuting you, I was simply proving a possible explanation to your question.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh boy............ another spoiler where Kabuto gets crushed like nothing in 1 panel and wanking Itachi. Cant wait for Kabuto to start kicking asses



After what Kabuto did to Sasuke in that spoiler, he deserved to be crushed by Itachi's Susanoo hand of awesome


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> After what Kabuto did to Sasuke in that spoiler, he deserved to be crushed by Itachi's Susanoo hand of awesome



I glad I dont live in the parallel universe where this guy is the one that show us the manga


----------



## Summers (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh boy............ another spoiler where Kabuto gets crushed like nothing in 1 panel and wanking Itachi. Cant wait for Kabuto to start kicking asses



Would you be surprised if that happened? Hell even if Kabuto stomps, Itachi would still be praised somehow.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I glad I dont live in the parallel universe where this guy is the one that show us the manga



I love how all the spoilers on that site speak of Kabuto being one-paneled 

Crow-Mode Itachi ftw


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

summers said:


> Would you be surprised if that happened? *Hell even if Kabuto stomps, Itachi would still be praised somehow.*



I already know that, even if Kabuto summon Rikudou Sennin I can already see Uchihafans hating on him denying his power saying Kabuto is bullshit and RS is not part of his power, and wanking on Itachi for surviving 1 femtosecond against Kabuto


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm calling it now:

Itachi in crow mode >>>>>> Kabuto


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

I can already see the fight ending. Kabuto summons Rikudou Sennin as his final plan, RS does a country busting Shinra Tensei, Sasuke runs away while Kabuto laughs.

Next chapter: Despite being completely out of chakra and being in zero ground of an instant blast Sasuke summoned MandaV2 and entered his mouth to survive the blast all of this done in 1 microsecond


----------



## Summers (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyways I think we are just going to get more build up, in the form of posturing and the usual Uchiha swag from the brothers while Kabuto cackles. 

Meanwhile Tsunade brushes of the stab but that is just attributed to creation rebirth.We see something new and strange from her, but its unexplained and there is still more to see,New Jutsu is teased, since other Kages interrupt before we see its full potential.

Chapter end. At Best we get a explanation of a mystery from Madara fight and a interesting question raised in the Kabu-Uchiha pre-fight.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

I want them to fight but part of me believes it wont happen and Kabuto will use blackmail no jutsu again.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I want them to fight but part of me believes it wont happen and Kabuto will use blackmail no jutsu again.



There's nothing Kabuto could blackmail the Uchiha bros with


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> There's nothing Kabuto could blackmail the Uchiha bros with



Kabuto: Itachi if you beat the crap out of Sasuke and hand him to me I will use edo tensei. Sasuke if you stop Itachi and then allow me to extract some of your DNA which will in turn make you as strong as Madara I will use the Rinne Tensei to resurrect Itachi.

(Kabuto goes and grab his popcorns)


----------



## ch1p (Mar 13, 2012)

After all the Uchiha bros and Madara VS Tsunade, I predict we're seeing Naruto's battle this week. 

Divided into two parts as last week. Considering the Uchiha bros are hyped enough to survive several issues without being revisited, I say the Kages get the second part, especially considering Tsu is "in trouble" now.


----------



## Summers (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I already know that, even if Kabuto summon Rikudou Sennin I can already see Uchihafans hating on him denying his power saying Kabuto is bullshit and RS is not part of his power, and wanking on Itachi for surviving 1 femtosecond against Kabuto



Yes but what I also mean is that he would be praised in manga, not just by the fans.And Kaubuto would be the one to do it. 

Something like... 
Kabuto-"_Dat Itachi even when I was holding him hostage with ET he still pushed me this far_"
Sasuke-"_Dat Itachi, even with my EMS his skill with MS let him maneuver this situation at the same level as me_"

Later out of respect for Itachi uber performance even though Itachi lost Kabuto stops Edo tensei out respect for the king and since he already has the sauce.

I am sure Itachi will look better failing than he would winning. I just feel it. Last time he failed we find out he is a secret superhero.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I can already see the fight ending. Kabuto summons Rikudou Sennin as his final plan, RS does a country busting Shinra Tensei, Sasuke runs away while Kabuto laughs.
> 
> Next chapter: Despite being completely out of chakra and being in zero ground of an instant blast Sasuke summoned MandaV2 and entered his mouth to survive the blast all of this done in 1 microsecond



and then suddenly kabuto and rikudou have a heart attack even if rikudou is dead already 

this time it will be boss hawk btw.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I can already see the fight ending. Kabuto summons Rikudou Sennin as his final plan, RS does a country busting Shinra Tensei, Sasuke runs away while Kabuto laughs.
> 
> Next chapter: Despite being completely out of chakra and being in zero ground of an instant blast Sasuke summoned MandaV2 and entered his mouth to survive the blast all of this done in 1 microsecond



sasuke summons madara................ shut up, cause he can  and enters his mouth......... then survives


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke summons madara................ shut up, cause he can  and enters his mouth......... then survives



And come out of it with the Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

If Kabuto summons thee Rikudou Sennin, I'm not reading anymore.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Kabuto summons thee Rikudou Sennin, I'm not reading anymore.



I thought you were among the ones who wanted to see Kabuto being badass


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I thought you were among the ones who wanted to see Kabuto being badass



That's not badass, that's unfair.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And come out of it with the Rinnegan



+reps 
that would be awesome


----------



## ch1p (Mar 13, 2012)

I want Kabuto to do something on his own besides summoning others to do his work for him. Sure Edo Tensei is his power, but it's disappointing if that's all he does with it. As such, here's hoping that he does something else against Itachi, even though I want to see Fugaku and Mikoto summoned.


----------



## Mister (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh boy............ another spoiler where Kabuto gets crushed like nothing in 1 panel and wanking Itachi. Cant wait for Kabuto to start kicking asses



I wouldn't readily believe Itachi one-paneling top tiers when he required two Jinchuriki to stab a crippled Rinnegan user and when he stupidly used crows to try to bind Sasuke... he knows Sasuke has Chidori Nagashi...


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> I wouldn't readily believe Itachi one-paneling top tiers when he required two Jinchuriki to stab a crippled Rinnegan user and when he stupidly used crows to try to bind Sasuke... he knows Sasuke has Chidori Nagashi...



And then again, people ignore that Itachi never went into a bloodlust frenzy


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I want Kabuto to do something on his own besides summoning others to do his work for him. Sure Edo Tensei is his power, but it's disappointing if that's all he does with it. As such, here's hoping that he does something else against Itachi, even though I want to see Fugaku and Mikoto summoned.



Its a guarantee he will use other techniques but expect to use edo too. Basically expect a fight like Hiruze vs Oro. Kabuto will fight alongside his summons just like Oro.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I want Kabuto to do something on his own besides summoning others to do his work for him. Sure Edo Tensei is his power, but it's disappointing if that's all he does with it. As such, here's hoping that he does something else against Itachi, even though I want to see Fugaku and Mikoto summoned.



Kabuto already expanded upon other jutsu belonging to Orochimaru, outside of Edo Tensei. He'll definitely put forth a quality effort when his opportunity arrives.

With that said, don't be surprise if he ultimately ends up as worm food for Sasuke's Sharingan, as he continues to advance his Mangekyou. I wouldn't put something like that past Kishimoto.


----------



## Mister (Mar 13, 2012)

Kabuto's quite special in that he clearly expressed interest in fighting Naruto _after_ Sasuke. 
Would it make sense to make Kabuto utterly inferior to Sasuke then have him fight Naruto?


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> Kabuto's quite special in that he clearly expressed interest in fighting Naruto _after_ Sasuke.
> Would it make sense to make Kabuto utterly inferior to Sasuke then have him fight Naruto?



Kishi prolly forgot about that anyways.. Now that Itachi and Sasuke joined together at last, Kabuto better say his last prayers


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> Kabuto's quite special in that he clearly expressed interest in fighting Naruto _after_ Sasuke.
> Would it make sense to make Kabuto utterly inferior to Sasuke then have him fight Naruto?



he doesn't exactly have to beat or kill sasuke, maybe he wants to test his anti uchiha jutsu's he's been trying


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> Kabuto's quite special in that he clearly expressed interest in fighting Naruto _after_ Sasuke.
> Would it make sense to make Kabuto utterly inferior to Sasuke then have him fight Naruto?



Kiba probably wants to fight Naruto but that ain't happening either 



Yachiru said:


> There's nothing Kabuto could blackmail the Uchiha bros with



 You naive child


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Kabuto's main problem is that once he shows his full strength on this fight he is finished.

Every villain who uses his full power in a fight dies.

The only chance for Kabuto to survive is for this fight to be just a squirmish where he only summons a few super powerful edos and retreats the moment they are defeated. If he fights personally and uses all he has, then thats it for him.

Of course IF this is Kabuto's final fight then it will probably last as much as Tobi's(+10 chapters). No way it would end in a one chapter ownage. And genjutsu probably wont work since it would be anticlimatic IMO.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Kabuto's main problem is that once he shows his full strength on this fight he is finished.
> 
> Every villain who uses his full power in a fight dies.
> 
> ...



Or it may be he use his full strenght but advance his strenght further. For example Tobi showed his full strenght against Konan yet got a power up with Rinnegan. He is most likely going to show his full power with Naruto yet will get another power up with Juubi.

As long as the strenght is elevated it doesnt matter, Kabuto may show his true strenght yet may get stronger by completing whateve he is plotting namely "unlock the mind of RS". He may lose all his edo tenseis but gain something greater perhaps by sacrifying all his edo tenseis (possibly for this a Sharingan genjutsu is needed) he may be able to summon Rikudou Sennin or something.

Kabuto has a promissed fight with Naruto, these are not only plans but a promissed outright fight to the face as in "I will fight you" to his face, Kabuto is the product of Naruto's TNJ he himself acknowledge it, he isnt going down without meeting Naruto.

I think it will be Naruto who will end edo tensei for good, Itachi and Sasuke may succeed in ending it for a first time but as I said this may bring Kabuto to the next level it will be Naruto who will do it for good proving believing in people > forcing them with genjutsus.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 13, 2012)

*Prediction: That Jutsu!*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Itachi attack Kabuto with Susano form. 
Giant orange hand grab him and smash. 
Kabuto split himself on two snakes and appear behind Sasuke.
Kabuto: Kukuku! Sasuke-kun, i have interesting role for you.
Sasuke dont move, only violet Susano form around his body. 
Sasuke: I dont care about any of your plans. Amaterasu!
Kabuto behind him burned in black flame, but in few seconds use Kavarimi and hide under the ground.
Sasuke's full release Susano like a violet warrior with all his strenght plunges the black flamed spear into the ground.
Itachi jump into the air.
Sasuke: Enton Kagatsuchi: Thousand Tears of Izanami!!!
Many spears of black flame emerge from the ground. Kabuto shouts and moves, pierced by several spears.
Itachi jump to him and use genjutsu but in next second fall on knee, close his bleeding eye.
Itachi: What you make with yourself?
Kabuto with a torn chest and legs smiled.
Kabuto: Kukuku.
Sasuke: ?
Itachi: I planned to use the genjutsu to cancelled Edo Tensei. But now i feel that i cant do it.
Kabuto: You obviously cant to know about Fourth Hokage's Seal of Chakra Blocking.
Itachi:...
Sasuke: !
Kabuto laugh.
Kabuto: All as i thought. Okay, i have a time to explain you. 
Forth Hokage was a great shinobi.  But in the end, he was just a human. 
He didnt have immortality, like me and Orochimaru, didn have a powerfull dojutsu like both of you or Nagato, didnt have amazing healing abilities like Hashirama or Lady Tsunade.  He had a weakness. He was vulnerable both mentally and physically. But I do not say anything about the fact that he was a genius. He know his weakness and he made various jutsus, that allow him to became an elusive killer. One of the seals, that he created, makes the user's brain immune to enemy's genjutsu.
Itach: So, thats mean...
Kabuto: Yeah, thats mean, that your last hope vanished
when I found this jutsu in the Hokage's scroll. As you see now, I do not repeat the mistakes of my teacher. Im totally invulnerable not only physically, but mentally too. 
Sasuke: Dont understimate the Uchiha clan, dirty snake!
Kabuto smiled.
Kabuto: I dont, Sasuke-kun. But enough of other's jutsus. Now i show you  my own jutsu!!!
Two the most powerfull Uchiha of this era stay here in front of me. 
There can be no more worthy audience for my benefit!

Text: The secret of that jutsu finally will be revealed!!!


----------



## ch1p (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Its a guarantee he will use other techniques but expect to use edo too. Basically expect a fight like Hiruze vs Oro. Kabuto will fight alongside his summons just like Oro.


I can see it. Orochimaru got served twice with the Uchiha bros (Genjutsu fight for Itachi and picking him at his weakest for Sasuke), time to see a what Orochimaru can do in a real fight (via Kabuto). As the big villain in part I, what he did in part II is underwhelming.



Klue said:


> With that said, don't be surprise if he ultimately ends up as worm food for Sasuke's Sharingan, as he continues to advance his Mangekyou. I wouldn't put something like that past Kishimoto.



This is my fear. Kakuzu bunshin feint to hype Rasenshuriken was the beginning of this BS. I thought Sasuke was always consistent with show don't tell, but then the Manda feint was suspicious and now after Zetsu... 



Orochibuto said:


> Or it may be he use his full strenght but advance his strenght further. For example Tobi showed his full strenght against Konan yet got a power up with Rinnegan. He is most likely going to show his full power with Naruto yet will get another power up with Juubi.



I agree. How can he go forward though? The only thing it's been hinted is wanting Sasuke, which is the exact problem I have with Kabuto relying on Edo, and the jutsu Orochimaru had in his closet.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 13, 2012)

The ass-snake will be revealed to be the real mastermind with Kabuto as his ass-extension puppet. Believe it!


----------



## Mister (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm inclined to believe that Hawkman's thread will be correct in this chapter: Kabuto has an Sharingan and MS defence.

The implications of this is that in a fight Itachi would be sidelined and Sasuke would be forced to rely - thus show - his EMS powers.

Sasuke can afford to take a beating to made to look weaker as it is almost a given that he'll gain a drastic power up akin to how Naruto got KCMV2. 
It is likely that his EMS jutsu develops akin to how Susanoo did, thereby increasing Sasuke's 'level'.



Whirlpool said:


> Kiba probably wants to fight Naruto but that ain't happening either



Kabuto is a key villain whose neo-essensce was kick-started by Naruto's ethos. He's not comparable to Kiba.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

> Sasuke can afford to take a beating to made to look weaker as it is almost a given that he'll gain a drastic power up akin to how Naruto got KCMV2.
> It is likely that his EMS jutsu develops akin to how Susanoo did, thereby increasing Sasuke's 'level'.



Sasuke has taken enough beatings in Part 2. The time to finally seem powerful and fearsome is now.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Or it may be he use his full strenght but advance his strenght further. For example Tobi showed his full strenght against Konan yet got a power up with Rinnegan. He is most likely going to show his full power with Naruto yet will get another power up with Juubi.
> 
> As long as the strenght is elevated it doesnt matter, Kabuto may show his true strenght yet may get stronger by completing whateve he is plotting namely "unlock the mind of RS". He may lose all his edo tenseis but gain something greater perhaps by sacrifying all his edo tenseis (possibly for this a Sharingan genjutsu is needed) he may be able to summon Rikudou Sennin or something.
> 
> ...



The problem is that once ET is dispelled(which QUITE likely will happen) Kabuto's power will greatly diminish. Of course that would be no longer a problem if he gets stronger but there are really few things that could power him up above what he had while in possession of ET.

He plans to discover the truth behind ninjutsu which is most likely tied to RS secrets. Unfortunately Kabuto said that he needs Sasuke to figure that out which would imply that Sasuke is as important to him as Naruto is to Tobi.

So basically Kabuto HAS to win against Sasuke AND capture him. Of course if that were to happen it would be the end for Sasuke and the fated Naruto VS Sasuke battle would never happen...which is rather unlikely.

If Kabuto loses though then thats it for him. Even if he escapes he wont get stronger. And without a greater power how could he fight Naruto if he cant defeat Sasuke? Worf barrage? That would be cruel...


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

For Kabuto to summon Rikudou, would imply that Madara is greater than Rikudou. Madara is his trump card summon.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke has taken enough beatings in Part 2. The time to finally seem powerful and fearsome is now.



but that's the buety about sasuke's battles. he gets pawned at first but when he wins, it's fearsome. so i am 100% for sasuke to get owned against madara/kabuto cause unlike naruto who shines from the start, sasuke shines at the end. the way he was able to handle danzu should be an example. when he fought raikage and gaara is another example: 

at the end he got a demonic power up which made him look like a devil themed metal singer 

i was waiting for sasuke to bust out a microphone while his susano'o begins beating on some susuano'o drums and sing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gdv70Ha8Cg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Orochibuto, you have been working over time dude.  Sweeeeet Jesus!
> 
> In any case, Orochibuto, do you want to be that, within two chapter, Kabuto won't summon Madara to protect him?
> 
> The loser will have to put an embarrassing sig of the winners choosing in their sig.



i really don't want to get a two chapter fight for madara or kabuto. it's embarrassing for kishi to do that at this point 



what if next chapter is only talk where itachi tells kabuto "i killed orochimaru "


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Orochibuto, you have been working over time dude.  Sweeeeet Jesus!
> 
> In any case, Orochibuto, do you want to be that, within two chapter, Kabuto won't summon Madara to protect him?
> 
> The loser will have to put an embarrassing sig of the winners choosing in their sig.



And what if he summons Madara? Is part of his edo tensei, his jutsu and part of his power. Why should I bet that Kabuto wont use his powers to fight? Is ridiculous. To be as long as he puts a good fight even he lose I dont care if he use et, "that" jutsus, snakes, rikudou sennin. Its all part of his powers and skillset.

Hey Divontrosity, why dont we bet that within two chapters, Sasuke wont use Susanoo to protect him or dont use his powers to fight?


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> For Kabuto to summon Rikudou, would imply that Madara is greater than Rikudou. Madara is his trump card summon.



Summoning Rikudou would be shitting on the legend of the guy who was basically considered a god.

To summon him as a pawn for a guy who is waaaaay weaker than him would be extremely anticlimatic.

The only thing that could be similarly awful would be Kabuto summoning an ET Prime Naruto from the future to fight for him LOL.

In any case Madara is as far as Kabuto will have when it comes to summons. He better hope that Madara does not pull an Itachi and frees himself.


----------



## Octavian (Mar 13, 2012)

did someone just say that kabuto would summon RS?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> The problem is that once ET is dispelled(which QUITE likely will happen) Kabuto's power will greatly diminish. Of course that would be no longer a problem if he gets stronger but there are really few things that could power him up above what he had while in possession of ET.
> 
> He plans to discover the truth behind ninjutsu which is most likely tied to RS secrets. Unfortunately Kabuto said that he needs Sasuke to figure that out which would imply that Sasuke is as important to him as Naruto is to Tobi.
> 
> ...



Ending edo tensei would prevent Kabuto to use the summons that he already summoned for example edo Madara wont be summonable again by et. But it wouldnt prevent him at all to summon other edo tenseis he didnt previously had as could be Rikudou Sennin as Kabuto's goal is "unlock the mind of RS".

He may not need to take over Sasuke but extract some DNA or be placed in sharingan genjutsu and forced to end edo tensei the first time. Maybe it will be some kind of reversal edo tensei that by ending the technique tied to EMS will somehow be able to "distill" RS's DNA embedded in all senjus and Uchihas allowing Kabuto to summon him ending edo Madara and all his current edos as sacrifice.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Octavian said:


> did someone just say that kabuto would summon RS?



another rennigan for itachi's collection


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto, I'm re-reading some chapters and I remember that once you said that Kabuto was unphased by Itachi breaking free from his control. It's not true actually.

this
this

Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## Mister (Mar 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke has taken enough beatings in Part 2. The time to finally seem powerful and fearsome is now.



Everyone takes beatings, however in all his fights Sasuke ended up looking like the superior fellow.

In this chapter, Kabuto having a counter to the MS may be how Sasuke had a counter for Itachi's MS jutsu - bar Susanoo which he didn't know about.



Luiz said:


> Orochibuto, I'm re-reading some chapters and I remember that once you said that Kabuto was unphased by Itachi breaking free from his control. It's not true actually.
> 
> this
> 
> Just thought I would point that out.



That means nothing. He was just surprised that Itachi managed to somehow get out. Thereafter he couldn't care less; this is supported by his reaction to seeing Itachi in chapter 577.
It is very likely he will reinforce this in chapter 578.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone know how long spoilers should be?


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

However this all may turn out: Itachi will be awesome. And that's what matters


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Ending edo tensei would prevent Kabuto to use the summons that he already summoned for example edo Madara wont be summonable again by et. But it wouldnt prevent him at all to summon other edo tenseis he didnt previously had as could be Rikudou Sennin as Kabuto's goal is "unlock the mind of RS".
> 
> He may not need to take over Sasuke but extract some DNA or be placed in sharingan genjutsu and forced to end edo tensei the first time. Maybe it will be some kind of reversal edo tensei that by ending the technique tied to EMS will somehow be able to "distill" RS's DNA embedded in all senjus and Uchihas allowing Kabuto to summon him ending edo Madara and all his current edos as sacrifice.



If Genjutsin'g Kabuto is the key for him to accomplish his objectives then why did he not forced Itachi to do so while the latter was under his control?

And I doubt a bit of Sasuke's DNA is just enough. If that was the case then Kabuto could easily enough obtain a sample of Sasuke's DNA by picking a hair or something. Maybe from Sasuke's pillow or used clothes.

Nope, I think there are parallells between Kabuto and Tobi in this case. Both want to become the next Rikudou, both are schemers and manipulators, both are crazy scientists, and both need a specific person to accomplish their objectives(Naruto for Tobi and Sasuke for Kabuto). Sasuke must be truly important for Kabuto considering that that the latter bascially joined this war only so he could get Sasuke. He couldn't care less about Tobi and his goals.

Whatever Kabuto has prepeared for Sasuke though it spells the end of the Sauce if he loses. Taking over? Stealing his eyes? Dissecting him? Whatever it could be after Kabuto would be done with him Sasuke would be unable to ever again face Naruto. On top of that it would be quite a dehype for Sasuke to be stomped by someone before he faces Naruto. He needs to look as impressive as possible or the wont be any tension if he is the underdog who loses to a guy who is on the same level IMO to whom Naruto will now probably defeat(Tobi).


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> That means nothing. He was just surprised that Itachi managed to somehow get out. Thereafter he couldn't care less; this is supported by his reaction to seeing Itachi in chapter 577.
> It is very likely he will reinforce this in chapter 578.



I forgot to include this page as well.

this

He clearly was shocked. What matters is the reaction right when it happens.

It isn't relevant that he's calmer afterwards. Of course he wouldn't go on shaking forever.


----------



## Mister (Mar 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I forgot to include this page as well.
> 
> this
> 
> ...



That page doesn't change a thing. He was shocked that Itachi broke out, nothing more and nothing less.

Kabuto's calmness is extremely relevant because it shows us how much of a threat he sees Itachi has. Apparently it isn't enough to worry (knowing Itachi plans to end Edo Tensei) and apparently it isn't enough for him to even so much as stand up.
Lastly the calmness is extremely relevant because ... that is how he was when Itachi met him in person.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> That page doesn't change a thing. He was shocked that Itachi broke out, nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> Kabuto's calmness is extremely relevant because it shows us how much of a threat he sees Itachi has. Apparently it isn't enough to worry (knowing Itachi plans to end Edo Tensei) and apparently it isn't enough for him to even so much as stand up.
> Lastly the calmness is extremely relevant because ... that is how he was when Itachi met him in person.



That's what I said. He was shocked that Itachi broke out.

It's specifically what I was talking about. You misunderstood it as a discussion on whether he considers Itachi a threat or not.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> what if next chapter is only talk where itachi tells kabuto "i killed orochimaru "



NOOO, YOU BITCH, YOU BIIITCHHH.


This is relevant for this character's predictions. Kabuto doesn't know Itachi sealed the creep. From his POV, Orochimaru is still within Sasuke's body, no wonder he wants Sauce so bad. We might see the fallout of that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> That page doesn't change a thing. He was shocked that Itachi broke out, nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> Kabuto's calmness is extremely relevant because it shows us how much of a threat he sees Itachi has. Apparently it isn't enough to worry (knowing Itachi plans to end Edo Tensei) and apparently it isn't enough for him to even so much as stand up.
> Lastly the calmness is extremely relevant because ... that is how he was when Itachi met him in person.



Kabuto is a cocky brat. He always has been. And he always got his ass handed to him. On every single occasion.

So yeah, Kabuto's arrogant manners worth shit, as always.

I am not sure how you guys can find him credible, failiure after failiure.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And what if he summons Madara? Is part of his edo tensei, his jutsu and part of his power. Why should I bet that Kabuto wont use his powers to fight? Is ridiculous. To be as long as he puts a good fight even he lose I dont care if he use et, "that" jutsus, snakes, rikudou sennin. Its all part of his powers and skillset.
> 
> Hey Divontrosity, why dont we bet that within two chapters, Sasuke wont use Susanoo to protect him or dont use his powers to fight?



I thought you were one of the ones that said he wouldn't summon Madara.

If that wasn't you, then nevermind.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 13, 2012)

1st Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



should be out soon


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

To think Kabuto could grow strong enough to face off against both of the Uchiha brothers, one of them with an advance or permanent Mangekyou. His master couldn't even handle one, for more than a few moments at that.

Something tells me he'll summon Madara, or he's grown so far beyond my expectations that my head may explode.


----------



## Munsu's Light (Mar 13, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto is a cocky brat. He always has been. And he always got his ass handed to him. On every single occasion.
> 
> So yeah, Kabuto's arrogant manners worth shit, as always.
> 
> *I am not sure how you guys can find him credible, failiure after failiure.*



I find Naruto credible even after multiple failures. Why Kabuto should not be the same?(I know my argument is lame but whatever). Even Tobi, who is always thwarted in his plans, is called a failure here and I find him a credible villain.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Kabuto's not really credible, he's just one among a few remaining options as a possible obstacle for either Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 13, 2012)

If I had 1 wish, it would be that he'd summon Sakumo.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> To think Kabuto could grow strong enough to face off against both of the Uchiha brothers, one of them with an advance or permanent Mangekyou. His master couldn't even handle one, for more than a few moments at that.
> 
> Something tells me he'll summon Madara, or he's grown so far beyond my expectations that my head may explode.



Latter is more likely. He looks like he might be having an orgasm soon..

Kabuto is, like Orochimaru, a fantard for Uchiha.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> If I had 1 wish, it would be that he'd summon Sakumo.



Along with the remaining, unseen, Kages. I want to know their powers and history. Especially the Shodai Kages.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 13, 2012)

What is Kabuto compared to Itachi?

He has a lot of power, but he has shown incompetence with that same power from the very beginning. Not to mention, what relevance to the plot does he REALLY hold? He has a goal? So did Danzou, and he was given nice build up only to be killed off. 

Kabuto is powerful, and yes ET is his power, but his lack of importance is going to bite him in the ass. That is no reason to fodderize Itachi and/or Sasuke for a character who has no deep plot ties.

Not to mention, we were told how ET could be stopped, and the one who who just HAPPENED to pursue is a specialist in the field. 

Heh.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto is a cocky brat. He always has been. And he always got his ass handed to him. On every single occasion.
> 
> So yeah, Kabuto's arrogant manners worth shit, as always.
> 
> *I am not sure how you guys can find him credible*, failiure after failiure.



He is fighting an entire alliance by himself, 5 nations at once. His summon edo Madara (edo tensei is part of Kabuto's power) is soloing the Kages and would solo the alliance if he kills the Kages.

When most considering taken on 1 village impressive I cant help but awe that someone is taking on 5 NATIONS at once.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> To think Kabuto could grow strong enough to face off against both of the Uchiha brothers, one of them with an advance or permanent Mangekyou. His master couldn't even handle one, for more than a few moments at that.
> 
> Something tells me he'll summon Madara, or he's grown so far beyond my expectations that my head may explode.



He will probably summon some powerful edos to deal with them rather than fight them personally. Kinda like Tobi with Neo Pain.

That aside they are not allowed to kill him at least until they figure a way to dispell ET first. So the guy feels immortal knowing that they have to hold off their strongest attacks against him or ET will last forever.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 13, 2012)

Munsu's Light said:


> I find Naruto credible even after multiple failures. Why Kabuto should not be the same?(I know my argument is lame but whatever). Even Tobi, who is always thwarted in his plans, is called a failure here and I find him a credible villain.



Kabuto is not the same because he doesn't have one substantial win or success under his belt.
Naruto on the other hand, has won many battles.



Orochibuto said:


> He is fighting an entire alliance by himself, 5 nations at once. His summon edo Madara (edo tensei is part of Kabuto's power) is soloing the Kages and would solo the alliance if he kills the Kages.
> 
> When most considering taken on 1 village impressive I cant help but awe that someone is taking on 5 NATIONS at once.



Look I am not talking about Edo Army(which is a failiure in itself).

I am talking about Kabuto in general.
He acts cocky at all times. He even got cocky infront of a genin(naruto) and got his ass handed to him.

Kabuto was overconfident, and wasn't slightly worried when he was up against Itachi, Naruto and Kirabi...

People forget somethings very quickly.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Divinstrosity to a degree. What does his goal really mean in the grand scheme of things? Unlock the truth behind the Sage of the Six Paths? Yearning to avenge Orochimaru, then fight Naruto because they're alike?

Doesn't really sounds like something that will guarantee his survival beyond this coming battle. It's my hope that he does, however.

But what people need to be aware of is this: Right now, it's Sasuke's turn to catch up to Naruto. His battle-training begins now. Just like Kishi said, they grow as a pair. It's very possible that Kabuto will succumb to the growth of Sasuke's eye powers - like Danzou before him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> What is Kabuto compared to Itachi?
> 
> He has a lot of power, but he has shown incompetence with that same power from the very beginning. Not to mention, what relevance to the plot does he REALLY hold? He has a goal? So did Danzou, and he was given nice build up only to be killed off.
> 
> ...



Danzou was different, as you said he had plans, just that. Naruto didnt even knew how he looked like, fuck did they even interacted once in the manga? (not anime)

Kabuto has a promissed fight with Naruto done to Naruto's face this isnt even the type of foreshadowed fights that are done incomplete but foreshadows a next encounter (Gai vs Kisame, I could be wrong in this one though) this was an outright promissed fight as in "We are going to fight properly" Naruto also wanted to fight Kabuto to put him in prison.

Moreover Kabuto is Naruto's product and he acknowledge it, Kabuto isnt going down without Naruto having a chance to see his product again. Also it would provide an excellent chance for Naruto to prove that his philosophy > the elder brother. Since that way it would be his talk no jutsu that ends edo tensei for good as opossed to mindfuck and slavery. Kabuto isnt beyond redemption he saved Sakura (or Hinata?) and is Naruto's product so he should meet Naruto.

Now I am not saying Kabuto will win he may lose, merely saying he will survive. The brothers may and most likely will suceed in ending this edo tensei, this would prevent Kabuto from summoning his current edos but he can get new ones, and if indeed Kabuto ends up unlocking the mind of RS it may be worse the next time. The Uchihas may succeed at ending the first edo tensei and a short lived victory but I think it is only Naruto who will be able to end the technique for good.



Klue said:


> I agree with Divinstrosity to a degree. What does his goal really mean in the grand scheme of things? Unlock the truth behind the Sage of the Six Paths? Yearning to avenge Orochimaru, then fight Naruto because they're alike?
> 
> Doesn't really sounds like something that will guarantee his survival beyond this coming battle. It's my hope that he does, however.
> 
> But what people need to be aware of is this: Right now, it's Sasuke's turn to catch up to Naruto. His battle-training begins now. Just like Kishi said, they grow as a pair. It's very possible that Kabuto will succumb to the growth of Sasuke's eye powers - like Danzou before him.



The point is......... we dont know his plans.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

> But what people need to be aware of is this: Right now, it's Sasuke's turn to catch up to Naruto. His battle-training begins now. Just like Kishi said, they grow as a pair. It's very possible that Kabuto will succumb to the growth of Sasuke's eye powers - like Danzou before him.



Sure hope so. Sasuke should receive treatment as good as what Naruto got in this arc.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Danzou was different, as you said he had plans, just that. Naruto didnt even knew how he looked like, fuck did they even interacted once in the manga? (not anime)
> 
> Kabuto has a promissed fight with Naruto done to Naruto's face this isnt even the type of foreshadowed fights that are done incomplete but foreshadows a next encounter (Gai vs Kisame, I could be wrong in this one though) this was an outright promissed fight as in "We are going to fight properly" Naruto also wanted to fight Kabuto to put him in prison.
> 
> ...



But whats the point in fighting Naruto if he cant defeat Sasuke?

Besides the thing is that the Naruto/Kabuto bond in part 2 is basically non-existant. Kabuto only had one conversation with Naruto that could be qualified as bond-like. Naruto does not think about Kabuto at all and has no flashbacks about their friendship from part 1. He didn't even mentioned Kabuto's name in this whole war. Its like Kabuto does not matter to him at all. When they last met Naruto had neither sympathy nor hatred for him. He just said that Kabuto is a criminal that needs to go to prison. That is a rather weak bond IMO.

Kabuto also hardly mentioned that he wants to fight Naruto again in neither flashbacks or conversation with anyone.

Furthermore, Kabuto said that he will first deal with Sasuke so in order to proceed to his second target he needs to settle matters with his target nr 1...Sasuke.

Of course unlike some extreme Kabuto haters I do not believe 100% that Kabuto will definitely die now and here. I just see his situation as rather grim not unlike what seems also possible for Tobi.

Villains have a rather low survival record against Naruto and Sasuke.

And we actually know Kabuto's plans. Learning the truth behind ninjutsu which was something his mentor was unable to accomplish.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 13, 2012)

for those who missed it, just want to repost the spoiler i got 

Chapter 578 - The trade, Naruto the hero

*Scene switches to the cave with Kabuto, and the brothers*

Itachi "Kabuto assuming you're not lying how about we make a trade"

Kabuto "!!!"

Sasuke "Ni-san"?

*Itachi summons susano, and opens yata's mirror*

*An image of a sleeping orochimaru is shown with drool hanging from his bottom lip*

"Sasuke "that's........"

Kabuto "Orochimaru SAMA"

*Ass snake hisses*

Itachi "In exchange for this pathetic excuse of a shinobi, i want you to end all edo tensai, and show me the technique"

*Kabuto smiles*

Sasuke "Ni-san you"

*Scene switches back to Naruto and Tobi*

Gai "Kakashi, your chakra level you're almost at your limit"

Kakashi "Stop wasting words you're not in great shape either"

Naruto "Sensai, and bushy brows, please retreat i will handle the rest"

*Naruto makes 2 Sage Mode clones and they carry guy and kakashi away from the fight*

Tobi "Don't think i will let you espace"

*Tobi does his dimensional transport only to be stopped by naruto's rasengen*

Tobi "GWAAHA, but how is he able to react to this technique"

Naruto "You have pissed me off for the last time, let's end this" "Bee please take care of the rest of the tailed beast"

Bee "I got you bro/ after i take care off these beast/ they will hit the floor"

*Bee launches a tailed beast bomb at the remaining beast that knocks them back 100 Meters*

*Tobi and Naruto are all alone now*

Tobi "Show me young uzamaki, the power of your will of fire"

*Tobi makes 21 hand seals and launches a golem of fire at naruto*

*Naruto closes his eyes and enters sage mode smashing the golem in pieces*

Tobi "Your strength surpasses Tsunade, what about your speed"

*Tobi turns into Asura path and shoots 100,000 Guided missles at naruto*

*Naruto moves away instantly, and destroys the missles with a rasengen that looks like vegetto's finger team technique in DBZ*

*Naruto shunshins towards tobi, and they exchange 500+ kicks and punches in an instant*

Naruto "This guy is good"

Tobi "I'm just getting warmed up"

*Tobi kicks naruto in the stomach and flies in the air and points his finger up*
*A large ball of energy forms in the sky*

Tobi "This was the jutsu, i used to anniliate your clan"

*A 45,000 foot suiton, lightning, fire based meteor heads towards naruto*

Tobi "what will you do child, if you take it head on it will kill you, if you dodge it, this entire planet will be destroyed"

Naruto "No choice, Naruto powers up to bijuu mode, with sage mode eyes" 

*Inside naruto*

Naruto "Kurama, please lend me your remaining chakra, if you don't we're all going to die"

Kurama "Bastard i'm at my limit but will give you my remaining life force and we will become one"

Naruto "Arigato, Kurama kun" in the end it seems like you weren't such a stupid fox after all"

*Naruto's apperance changes, he had 9 tails sprouting out his back side, sage mode eyes, enahnced muscles, ligtning cloak and is covered in 9 tails chakra shroud*

*Naruto has the ability to fly and challenges the meteor head on*

"Next time, naruto's decision, Kabuto's decision, Itachi's Dogma"


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 13, 2012)

I look at this this way: The hour of truth is coming. 

We can debate until we're blue in the face, but the way this is set-up, it's not going to be pretty for one side. The only one that I can say is absolutely safe in all of this is Sasuke. 

Itachi and Kabuto fans should be nervous, because Kishimoto could troll either one of them hard. 

Hell, maybe even both. 

See you guys at the appointed hour!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

some people seem to not know kishi at all, references people, references.

kabuto was condemned to death in the moment that he touched the rikudou plot, and wants to get one of the heirs.

kabuto is what we would call, an outsider. The plot of rikudou involves the heirs, not people wanting to steal the heirs powers.

he is just another snake wanting to fly.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 13, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> for those who missed it, just want to repost the spoiler i got
> 
> Chapter 578 - The trade, Naruto the hero
> 
> ...



this better not be real


----------



## Marsala (Mar 13, 2012)

Itachi won't get trolled. Especially not by Kabuto. The worst that can happen to him is that Sasuke steals his spotlight completely and winds up being the one to genjutsu Kabuto.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 13, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Itachi won't get trolled. Especially not by Kabuto. The worst that can happen to him is that Sasuke steals his spotlight completely and winds up being the one to genjutsu Kabuto.



I feel the same way, BUT...

...I'm not 100% about that.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The point is......... we dont know his plans.



You mean, we don't know how he is going to go about it?

Anything involving Rikudou, we can uncover vai Tobi, or Madara if he's truly revived later on. The plot doesn't really need Kabuto for that.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I feel the same way, BUT...
> 
> ...I'm not 100% about that.



Maybe Kabuto will summon some really broken edos to fight Itachi while he battles Sasuke personally...until he decides to use Madara against Sasuke.

Then we have the 3 greatest Uchihas in the same room


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Here are some of the few reasons that kabuto is bounded to fail against at least Sasuke:

1 - He fucked up big time with the edo tensei thing;

2 - He is linked to the image of a snake, while sasuke is linked to the image of a hawk, who knows the way that kishi writes, will understand what i am talking about.

3 - His two uchiha opponents have Susanoo, while Orochimaru's image is 100% associated to Yamata no Orochi.

We dont need to go too far to see that he is going down.

He MIGHT go out with a bang, the only thing that we can have certain is: He wont succeed, he wont discover the truth about ninjutsu and he wont capture sasuke, the max that he will do here is manage to escape.

Fuck i wouldnt be surprised if Orochimaru took him over this chapter , only to finally die once and for all.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Kabuto will summon some really broken edos to fight Itachi while he battles Sasuke personally...until he decides to use Madara against Sasuke.
> 
> Then we have the 3 greatest Uchihas in the same room



The three greatest Uchiha? I don't see Shisui.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

A pissed off crow is a thousand times more intimidating than a pissed off hawk 

The snakes gonna fail. again.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 13, 2012)

Hopefully the Uchiha clan gets Edo'd. Would love to see Sasuke help killing his parents this time. Imagine the mindfuck! 



Marsala said:


> Itachi won't get trolled. Especially not by Kabuto. The worst that can happen to him is that Sasuke steals his spotlight completely and winds up being the one to genjutsu Kabuto.


Indeed. Seriously, the guy as portrayed in my avatar getting trolled? Hard to believe, but I suppose there is a small chance of that happening. We'll see where tomorrow brings us.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 13, 2012)

Kabuto wins points because he was a nobody that no one really thought much about but who rose himself to potential final(s) villain. His presence can be traced across the manga quite many times actually, plus he's pretty much Orochimaru v2.0 (who was the manga's first serious villain) and he's the byproduct of Naruto's TnJ in some way.

On the other hand he looses because as others have said, he has no credibility due to never accomplish anything, he relies too much on being Orochimaru v2.0 and obsesses over Uchihas. If these three issues are resolved, especially the second and third, Kabuto can step it up.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Hopefully the Uchiha clan gets Edo'd. Would love to see Sasuke help killing his parents this time. Imagine the mindfuck!



Sniffers, I'm surprised Kabuto hadn't summoned any Uchiha other than Itachi and Madara. There had to be some note worthy shinobi of the Uchiha clan between Madara's time and now.

Other than Shisui, of course.

It was probably an author's decision. We really don't need to see anymore Uchiha battles. Odd, but acceptable.

Fuck! What about the Senju?


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

hasn't kabuto already fought naruto? since edo tensei is his power, and since naruto has been defeating strong edos and even fought madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

i need to read more about crows and snakes


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> hasn't kabuto already fought naruto? since edo tensei is his power, and since naruto has been defeating strong edos and even fought madara.



No, it's not the same.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 13, 2012)

Prediction: Itachi will kill Manda v2.0 this chapter.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> And we actually know Kabuto's plans. Learning the truth behind ninjutsu which was something his mentor was unable to accomplish.



His plan he said is "unlock the mind of RS" which could be the same as "disocover the truth behind ninjutsu", but what does that means? No one knows.

It is like Tobi saying "Mooneye plan" without explaining it and saying "We know Tobi's plan is the Mooneye plan", fine what is it?

The same is for Kabuto, we know the label of his plan but we dont know what it means.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> His plan he said is "unlock the mind of RS" which could be the same as "disocover the truth behind ninjutsu", but what does that means? No one knows.
> 
> It is like Tobi saying "Mooneye plan" without explaining it and saying "We know Tobi's plan is the Mooneye plan", fine what is it?
> 
> The same is for Kabuto, we know the label of his plan but we dont know what it means.



Why do we need Kabuto specifically to unveil exactly what the Sennins' secrets would entail? Tobi and/or Madara are both acceptable outlets to explain anything and everything concerning the Sage of the Six Paths.

That isn't reason enough for him to survive.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Prediction: Itachi will kill Manda v2.0 this chapter.



Totsuka is also a snake slayer


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 13, 2012)

whoaw 300+ posts already? are the spoilers out?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why do we need Kabuto to figure out what that means? Tobi and/or Madara are both acceptable outlets to explain anything and everything concerning the Sage of the Six Paths.
> 
> That isn't reason enough for him to survive.



There was no reason why he rose from underling to full villain either. If anything, Kabuto was always a bit of a wildcard.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha! I don't think I've seen the spoiler thread with this many viewers the day BEFORE the chapter is released.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> There was no reason why he rose from underling to full villain either. If anything, Kabuto was always a bit of a wildcard.



To make the war more interesting? To unveil Edo Madara and further the questions concerning Tobi's identity? To serve as a combative source to further Sasuke's ocular development?

All are perfectly acceptable reasons. Not to say that I like most of those reasons, but they all make sense.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> His plan he said is "unlock the mind of RS" which could be the same as "disocover the truth behind ninjutsu", but what does that means? No one knows.
> 
> It is like Tobi saying "Mooneye plan" without explaining it and saying "We know Tobi's plan is the Mooneye plan", fine what is it?
> 
> The same is for Kabuto, we know the label of his plan but we dont know what it means.



To be fair Kabuto will never accomplish his goal anyway as the one to become Rikudou's true successor will be Naruto.

Only he will become a true Rikudou. Well...maybe sans eyes. Though if Sasuke dies and pulls of an Obito...

In any case what Kabuto seeks is quite simple: power. Whatever RS secrets are Kabuto expects them to help him become the ultimate being. That was what Oro was aiming for.

It wouldn't surprise me if Kabuto was planning to obtain Rinnegan mostly to have a chance to learn all jutsus in the world.

Kabuto certainly follows Oro's path and his goal is to completely surpass his master. What better way to accomplish that than to succeed in all that his master failed at?

And Tobi's plan was already quite explained. Put everyone in a genjutsu so that Tobi becomes a god to control every living being. Only then the perfect world(according to Tobi) will be created. A world where there is only one truth and one law:Tobi's will.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

If Kabuto dies here, I don't believe there is a reason to be shocked, and truly upset. Everyone has a role to play. And the weight of those roles are largely depended upon the amont of influence they have on the main character(s).

Kabuto is important to me personally. The longer he lingers around, the longer the manga will drag on - and seeing this story end is not really a positive thing for me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Haha! I don't think I've seen the spoiler thread with this many viewers the day BEFORE the chapter is released.


yeah! it hasnt been active like that in a long while xD


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 13, 2012)

Kamui GG                                        .


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that the author is seemingly missing out on an opportunity to further develop the Senju Clan with Kabuto's Edo Tensei?

Outside of Hashirama and Tobirama, of course.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 13, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> hasn't kabuto already fought naruto? since edo tensei is his power, and since naruto has been defeating strong edos and even fought madara.



Exactly. Kabuto already abandoned his goal of defeating Sasuke to avenge Orochimaru and then fight Naruto, especially since it became out of date when Orochimaru came out of Sasuke and was sealed by Itachi instead. And Kabuto has little interest in defeating Itachi to avenge Orochimaru.

Kabuto was completely taken over by Orochimaru. Perhaps not physically, but in spirit he has become Orochimaru's successor with the same goals (and possibly even the real Orochimaru attached to his butt). Now he only wants Sasuke to learn the secrets of Rikudou-sennin, and he wants Naruto to gain leverage over Tobi (and perhaps use the Kyuubi inside him to complete a new Rikudou-sennin, who knows).


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Haha! I don't think I've seen the spoiler thread with this many viewers the day BEFORE the chapter is released.





Jeαnne said:


> yeah! it hasnt been active like that in a long while xD



it is the same thread used for 100s of chapters. all the views are accumulated over time. it's just that each week that thread is cleaned up of posts.

here, the date of OP in that thread is 12-15-_*2008*_, 08:05 AM


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that the author is seemingly missing out on an opportunity to further develop the Senju Clan with Kabuto's Edo Tensei?
> 
> Outside of Hashirama and Tobirama, of course.



The Senju were introduced only so that there would be some kind of a balance.

With Uchihas being portrayed as the strongest bad guys so Kishi decided to introduce their good counterparts.

Perhaps he believed that an evil bunch being completely uncontested by anyone would be a bad example for kids that read this manga or maybe he though that such one sided supremacy would be boring.

Rivalries are very important in this manga and so an supposedly unrivaled clan couldn't remain unrivaled forever.

Other than for that reason the Senju have no particular purpose since they were not even introduced in part 1.

The Senju clan is more than anything just a plot device.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 13, 2012)

You can glimpse it was tacked on later very well. Naruto is supposed to be Sasuke's destined rival, but he's not a Senju. The manga made more sense before that BS was introduced, because it's obvious this was twisted to fit and it doesn't come out very well. 



Klue said:


> To make the war more interesting? To unveil Edo Madara and further the questions concerning Tobi's identity? To serve as a combative source to further Sasuke's ocular development?
> 
> All are perfectly acceptable reasons. Not to say that like most of those reasons, but they all make sense.



I agree with that.

With others, I can say this or that. I may come out wrong, but there's still an plot outline that I can fall into. I can decide, I've always done it, but not with Kabuto. I can see reasons for him to die right now but I can also see him surviving it, and I can't pick a side. He's probably the only villain in Naruto I've ever been on the fence for.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> it is the same thread used for 100s of chapters. all the views are accumulated over time. it's just that each week that thread is cleaned up of posts.
> 
> here, the date of OP in that thread is 12-15-_*2008*_, 08:05 AM



No. 

I'm talking about at the bottom of the page where they show whose viewing the thread.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 13, 2012)

Tsunade dies. 

Kabuto summons anaconda and eats up Itachi :ho


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sniffers, I'm surprised Kabuto hadn't summoned any Uchiha other than Itachi and Madara. There had to be some note worthy shinobi of the Uchiha clan between Madara's time and now.
> 
> Other than Shisui, of course.
> 
> ...


Well, obviously there are enough Sharingan and Uchiha in the manga as it is, but still a chapter or two about Sasuke being forced to fight his family would allow for significant development, since these people have been a main driver for him. The author only now revealing them as Edos would make sense in that regard.

Though, I agree that the Senju clan could've been fleshed out. Seems like a missed opportunity. Unless it still happens... 

(Come to think of it even the prime Senju is being fleshed out through an Uchiha right now. )


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> it is the same thread used for 100s of chapters. all the views are accumulated over time. it's just that each week that thread is cleaned up of posts.
> 
> here, the date of OP in that thread is 12-15-_*2008*_, 08:05 AM


no we mean, the number of people online around. We know that the thread is old.

see telegrams, 231 (44 members & 187 guests), thats a shitload for this time.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Prediction: Itachi will kill Manda v2.0 this chapter.



Itachi "The Snake Slayer"


----------



## O-ushi (Mar 13, 2012)

My Prediction for 578 - Kabuto reveals himself to be an Edo Tensei! He set it up so that the person who performed Edo Tensei on Kabuto would be killed off before the jutsu could be cancelled, effectively making himself immortal!


----------



## Mdri (Mar 13, 2012)

O-ushi said:


> My Prediction for 578 - Kabuto reveals himself to be an Edo Tensei! He set it up so that the person who performed Edo Tensei on Kabuto would be killed off before the jutsu could be cancelled, effectively making himself immortal!



Wow, what are you smoking? Seems like good stuff


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

its actually pretty possible


----------



## Mdri (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its actually pretty possible


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its actually pretty possible



Then who's controlling him!?


----------



## atenzor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mysto Vermilion said:


> Wow, what are you smoking? Seems like good stuff



Sword of Totsuka says Hi


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 13, 2012)

O-ushi said:


> My Prediction for 578 - Kabuto reveals himself to be an Edo Tensei! He set it up so that the person who performed Edo Tensei on Kabuto would be killed off before the jutsu could be cancelled, effectively making himself immortal!



Then you just edo tensei whoever Kabuto got to edo tensei him. 

Kabuto should have sealed the guy instead.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, the most famous tale involving the crows and the serpent is about the crow luring somebody to kill the serpent.......


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Ok, the most famous tale involving the crows and the serpent is about the crow luring somebody to kill the serpent.......






So Itachi untangles Edo Tensei and then Sasuke gets to kill him. Perfect!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Then who's controlling him!?



perhaps he created a loophole that will allow him to be an edo tensei without being controlled .

the fact that edo tensei will live on even if he gets killed is a sign.


i would not be surprised if kabuto has been trying to edo tensei orochimaru but couldnt because his soul is inside totsuka, but he is not aware of this if its the case, he would think that its actually inside of sasuke.


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 13, 2012)

I predict Sasuke whining, Itachi rolling his eyes mentally, Kabuto kukukukuing and Madara talking about Hashirama's stunning eyes and callused hands while carelessly kicking the Kages about -_-


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> So Itachi untangles Edo Tensei and then Sasuke gets to kill him. Perfect!



crow lures somebody to kill the snake.

hawks prey on snake.

here you go 


itachi was even mobbing sasuke like crows do to hawks .


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Another crow tale is this: In Shinto, there is Kamo Taketsunimi no Mikoto, the _god_ of crows and ravens. He is a messenger to the sun goddess, Amaterasu.

One day, there was a monster that threatened to devour the sun. Taketsunimi, who was a calm and collected figure, got so angry and upset that he turned into the three-legged bird known as _Yatagarasu_. He killed the monster, saving the world from destruction.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the fact that the author is seemingly missing out on an opportunity to further develop the Senju Clan with Kabuto's Edo Tensei?
> 
> Outside of Hashirama and Tobirama, of course.



Isn't the only other Senju with a name in the DBs Toka? And she's a girl so I guess we can forget that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Another crow tale is this: In Shinto, there is Kamo Taketsunimi no Mikoto, the _god_ of crows and ravens. He is a messenger to the sun goddess, Amaterasu.
> 
> One day, there was a monster that threatened to devour the sun. Taketsunimi, who was a calm and collected figure, got so angry and upset that he turned into the three-legged bird known as _Yatagarasu_. He killed the monster, saving the world from destruction.


could be too 



btw, for who doesnt know what mobbing is:



> *They have learned that 'mobbing' (the correct term) distracts the hawk so it can't hunt and generally so badly annoys the bird that it leaves the area. With a hawk gone, the crows are safer so they're really doing a 'neighborhood watch' which includes driving the 'undesireables' out of the neighborhood.*



exacly what happened between itachi and sasuke last chapter.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2012)

578: Regaining Control

The scene opens up with Kabuto, Itachi, and Sasuke. Sasuke's eyes narrow at Kabuto who begins laughing. 

"What's so funny?"

"If you just didn't arrive, Sasuke, I'd have had to put off my plans for you until after the Wars over. Thank you for screwing Tobi over, this'll be priceless after."

"Enough," Itachi said, activating his Mangekyo Sharingan and hitting Kabuto with Tsukuyomi. Itachi then stumbled back as his mental realm was then overpowered. "What..?"

"Don't you remember, Itachi?" Kabuto asked him tauntingly. "To make myself immune to Sharingan genjutsu, I used _you_ to bring that up to par. I know all your genjutsu tricks, as well as your power and how to counter them. Even the mythical Tsukuyomi is nothing to me."

Itachi frowned angrily. "You still have all the cards..."

"ENOUGH!" Sasuke yelled, Susano'o bursting to life and he shot a Yasaka Magatama projectile at Kabuto.

"Sasuke, STOP! We need him...!" Itachi yelled as Kabuto was hit...falling into two pieces which ignited. "...damn it..."

Suddenly...both pieces exploded into smoke and from the ground, Kabuto's white snake rose with a new fuda in its mouth...pushing itself into Itachi's head. Itachi jerked, his eyes widening. 

"If your previous control was overriden by Kotoamatsukami...I'll just do a reboot. Thank you for the opening, Sasuke-kun," Kabuto said with a grin, forming a seal and wiping Itachi's personality. "Thank you for giving me back my pawn."

Scene switches to Madara and the Kages. Tsunade is still impaled and Madara thinks he's killed her. He begins taunting when a second Tsunade broke off the main one, smashing her fist into his face-right through his Susano'o and genuinely surprising him.

"Byakugo is special, Madara...when struck lethally, my body produces another one of me...that's twice as strong," Tsunade said and Madara stood back up, his jaw having been punched off and slowly regenerated.

"...I see...impressive."


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

the truth is revealed that buttsnake is the true mastermind and kabuto is just his pawn.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

This fits just perfectly:

The monster is said to be terrible and powerful - Madara.
The sun is a symbol for Ninjutsu, Amaterasu - Sasuke.
Taketsunimi is affiliated with crows and turns into Yatagarasu when upset - Itachi.

So if you apply this, it would mean that something will happen to Sasuke, causing Itachi to lose it and go berserk. He then discovers the crow mode and kills Madara, saving Sasuke


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Isn't the only other Senju with a name in the DBs Toka? And she's a girl so I guess we can forget that.



That's cold bro.


----------



## Mister (Mar 13, 2012)

This chapter, I predict Itachi will likely shown to be weaker than Sasuke again.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone like my prediction?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> This fits just perfectly:
> 
> The monster is said to be terrible and powerful - Madara.
> The sun is a symbol for Ninjutsu, Amaterasu - Sasuke.
> ...


yeah kishi might mix few tales here 

susanoo vs yamata no orochi;

hawk and snake;

crows and snake;

yatagarasu;

susanoo and amaterasu;


itachi is at the same time, the crow, the susanoo and the yatagarasu.

sasuke is the hawk and the amaterasu;

orochimaru/kabuto are yamata no orochi and the snake;

madara might be this demon 


lol kishi, so predictable.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah kishi might mix few tales here
> 
> susanoo vs yamata no orochi;
> 
> ...



If Kishi implements this, Itachi might get his crow mode


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> If Kishi implements this, Itachi might get his crow mode


i always knew that itachi had three legs .


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 13, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Anyone like my prediction?



I haven't read it. However, let me ask you a question.

Are you going to neg me the next time I make a joke?


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks again for the +rep Jaded Heart (if you get to read this). Here's the prediction again for others (sorry if it's not that decent) .



Tobitobi said:


> *Naruto Ch. 578 - Prediction - The Lost Bond*​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

btw, back to yatagarasu, this could be related to further plot development, even after kabuto is gone.


if itachi stays around, we know that tobi and madara have a plan, and that tobi seems to have a plan that involves sasuke. If tobi is just going on with madara's plan (depending he is even part of madara), so it fits perfectly too.

Itachi would discover whatever plan Tobi/Madara really has related to Sasuke and go on for some hardcore stuff.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 13, 2012)

I predict 

Madara talking about Harishma 

Tsunade dies 

more adventures with Itachi & Sasuke


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i always knew that itachi had three legs .



The third leg is in the middle.. and it's huge and manly


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The third leg is in the middle.. and it's huge and manly


exacly


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 13, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Anyone like my prediction?



The Kabuto business is actually plausible in some manners, though I'm not sure Itachi would fall for getting a fuda tag stuck in him again (or if it would make a difference). 

I don't think Tsunade will clone herself or have a super-strong double though. Sure Katsuya can split up but the pieces aren't stronger than her, and Tsunade has never implied anything about cloning...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Kabuto business is actually plausible in some manners, though I'm not sure Itachi would fall for getting a fuda tag stuck in him again (or if it would make a difference).
> 
> I don't think Tsunade will clone herself or have a super-strong double though. Sure Katsuya can split up but the pieces aren't stronger than her, and Tsunade has never implied anything about cloning...


Well it is translated as 'Strength of a Hundred' technique, and there were theories out there that Tsunade's tech might split her in half to create two Tsunades.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> exacly



And this is why Sasuke is meant to be the Uke 
Three-legged crow clearly has Seme implications 

Dat Itachi, first holding Nagato, then schooling Naruto and now casually chatting with Sasuke


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> I predict
> 
> Madara talking about Harishma
> 
> ...



With the exception of Tsunade dying that's a pretty likely good prediction.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> And this is why Sasuke is meant to be the Uke
> Three-legged crow clearly has Seme implications
> 
> Dat Itachi, first holding Nagato, then schooling Naruto and now casually chatting with Sasuke




you know what would be cool?

if by any chance itachi really needs to vanish, i hope that he will leave a crow to watch over sasuke, so when something really bad related to madara's and tobi's plan happen to sasuke(we can totally see this coming to sasuke because of tobi's behavior towards him), itachi will return one last time to protect him <3


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> With the exception of Tsunade dying that's a pretty likely good prediction.


she used her top forbidden jutsu & she got stabbed with HUGE ass sword 

that think ripped through her stomach & spine & that facial expression she has.. that's that surprised look that most characters get when there in sever pain and about to die.. oro had that EXACT same look when itachi stabbed him


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you know what would be cool?
> 
> if by any chance itachi really needs to vanish, i hope that he will leave a crow to watch over sasuke, so when something really bad related to madara's and tobi's plan happen to sasuke, itachi will return one last time to protect him <3



Yeah, but maybe he won't vanish.. because the will of Koto Amatsukami is to live and protect 
That, and Kishi loves ItaSasu too much.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, but maybe he won't vanish.. because the will of Koto Amatsukami is to live and protect
> That, and Kishi loves ItaSasu too much.


i really hope you are right, i want itachi to stay around


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

A ton of people are predicting Tsunade and Onoki's death, but I honestly don't see any of the Kages falling in this fight. Someone is going to force Kabuto to end the Edo Tensei, saving the Kages' lives.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i really hope you are right, i want itachi to stay around



That would make our little Sasuke-hime happy as well 

Kishi already depicted him as the Totoyama-hime, the girl Susanoo had to save


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

at this rate, i just want kabuto to summon madara, the kage fight is a waste of time if madara is not going all out.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> at this rate, i just want kabuto to summon madara, the kage fight is a waste of time if madara is not going all out.



The Kages are a joke. A bad joke. How many chapters do we have to wait till the obvious is stated: The Kages can't beat Madara 

Madara needs to fight his own blood.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why do we need Kabuto specifically to unveil exactly what the Sennins' secrets would entail? Tobi and/or Madara are both acceptable outlets to explain anything and everything concerning the Sage of the Six Paths.
> 
> That isn't reason enough for him to survive.



Secrets of RS was an ambigous trasnlation. The raw said "unlock the mind of RS"

Also he has a promissed fight with Naruto, he isnt losing with Naruto seeing him again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> That would make our little Sasuke-hime happy as well
> 
> Kishi already depicted him as the Totoyama-hime, the girl Susanoo had to save





a good path to follow would be, right after this fight, edo madara is freed and he figures out that sasuke is related to his and tobi's plan, so sasuke will get "captured" by madara, then itachi goes for sasuke's rescue


----------



## AMtrack (Mar 13, 2012)

All I know is that there are two uchihas and one kabuto.  That must mean Kabuto is really fuckin strong.  Jus sayin, he = tobi in terms of threat level.  I find it hilarious that ppl think Kabuto's only move is ET.  Jokes.

That's like me saying Tobi's only move is warping things.  Or turning himself intangible.  Wut thats not true?  How do you know?  Because he's Uchiha so he has a lot of powers he's hiding?  Why can't Kabuto be hiding powers?  Because he's Kabuto?

I see..should have expected this logic.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> she used her top forbidden jutsu & she got stabbed with HUGE ass sword



Unless I'm misunderstanding how long the technique lasts shouldn't it be able to heal her?   



> that think ripped through her stomach & spine & that facial expression she has.. that's that surprised look that most characters get when there in sever pain and about to die.. oro had that EXACT same look when itachi stabbed him



I wouldn't put much stock in such expressions especially when it comes to prominent good characters.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> a good path to follow would be, right after this fight, edo madara is freed and he figures out that sasuke is related to his and tobi's plan, so sasuke will get "captured" by madara, then itachi goes for sasuke's rescue



The Princess being held in captivity by the dragon 
Her hero then rescues her and slays the dragon 

He might tag along with Naruto


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The Kages are a joke. A bad joke. How many chapters do we have to wait till the obvious is stated: The Kages can't beat Madara
> 
> Madara needs to fight his own blood.


so true.

if madara was going all out, at least we would be able to see his stuff, but the way it is, its just some play time, waste of painel, we got it, we knew that madara could obliterate them from the moment that he summoned the meteors 



Yachiru said:


> The Princess being held in captivity by the dragon
> Her hero then rescues her and slays the dragon
> 
> He might tag along with Naruto



beautiful


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Secrets of RS was an ambigous trasnlation. The raw said "unlock the mind of RS"



Information which could still come from Madara or Tobi, and the reader would have no problem accepting it.



Orochibuto said:


> Also he has a promissed fight with Naruto, he isnt losing with Naruto seeing him again.



What does this promised battle do for Naruto's character? Why must it absolutely happen? Because he said he wants to fight him?

Regardless, he said he would fight Naruto after avenging Orochimaru. Doubt he'll pull that one off.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The Kages are a joke. A bad joke. How many chapters do we have to wait till the obvious is stated: The Kages can't beat Madara
> 
> Madara needs to fight his own blood.



yea, I have waited long enough for the kages to do something yet they still have no hope of beating madara. Let madara fight ninjas who are worthy.

Madara does not deserve this child's play, itachi and sasuke should get to have some fun too. I expect next chapter to be lots of happiness, smiles and rainbows for itachi and sasuke


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

hey yachiru, do you know if this demon that attacks amaterasu has a name?

would it be something related to mikaboshi?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding how long the technique lasts shouldn't it be able to heal her?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put much stock in such expressions especially when it comes to prominent good characters.


It should be able to heal her.. but to what extent? that is a huge hole inside of her. also when you see the other panels she doesnt seems to be healing.. i mean shes just sitting on it all death like


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> beautiful



Princess Sasuke.. how fitting 

Oh, have you noticed that Sasuke was acting like a typical wife in the chapter before? "I want answers! ", "Don't run! Are you listening?"
Yep, Sasuke defo acts like a spoiled wife in Itachi's presence.. 

Kushina even asked if Mikoto got a girl 

Sasuke even looks like a girl 

And to your question: according to the Kojiki, this beast had no name ._.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> It should be able to heal her.. but to what extent? that is a huge hole inside of her. also when you see the other panels she doesnt seems to be healing.. i mean shes just sitting on it all death like



No idea but at the very least it should be able to heal her enough to prevent her from dying, she will probably won't be fighting at all after this I suppose.  And she might not be healing because that piece of sword(?) is still inside her and might thus be preventing any healing, the moment it's removed I suspect that she'll begin to heal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Princess Sasuke.. how fitting
> 
> Oh, have you noticed that Sasuke was acting like a typical wife in the chapter before? "I want answers! ", "Don't run! Are you listening?"
> Yep, Sasuke defo acts like a spoiled wife in Itachi's presence..
> ...


LOL


btw, sasuke was supposed to be a girl.


Every parallel related to sasuke, makes him a female.

He is exacly like amaterasu, he is also the phoenix to naruto's dragon , the "empress" 


strange that it didnt have a name...but well, mikaboshi is the darkness, he is the hades of shinto, only the darkness would want to make the sun disappear...


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

kabuto summons hashirama v2.

yes, it is a copy of hashirama with bigger wood that can stretch further distances and lasts a lot longer.

Madara will summon himself to kabuto since he can feel hashirama's strong wood energy and his own wood grows stronger at the sight of him.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> btw, sasuke was supposed to be a girl.
> ...



But come on, Sasuke captured by Madara? Peach gets taken, Zelda gets taken, Orihime gets taken.. Everyone who is linked to the PRINCESS attribute gets kidnapped by a vile jackass.

The "Princess Sasuke" thing really fits here :rofl

I guess this is why people call Itachi The King


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> But come on, Sasuke captured by Madara? Peach gets taken, Zelda gets taken, Orihime gets taken.. Everyone who is linked to the PRINCESS attribute gets kidnapped by a vile jackass.
> 
> The "Princess Sasuke" thing really fits here :rofl
> 
> I guess this is why people call Itachi The King


......


we are so silly, this is fanart worthy.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke DP Kabuto.
Tsunade's jutsu activates, she survives.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> ......
> 
> we are so silly, this is fanart worthy.



Technically, Sasuke was already "kidnapped" by Tobi 

Poor Itachi, going through worse shit than Mario


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Itachi and Sasuke DP Kabuto.
> Tsunade's jutsu activates, she survives.



DP Kabuto? Worst mental image ever.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Technically, Sasuke was already "kidnapped" by Tobi
> 
> Poor Itachi, going through worse shit than Mario


yeah, in itachi's version he gets a whiny princess running after him, its way worse


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> she used her top forbidden jutsu & she got stabbed with HUGE ass sword
> 
> that think ripped through her stomach & spine & that facial expression she has.. that's that surprised look that most characters get when there in sever pain and about to die.. oro had that EXACT same look when itachi stabbed him


...Tsunade has a regeneration technique. Just like Orochimaru does. A simple stab won't put her down.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 13, 2012)

Where are the damn spoilers?


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Where are the damn spoilers?



We probably won't be getting them until at least three more hours.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 13, 2012)

did tsunades regeneration tech last chapter increase her strength?

i ask this because madara didnt reply to her strength when she kicked him when she appeared out of thin air.

But mentions when she punches his susanno several chapters later.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 13, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> did tsunades regeneration tech last chapter increase her strength?
> 
> i ask this because madara didnt reply to her strength when she kicked him when she appeared out of thin air.
> 
> But mentions when she punches his susanno several chapters later.



That's the impression I got. When she kicked him before he wasn't remotely affected by it.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, in itachi's version he gets a whiny princess running after him, its way worse



I should make a chapter edit out of this 

On other news, this explains why Sasuke killed Deidara and Orochimaru. Because they were interested in Itachi. And since Sasuke is such a yandere princess, he won't allow ANYONE to come near Itachi.
Like a psycho wife.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's the impression I got. When she kicked him before he wasn't remotely affected by it.



Well Tsunade might not be using her full strength.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Forgot about Tsunade's new jutsu. Let an explanation be the first thing that comes from this chapter. Better be something on par with Konan's Paper Angel Technique.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 13, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well Tsunade might not be using her full strength.



And why wouldn't she be, exactly?


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> And why wouldn't she be, exactly?



Because she just teleported and start using her healing jutsu on her little wounds.

Madara would've said that her strength increased some how.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well Tsunade might not be using her full strength.



She's fighting for her life and the lives of her comrades, not to mention this being a majorly important battle for the war,  she definitely is.


----------



## Hero (Mar 13, 2012)

I predict Tsunade surviving.  Kabuto will be off paneled

That's about it. I really hope Kishi doesn't waste my damn time with Kabuto and Uchiha filler. If Tsunade is finally fighting after who knows how many chapters, I feel like she should be his main priority


----------



## Bringer (Mar 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's the impression I got. When she kicked him before he wasn't remotely affected by it.



Maybe because she was damaged and cut up and damaged by the teleportation Jutsu


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

Hero said:


> I predict Tsunade surviving.  Kabuto will be off paneled
> 
> That's about it. I really hope Kishi doesn't waste my damn time with *Kabuto and Uchiha filler*. If Tsunade is finally fighting after who knows how many chapters, I feel like she should be his main priority



The fights been a long time comin'.  Probably one of the most important battles of the war arc, Itachi trying to end edo tensei, called 'the decisive battle' in the cliff hanger and you call it 'filler'?. Lol.
Tsunade most likely will survive that strike, She activated a new jutsu which seemingly did a whole lot of 'nothing' and will likely come in to play this chapter. Kabuto and Itachi/Sasuke will likely be in it,  Naruto/Tobi is likely put on hold since we had a lot of it following Kages vs. Madara, which was on hold before that, and (Tobi's battle) be resumed once edo tensei is cancelled.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Technically, Sasuke was already "kidnapped" by Tobi
> 
> Poor Itachi, going through worse shit than Mario



Mario handle his business


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> Mario handle his business



Itachi handles it too, only.. Sasuke is being too naggy even for Itachi's liking


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> DP Kabuto? Worst mental image ever.



Specially because Kabuto is a guy, so he doesn't have two holes.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Specially because Kabuto is a guy, so he doesn't have two holes.



Erm.. you forgot his mouth


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I really hope you mean "+" and not "x" there. Because otherwise that's just a disturbing chapter.



  Oh lawdy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Erm.. you forgot his mouth



The mouth's for BJs. DP specifically means fucking. 

Sex Ed.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> Mario handle his business





Luiz said:


> Specially because Kabuto is a guy, so he doesn't have two holes.





Yachiru said:


> Erm.. you forgot his mouth





Yachiru said:


> I should make a chapter edit out of this
> 
> On other news, this explains why Sasuke killed Deidara and Orochimaru. Because they were interested in Itachi. And since Sasuke is such a yandere princess, he won't allow ANYONE to come near Itachi.
> Like a psycho wife.



Ever since I was young, i've been told not to wander into the far depths of the konoha telegrams spoiler thread. Now I see why...my life will never be the same


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 13, 2012)

You just got telegram'd


----------



## Hero (Mar 13, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> The fights been a long time comin'.  Probably one of the most important battles of the war arc, Itachi trying to end edo tensei, called 'the decisive battle' in the cliff hanger and you call it 'filler'?. Lol.
> Tsunade most likely will survive that strike, She activated a new jutsu which seemingly did a whole lot of 'nothing' and will likely come in to play this chapter. Kabuto and Itachi/Sasuke will likely be in it,  Naruto/Tobi is likely put on hold since we had a lot of it following Kages vs. Madara, which was on hold before that, and (Tobi's battle) be resumed once edo tensei is cancelled.



Well not exactly filler  but it's just not good timing. Good in a way that they can potentially save the Kages

Tsunade is supposed to share her spotlight with Itachi?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

in about 4 hours, cant wait 

In buto we trust.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> in about 4 hours, cant wait
> 
> In buto we trust.



He spends all this time sitting down, what's he gonna do after being so majorly butthurt ? 

But really,
His performance without the edo's on turtle island was.. mediocre at best.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> It'll work.



this exactly, what do you think buttsnake is there for? genjutsu counter? haahahaa, no


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> He spends all this time sitting down, what's he gonna do after being so majorly butthurt ?
> 
> But really,
> His performance without the edo's on turtle island was.. mediocre at best.



So what if he use his edos? Its his jutsu and his power. I guess we should bash Itachi and Sasuke if they use their jutsus to fight 

As I said in buto we trust 

Its hillarious how Kabuto so far hasnt even bothered to even stand up


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> in about 4 hours, cant wait
> 
> In buto we trust.



the official preview seemed like the type of thing you would like.

"itachi and sasuke's joint struggle" that could mean kabuto is actually worthy...or the lube from kabuto's wall sock is hard to open even for both uchiha bros


----------



## nadinkrah (Mar 13, 2012)

can't wait to wake up tomorrow to find out Itachi solod


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

nadinkrah said:


> can't wait to wake up tomorrow to find out Itachi got solod



Neither do I


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Itachi will definitively solo


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the category of getting soloed


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Specially because Kabuto is a guy, so he doesn't have two holes.


One in each eye socket.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So what if he use his edos? Its his jutsu and his power. I guess we should bash Itachi and Sasuke if they use their jutsus to fight
> 
> As I said in buto we trust
> 
> Its hillarious how Kabuto so far hasnt even bothered to even stand up



I never said it wasn't part of his power, i was just commenting on his performance without them.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi will definitively solo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



in other words, he is so good that he solos getting soloed because getting soloed has no chance of soloing him before he solos everyone he wants to solo?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

He isn't getting solo'd.  Lol.
His time is up, Itachi = Golden boy.  He said he'd end edo tensei and that he was perfect for it,  Madara's got to die somehow and something has to save the kages and bring this part of the war to the end.
*Prepare your anus. *


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 13, 2012)

the itachi that met kabuto is just 1 of the 20 crows itachi summoned that transformed into him.

The real itachi has better things to do.

How does everyone feel about kabuto getting soloed by 1 crow? it's canon. that's what the summoning jutsu was for.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 13, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Because she just teleported and start using her healing jutsu on her little wounds.
> 
> Madara would've said that her strength increased some how.


Ah so you were referring to that instance.

Your tense consistency implied otherwise. My apologies.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> I never said it wasn't part of his power, i was just commenting on his performance without them.



How about we comment on Itachi's performance without Susanoo ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I should make a chapter edit out of this
> 
> On other news, this explains why Sasuke killed Deidara and Orochimaru. Because they were interested in Itachi. And since Sasuke is such a yandere princess, he won't allow ANYONE to come near Itachi.
> Like a psycho wife.





sasuke is the biggest yandere in shonnen history.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> How about we comment on Itachi's performance without Susanoo ?



His performace without Susano'o?
He defeated Orochimaru.
He blinded Nagato's summons.
Fought evenly with Bee and RM Naruto.

Kabuto got gamed by Yamato's crew before making an escape with him.  His plan was to originally capture Naruto, lol.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

@nadinkrah
@orochibuto
lol count me in for the celebration


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 13, 2012)

i remembered someone saying itachi would get soloed by naruto/bee

but instead he slayed a self proclaimed god.

oh itachi... crazy character he is...


----------



## The Big G (Mar 13, 2012)

Am i the only one that wants it to go back to Naruto vs Tobi and see what Naruto learned from the other Jin?


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Am i the only one that wants it to go back to Naruto vs Tobi and see what Naruto learned from the other Jin?



You aren't the only one, it's the most interesting match so far.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Am i the only one that wants it to go back to Naruto vs Tobi and see what Naruto learned from the other Jin?



I wouldnt mind seeing that at all. I am so hyped to see that.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Am i the only one that wants it to go back to Naruto vs Tobi and see what Naruto learned from the other Jin?



Yes, yes you are.


----------



## God Hand (Mar 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Am i the only one that wants it to go back to Naruto vs Tobi and see what Naruto learned from the other Jin?



I don't care which fight it is, I just want to have a fucking fight last for 4+ chapters, *without* jumping to some other fight or event while its going on.  This war arc has seriously been annoying me.........


----------



## The Big G (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing that at all. I am so hyped to see that.



Earlier today I reread the entire Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai vs Tobi & the Edo Jin and boy will it be awesome when it gets animated.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Earlier today I reread the entire Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai vs Tobi & the Edo Jin and boy will it be awesome when it gets animated.



Toon BM Naruto will > Toon Deva and KN6


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

The migraine and tireness of the exam weeks has me boling and about to throw up, but I wont go to sleep until I read the fucking spoilers.


----------



## God Hand (Mar 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Earlier today I reread the entire Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai vs Tobi & the Edo Jin and boy will it be awesome when it gets animated.



Hopefully they will extend the fight a little bit, and add some extra action...if not it will be way too short.


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 13, 2012)

Won't be able to post the spoilers, but I'm just gonna let everybody know that Ei seals Madara with the Raging Thunder Bull seal after he beats him with a rock

:sanji


----------



## nadinkrah (Mar 13, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> @nadinkrah
> @orochibuto
> lol count me in for the celebration



sorry but I actually meant " Can't wait to wake up tomorrow to find out Itachi solod." bad typo lol


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 13, 2012)

simple spoiler

Chapter 578 - The trade, Naruto the hero

*Scene switches to the cave with Kabuto, and the brothers*

Itachi "Kabuto assuming you're not lying how about we make a trade"

Kabuto "!!!"

Sasuke "Ni-san"?

*Itachi summons susano, and opens yata's mirror*

*An image of a sleeping orochimaru is shown with drool hanging from his bottom lip*

"Sasuke "that's........"

Kabuto "Orochimaru SAMA"

*Ass snake hisses*

Itachi "In exchange for this pathetic excuse of a shinobi, i want you to end all edo tensai, and show me the technique"

*Kabuto smiles*

Sasuke "Ni-san you"

*Scene switches back to Naruto and Tobi*

Gai "Kakashi, your chakra level you're almost at your limit"

Kakashi "Stop wasting words you're not in great shape either"

Naruto "Sensai, and bushy brows, please retreat i will handle the rest"

*Naruto makes 2 Sage Mode clones and they carry guy and kakashi away from the fight*

Tobi "Don't think i will let you espace"

*Tobi does his dimensional transport only to be stopped by naruto's rasengen*

Tobi "GWAAHA, but how is he able to react to this technique"

Naruto "You have pissed me off for the last time, let's end this" "Bee please take care of the rest of the tailed beast"

Bee "I got you bro/ after i take care off these beast/ they will hit the floor"

*Bee launches a tailed beast bomb at the remaining beast that knocks them back 100 Meters*

*Tobi and Naruto are all alone now*

Tobi "Show me young uzamaki, the power of your will of fire"

*Tobi makes 21 hand seals and launches a golem of fire at naruto*

*Naruto closes his eyes and enters sage mode smashing the golem in pieces*

Tobi "Your strength surpasses Tsunade, what about your speed"

*Tobi turns into Asura path and shoots 100,000 Guided missles at naruto*

*Naruto moves away instantly, and destroys the missles with a rasengen that looks like vegetto's finger team technique in DBZ*

*Naruto shunshins towards tobi, and they exchange 500+ kicks and punches in an instant*

Naruto "This guy is good"

Tobi "I'm just getting warmed up"

*Tobi kicks naruto in the stomach and flies in the air and points his finger up*
*A large ball of energy forms in the sky*

Tobi "This was the jutsu, i used to anniliate your clan"

*A 45,000 foot suiton, lightning, fire based meteor heads towards naruto*

Tobi "what will you do child, if you take it head on it will kill you, if you dodge it, this entire planet will be destroyed"

Naruto "No choice, Naruto powers up to bijuu mode, with sage mode eyes"

*Inside naruto*

Naruto "Kurama, please lend me your remaining chakra, if you don't we're all going to die"

Kurama "Bastard i'm at my limit but will give you my remaining life force and we will become one"

Naruto "Arigato, Kurama kun" in the end it seems like you weren't such a stupid fox after all"

*Naruto's apperance changes, he had 9 tails sprouting out his back side, sage mode eyes, enahnced muscles, ligtning cloak and is covered in 9 tails chakra shroud*

*Naruto has the ability to fly and challenges the meteor head on*

"Next time, naruto's decision, Kabuto's decision, Itachi's Dogma"


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

nadinkrah said:


> sorry but I actually meant " Can't wait to wake up tomorrow to find out Itachi solod." bad typo lol



stop lying to your self...


----------



## auem (Mar 13, 2012)

i want edo fugaku...now is the right time..


----------



## nadinkrah (Mar 13, 2012)

I like how that started all normal and it went to DBZ mode lmao. 500 kicks instant my ass. lol @ tobi using 21 seals


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 13, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> His performace without Susano'o?
> He defeated Orochimaru.
> *He blinded Nagato's summons.
> Fought evenly with Bee and RM Naruto.*
> ...



Context is so important when making such statements.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 13, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> simple spoiler
> 
> Chapter 578 - The trade, Naruto the hero
> 
> ...





You posted this three times 

The first time was yesterday when spoilers should be impossible to get because it would be way to early 

Those spoilers dont even look professional 

And you just want attention when we all know those spoilers are fake and gay and you made them 

So give up kid we know there fake


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Kabuto this week:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVl_sjUrNQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto this week:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVl_sjUrNQE[/YOUTUBE]



Heh, does this mean that he'll be brought down by Madara?


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

If Kabuto doesn't gain the Rinnegan soon, then he shall become fodder. The Rinnegan is his only key to epicness.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, does this mean that he'll be brought down by Madara?



Lol Madara is currently part of Kabuto's power, how will he do that?


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Lol Madara is currently part of Kabuto's power, how will he do that?



He'll break free of Kabuto's control and then kill Kabuto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Kabuto doesn't gain the Rinnegan soon, then he shall become fodder. The Rinnegan is his only key to epicness.



In a way he already has, through his edo tensei Madara he can access Rinnegan's abilities and aim them to the enemy.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 13, 2012)

So hopefully tomorrow I will see this:
1- Itachi TNJ Kabuto.
2- Sasuke notice Itachi TNJ is over 9,000.
3- HQ says there has not been a TNJ like that since Naruto made nagato kill himself based on a book. Shikamaru dad say" ITACHI"
4- Sasuke instead of crying now wants revenge on Naruto because he thinks Naruto tought Itachi TNJ. 
5- Itachi desapearing says:
Foolish little brother, I was the one that gave Naruto TNJ in part one so the series and Naruto could at least last a little bit  
6- Sasuke commits senkupo
THE END


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Lol Madara is currently part of Kabuto's power, how will he do that?



Kabuto serves Madara.



			
				Kabuto said:
			
		

> Would you like to go capture the real one (Naruto)?





			
				Madara said:
			
		

> No, I much rather try this jutsu.





			
				Kabuto said:
			
		

> Please....?





			
				Madara said:
			
		

> NO, BITCH!!!


----------



## Bringer (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto. I agree that Madara is apart of Kabuto power. But that makes Kabuto a lame villain. Hiding behind a corpse that is way more powerful then you that you made is pretty lame for a villain.

I will think of it as chess though. Kabuto is the king. The most valuable and weakest player while Madara is the knight. More powerful then the king but does what ever he says.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> In a way he already has, through his edo tensei Madara he can access Rinnegan's abilities and aim them to the enemy.



Nope, doesn't count.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto serves Madara.



He could have taken over Madara and force him, but he prefers not to as he has demonstrated. Do not misunderstand Madara is not free from Kabuto, in fact Kabuto could end Madara easily by ending edo tensei.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He could have taken over Madara and force him, but he prefers not to as he has demonstrated. Do not misunderstand Madara is not free from Kabuto, in fact Kabuto could end Madara easily by ending edo tensei.



Kabuto doesn't have the balls to boss Madara around - force him to take the Kyuubi and Hachibi.

He wants to go after them, so what's stopping him?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Orochibuto. I agree that Madara is apart of Kabuto power. But that makes Kabuto a lame villain. Hiding behind a corpse that is way more powerful then you that you made is pretty lame for a villain.
> 
> I will think of it as chess though. Kabuto is the king. The most valuable and weakest player while Madara is the knight. More powerful then the king but does what ever he says.



Wouldnt Madara be the queen? You know the most powerful piece in chess?

Well in my country is called that way perhaps they call it knight there. Though I belive it will be like in the super Shogi, the king by advancing enough in the game can become emperor, emperor > any piece in chess. This will happen when Kabuto unlocks the mind of RS, will go from king to emperor.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 13, 2012)

The kages 

Though Madara could just leave behind 5 wood clones and then the Kages would be held off.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wouldnt Madara be the queen? You know the most powerful piece in chess?
> 
> Well in my country is called that way perhaps they call it knight there. Though I belive it will be like in the super Shogi, the king by advancing enough in the game can become emperor, emperor > any piece in chess. This will happen when Kabuto unlocks the mind of RS, will go from king to emperor.



I am well aware the queen is the strongest peace. Though I am not familiar with Madara fan boys  as they mad be offended if I call Madara a queen. 

Yes in North America the queen is called a knight :rofl


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto doesn't have the balls to boss Madara around - force him to take the Kyuubi and Hachibi.
> 
> He wants to go after them, so what's stopping him?



It doesnt demand it, it is clear Kabuto want Madara to use out of free will his abilities as edos (for now) work better for him that way. Kabuto could take over Madara but it wont unless Madara outright damage his plans, so far he is taking on the Kages which Kabuto is enjoying too so no need to rush.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> The kages
> 
> Though Madara could just leave behind 5 wood clones and then the Kages would be held off.



Sad because it's true. Too many Rinnegans, Susanoos - shared sight owns.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I am well aware the queen is the strongest peace. Though I am not familiar with Madara fan boys  as they mad be offended if I call Madara a queen.
> 
> Yes in North America the queen is called a knight :rofl



24Hours pretty did that. He nicknamed Tobi (when was thought of being Madara) Lady Madara.

Also the queen is a fitting name since Madara is the dancing queen


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope, doesn't count.



Wait clue..... so you are among the handful who deny edo tensei as part of Kabuto's power?


Oh Klue....... why YOU? So disappointed


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It doesnt demand it, it is clear Kabuto want Madara to use out of free will his abilities as edos (for now) work better for him that way. Kabuto could take over Madara but it wont unless Madara outright damage his plans, so far he is taking on the Kages which Kabuto is enjoying too so no need to rush.



He was trying to capture the Jinchuuriki before Tobi. Nagato's lost is what lead him to summon Madara in the first place.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wait clue..... so you are among the handful who deny edo tensei as part of Kabuto's power?
> 
> 
> Oh Klue....... why YOU? So disappointed



LOL, what the hell are you talking about?

Doesn't count, as in Kabuto doesn't physically wield the Rinnegan - thus will ultimately end up as a piece of meat before the animal that is one of the series' main characters.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> LOL, what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Doesn't count, as in Kabuto doesn't physically wield the Rinnegan - thus will ultimately end up as a piece of meat before the animal that is one of the series' main characters.



Oh I see, my bad then I give you back your credit 



Klue said:


> He was trying to capture the Jinchuuriki before Tobi. Nagato's lost is what lead him to summon Madara in the first place.



Sure capturing the jins before Tobi was an advance (unplanned by the way) as long as it doesnt mess with Kabuto's ultimate plan which is unknown he isnt forcing Madara. The jins was only to have a ransom so Tobi would hand Sasuke in a silver plate.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 13, 2012)

So its Wednesday, were are the spoilers? 
What could madara do now? for reals, he is against the 5 kages, they have killed him already at least couple of times if not for edo tensei would have been gg for him. 

Then he decides to play with the kages, must be good to know you dont feel pain and you wont die, because you are already dead


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sad because it's true. Too many Rinnegans, Susanoos - shared sight owns.



it looks like your sucking up to madara way to hard...
but i cant really blame you. it looks like  me and you have something in common...

*DAT MADARA*


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> So its Wednesday, were are the spoilers?
> What could madara do now? for reals, he is against the 5 kages, they have killed him already at least couple of times if not for edo tensei would have been gg for him.
> 
> Then he decides to play with the kages, must be good to know you dont feel pain and you wont die, because you are already dead



Only Onoki's Dust Release attack can count as a kill. Tsunade hit a wood clone.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 13, 2012)

Kabuto's gonna be all like:


----------



## vered (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Only Onoki's Dust Release attack can count as a kill. Tsunade hit a wood clone.



onooki attack was never a kill.it only scratched his arm. in real battle he would have been injured a bit nothing more than that.
basically they never managed to do anything against a guy who is not even trying.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Kabuto's gonna be all like:



or like this!


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> it looks like your sucking up to madara way to hard...
> but i cant really blame you. it looks like  me and you have something in common...
> 
> *DAT MADARA*



I'm supporting the Rinnegan, fuck Madara.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm supporting the Rinnegan, fuck Madara.



yes so do i........:ho


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 13, 2012)

if not for madara, rinnegan wouldnt exist in this current timeline, klue. be grateful to the uchiha


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 13, 2012)

^(rikudou sennin) the name you might want to remember!


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2012)

vered said:


> onooki attack was never a kill.it only scratched his arm. in real battle he would have been injured a bit nothing more than that.
> basically they never managed to do anything against a guy who is not even trying.



Well, there you have it. The Kages' kill count is at zero.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 13, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> ^(rikudou sennin) the name you might want to remember!





T-Bag said:


> if not for *madara*, rinnegan wouldnt *exist* in this *current* timeline, klue. be grateful to the uchiha


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 13, 2012)

I alread want to see what unlocking the mind of RS means the "unlock" sounds interesting. Has Kabuto an edo Rikudou in store and needs to unlock his mind to activate it? Or perhaps he was able to recreate its body but needs the understanding of RS to operate the body.

Or perhaps an understanding that allowed RS to connect imagination and reality thus the Creation of All Things. And what has Sasuke to do in all this?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2012)

For the sake of it I'll bet that Kabuto will indeed re-summon Madara to fight Itachi & Sasuke and when Itachi sees the real Madara, the hype and mystery about who Tobi is will increase further.

But I would really like to see what Kabuto is able to do or if he has saved for himself some special (though not as strong as Madara) Edo for himself for cases like this. I guess I still wish we could see Shisui in action in some way before the series ends.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 14, 2012)

I want moar Biju mode Naruto. *cries*

And watch Manda 2 hold down full susanoo. LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Only Onoki's Dust Release attack can count as a kill. *Tsunade hit a wood clone*.



right, right,, That clone says hi  





vered said:


> onooki attack was never a kill.it only scratched his arm. in real battle he would have been injured a bit nothing more than that.
> basically they never managed to do anything against a guy who is not even trying.



Link removed

Arm--> gone
Lungs--> gone
Heart--> most of it gone. so not functionally.
esophagus, trachea, liver, etc--> GONE. 
HOW THE FUCK YOU SAY ONLY AN ARM


----------



## Hiei312 (Mar 14, 2012)

You mean

Wood --> gone
more wood --> gone
even more wood --> gone


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> onooki attack was never a kill.it only scratched his arm. in real battle he would have been injured a bit nothing more than that.



In a real battle you kinda die from shit like that without immediate medical attention. 

But Madara probably would've absorbed it if this was a real fight.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Arm--> gone
> Lungs--> gone
> ...



looks like a scratch to me


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

Man, there's a lot of anticipation for this chapter. 

I think this chapter will setup the dynamics of the future battles; Kabuto will make his position more clear and potentially dominant, Tsunade and the Kages may actually pose a threat to Edo Madara, and Tobi will disregard Naruto's inner strength and MAYBE show why he feels so confident dealing with that level of power despite their knowledge of the Rin'negan.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> I want moar Biju mode Naruto. *cries*
> 
> And watch Manda 2 hold down full susanoo. LIKE A BOSS!



I'll support a return to Naruto if Kishi is fully prepared to rip Tobi's mask off.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'll support a return to Naruto if Kishi is fully prepared to rip Tobi's mask off.



you do know that kishi said, when tobi mask comes off, the end is near. 
Also sasuke vs naruto will be the last fight. 
Thats what kishi said.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

I wander if Kishi will switch in and out of the Uchiha broes and the kages?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

T-Bag said:


>





> if not for madara, rinnegan wouldnt exist in this current timeline, klue. be grateful to the uchiha


lol ok? i think you misunderstood my post,
i know clearly what you said there wasn't really a reason for you to point it out.
if RS didn't exist *not just current timeline* but there wouldn't be a rinnegan in the first place.
that's what i meant/was trying to get at. when i said you should take 
rikudou sennin in to consideration!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> you do know that kishi said, when tobi mask comes off, the end is near.
> Also sasuke vs naruto will be the last fight.
> *Thats what kishi said.*



No he never said they will be the last fight he said "IF Sasuke and Naruto fight it will be at the end"

at the end =/= last fight.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I alread want to see what unlocking the mind of RS means the "unlock" sounds interesting. Has Kabuto an edo Rikudou in store and needs to unlock his mind to activate it? Or perhaps he was able to recreate its body but needs the understanding of RS to operate the body.
> 
> Or perhaps an understanding that allowed RS to connect imagination and reality thus the Creation of All Things. And what has Sasuke to do in all this?


 Kabuto never said he wanted to "unlock" the Rikudo's "mind". It was a mistake Ohana made on her script. You seriously need to consult LORD takL.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> you do know that kishi said, when tobi mask comes off, the end is near.
> Also sasuke vs naruto will be the last fight.
> Thats what kishi said.



And every year is Kakashi's year. I think I'll wait to write about Naruto. Sakura will become more heroic. 

I know, I know - Kishi says a lot of things.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Kabuto never said he wanted to "unlock" the Rikudo's "mind". It was a mistake Ohana made on her script. You seriously need to consult LORD takL.



Nope, I made a thread about it and the word "mind" was clearly in the raw.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 14, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> I want moar Biju mode Naruto. *cries*
> 
> And watch Manda 2 hold down full susanoo. LIKE A BOSS!


considering that Manda 2 is bigger than the tailed beasts...


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Manda will eat the all the Bijuus and become Pefect Manda.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Manda will eat the all the Bijuus and become Pefect Manda.



As if that's going to really happen.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> As if that's going to really happen.



Anything is possible.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

If Itachi gets a crow mode I call bull shit unless Tsunade gets slug mode.

*SLUG MODE I TELLS YA*


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> If Itachi gets a crow mode I call bull shit unless Tsunade gets slug mode.
> 
> *SLUG MODE I TELLS YA*



she has slug mode. it is regeneration thingy of her's.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> If Itachi gets a crow mode I call bull shit unless Tsunade gets slug mode.
> 
> *SLUG MODE I TELLS YA*



She'll gain her Slug Mode after Naruto obtains the Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I alread want to see what unlocking the mind of RS means the "unlock" sounds interesting. Has Kabuto an edo Rikudou in store and needs to unlock his mind to activate it? Or perhaps he was able to recreate its body but needs the understanding of RS to operate the body.
> 
> Or perhaps an understanding that allowed RS to connect imagination and reality thus the Creation of All Things. And what has Sasuke to do in all this?



i think he meant that metaphorically like "i will unlock the secrets of rs"


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> she has slug mode. it is regeneration thingy of her's.



It's not Slug Mode, unless it's called Slug Mode. Slug Transformation, elderly couple hanging on the shoulder and all.

Can't wait to see Madara's face when it happens.

In all seriousness, she has to have a Slug Transformation - like seriously.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> she has slug mode. it is regeneration thingy of her's.



That awkward moment when you learn slugs do not have the ability to regenerate


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> That awkward moment when you learn slugs do not have the ability to regenerate



the awkward moment when the spoilers are never going to come


----------



## Guiness (Mar 14, 2012)

Crow... mode?

That is just so out of place. How does one even co-relate that to the notoriously, unseen (and never will be seen) slug mode?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Nope, I made a thread about it and the word "mind" was clearly in the raw.


Nah, takL confirmed it was a typo. That's why most people have it as "secrets of the Sage". He never said anything like what you think it is. takL also posted it in a thread you posted in yourself last week, but I can't find the thread.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

*@Foreign*

Everyone here has been researching mythology for the past couple of days 

And Pain did say that each of the sannin have there own unique form or abilities right after Jiraiya used sage mode.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Nope, I made a thread about it and the word "mind" was clearly in the raw.



Yagami and ShouenSuki translated from Ohana's script, where the mistake was made. HisshouBuraiKen, takL and VIZ translated directly from the RAW.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Nah, takL confirmed it was a typo. That's why most people have it as "secrets of the Sage". He never said anything like what you think it is. takL also posted it in a thread you posted in yourself last week, but I can't find the thread.



Then why was there not only 1 but 2 translations? Please do note it was not based on Ohana but on the actual raw.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yagami and ShouenSuki translated from Ohana's script, where the mistake was made. HisshouBuraiKen, takL and VIZ translated directly from the RAW.



Oh shit....... Viz translated it as that too? Fuck then I guess Jeane is right, I still hope "learning the secrets" turn out to be something badass.

Oh about Slug Mode, thats for kids. Tsunade will get Slut Mode and will solo Madara.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh shit....... Viz translated it as that too? Fuck then I guess Jeane is right, I still hope "learning the secrets" turn out to be something badass.
> 
> Oh about Slug Mode, thats for kids. Tsunade will get Slut Mode and will solo Madara.



Different trans, the context is all the same.

HBK: "I will learn the secrets of the Sage of Six Paths!!"

Yagami: "Eventually I will unlock the mind of the Rikudou Sennin!!"

ShounenSuki: "I'll unravel [the mystery that is] the workings of the Rikudō Sennin's mind!!"

Rikudo Sennin is going to make an appearance somehow, we already have seen half of his face.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 14, 2012)

lol^ solo madara? more like give him STD


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Different trans, the context is all the same.
> 
> HBK: "I will learn the secrets of the Sage of Six Paths!!"
> 
> ...



If the word "mind" was really there then I am sticking to that, if they got the secrets from context then I am not taking the ones who post it.

Now if mind was really a mistranslation and wasnt there is another thing.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Rikudou won't appear during the flow of the current timeline. That's just retarded.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> That awkward moment when you learn slugs do not have the ability to regenerate


That awkward moment when you forget that in this fictional Manga, one of the greatest healers can summon a Slug which has regenerative or medical abilities 


And I always read slut mode.Sounds weird....but kinda hot since it involves Tsunade....


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 14, 2012)

will the forum go crazy if kabuto actually somehow summons the sage (not at 100%)?


----------



## atenzor (Mar 14, 2012)

イタチはカブトを攻撃するが、それは江戸転生であることが明らかにされてい

綱手が死ぬと、古い影が死ぬの横にある


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> will the forum go crazy if kabuto actually somehow summons the sage (not at 100%)?



He won't have the Juubi, so of course he won't be at 100%. Still, it would imply or confirm that Madara is stronger.

He's the trump card.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> will the forum go crazy if kabuto actually somehow summons the sage (not at 100%)?



It'll certainly be a pretty awesome week of discussion.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> イタチはカブトを攻撃するが、それは江戸転生であることが明らかにされてい
> 
> 綱手が死ぬと、古い影が死ぬの横にある


Fake spoiler.

It translates perfectly into English when normal spoilers are usually unreadable.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> イタチはカブトを攻撃するが、それは江戸転生であることが明らかにされてい
> 
> 綱手が死ぬと、古い影が死ぬの横にある



OSHT!! WHAT IS THIS? KABUTO GETS ONE-PANELLED?


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Mar 14, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> will the forum go crazy if kabuto actually somehow summons the sage (not at 100%)?



That would be interest, however, I strongly doubt he would summon the six path sage due to the fact of the requirements to use Edo Tensi Jutsu, also the Sage is someone or thing that simple that anyone can summon. I think Kabuto will summon Orochim.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Kishimoto bases moves off mythology and real world facts. Well for Tsunade at least.

1. Mythology points that Tsunade will indeed have a slug mode

2. Real life facts about slugs are based off Tsunade abilities. And even Shizune abilities. The only thing that is not explained by real life facts are Medical Ninjutsu.

Slugs can carry Two times there own weight=Tsunade super stregnth 

Slugs have copper which is highly conductive=Tsunade electric body disable move

Slugs can shoot some kind of poison needle at a slug it wants to mate with=Shizune poison needles.


The only thing I cant figure out is where does medical ninjutsu come in. Though not all his stuff is based off real world facts or mythology. Some may be from his own imagination.


----------



## Summers (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict this chapter is going to be either really good or meh. Nothing in between. Win or fail.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> OSHT!! WHAT IS THIS? KABUTO GETS ONE-PANELLED?



If it came from anyone but atenzor, I would believe it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> That awkward moment when you forget that in this fictional Manga, one of the greatest healers can summon a Slug which has regenerative or medical abilities
> 
> 
> And I always read slut mode.Sounds weird....but kinda hot since it involves Tsunade....



Tsunade: Time to end this, my final mode. Slut Mode.

Mei: The legendary slut mode?! I have heard of that mode but never thought it actually existed. They say the wife of Rikudou Sennin could defeat him by using the legendary mode.

Tsunade: Madara prepare to die again....... this mode is the strongest genjutsu upon placing your eyes with a user of slut mode you are fucked. This is why I perfected my body to look like this, is necessary to use this mode. Its specially useful against users of Mokuton.

Madara: Wha- Shodai's wood is coming out of control! What the fuck is this?! My wood I cant control it!

Mei: Everyone cover your eyes or you will die too! Fuck too late for Onoki he had a heart attack..... thankfully I created a mist that prevents me from having eye contact with Tsunade otherwise I would die

Madara: Fuck! My wood is exploting!


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> will the forum go crazy if kabuto actually somehow summons the sage (not at 100%)?


He can't get the DNA of Shisui but the RS? 

 I guess I'd go out and punch a pigeon....


atenzor said:


> イタチはカブトを攻撃するが、それは江戸転生であることが明らかにされてい
> 
> 綱手が死ぬと、古い影が死ぬの横にある


I remember you  You were the dude with the fake Spoiler on MS 

GTFO


----------



## Summers (Mar 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It'll certainly be a pretty awesome week of discussion.



15 pages of threads about 6 things repeating over and over again. +X character is awesome thread 10 times.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rikudou won't appear during the flow of the current timeline. That's just retarded.



The same thing could be said about all the Edo Tensei zombies.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> lol ok? i think you misunderstood my post,
> i know clearly what you said there wasn't really a reason for you to point it out.
> if RS didn't exist *not just current timeline* but there wouldn't be a rinnegan in the first place.
> that's what i meant/was trying to get at. when i said you should take
> rikudou sennin in to consideration!



rikudou sennin was uchiha..


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> 綱手が死ぬと、古い影が死ぬの横にある




I dont care  if Kabuto gets one paneled or if Itachi makes him release edo tensei. But that second line 

TSUNADE CANT DIE!


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> He can't get the DNA of Shisui but the RS?
> 
> I guess I'd go out and punch a pigeon....



LoL, I didn't even think of that. No Shisui, but RS - lol.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 14, 2012)

i predict a summoning of hashirama v2


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a bad feeling about Tsunade, my psychic powers are saying that she might die, and her rebirth genesis will not save her.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> He won't have the Juubi, so of course he won't be at 100%. Still, it would imply or confirm that Madara is stronger.
> 
> He's the trump card.



But RS if that happens would be the goal, trump card arent static, they are the strongest thing you have until you level up. For example Tobi's trump card was Izanagi, you dont expect it to be if he becomes Juubi jin right?

Trump card is a mean to an end, not the end itself otherwise Kabuto would simply retreat since he has met his goal. For example you may have as your trump card glassed that have all the answers in the exam written, however as much advantadge it gives you in the exam the A in the exam is your goal. And thus when you get your goal, the A you will consider it above your trump card.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

summers said:


> lol exploting.



Oh bad typo there.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 14, 2012)

Predict a lot of flashbacks if Tsunade dies.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 14, 2012)

Found this, I have no idea if it's a real spoiler or not seems like a flashback happens with Madara and his brother.


*Spoiler*: __ 



578　最強の一族とは・・・！？

場面は変わり木の葉の里へ

カブトは大蛇丸の木の葉を潰すと言う意志を継ぐため
穢土の別動隊を警備が手薄な木の葉の里に送っていた
穢土のメンバーはかつてマダラとイズナをも超えるうちは最強の兄弟と言われていたうちはクエとうちはヤマメ
この二人は木の葉に恨みがあるため
そのとき時空間忍術でヒアシ登場
クエとヤマメの合体万華鏡瞳術イザナミ発動
後5分で木の葉と火の国は無に帰すという
イザナミは術発動まで使用者が生き残らなければ発動しないため本来なら逃げるのが定石だが
うちはは木の葉最強の一族で日向など足元にも及ばないため逃げなくても余裕だという
そこでお前らの認識は間違っていると言ってヒアシが膨大な範囲の回天を発動し日向は木の葉にて最強・・・覚えておけと言ったところで次回


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool atenzor got a second account


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

*@Orochibuto*

That attack fails since Madara is into men........do you really wanna know what really happened when Madara fought Hashirama in the valley in the end?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Orochibuto*
> 
> That attack fails since Madara is into men........do you really wanna know what really happened when Madara fought Hashirama in the valley in the end?


He gained some of Hashiramas power...but how?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Foreign*
> 
> Everyone here has been researching mythology for the past couple of days
> 
> And Pain did say that each of the sannin have there own unique form or abilities right after Jiraiya used sage mode.



Okay. 

Concerning mythology, your point is exactly? Just because you researched, it doesn't mean yours or anyone else's guesses are right. For instance, the 5-Tailed Beast in JapMythos is a wolf if I remember correctly, and the 8-Tails is actually a snake, but Kishi made it a Oxtopus (cuwtididthar ) instead.

Pain said so... but he never said they were all stylized an animal, or to be more specific, they wouldn't look all animalistic. For instance, Jiraiya's SM made him look like a frog, but we all know now that the perfect SM isn't really reminiscent of a toad.

I'm saying, that Tsunade doesn't necessarily have to have a Slug Mode. Her Byakkagou.. I believe that is the 'slug mode' you guys and the rest of the Tsunade fandom have been alluding to for years. I could be wrong... I could be right. It hasn't been set in stone yet so we'll have to see.

But crow-mode Itachi...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

foreign said:


> *Crow... mode?*
> 
> That is just so out of place. How does one even co-relate that to the notoriously, unseen (and never will be seen) slug mode?



Itachi already has crow job :ho







Shikamaru Nara said:


> That awkward moment when you forget that in this fictional Manga, one of the greatest healers can summon a Slug which has regenerative or medical abilities
> 
> 
> And I always read slut mode.Sounds weird....but kinda hot since it involves Tsunade....



speacially her boobs


----------



## God Hand (Mar 14, 2012)

I cant wait...I am exploting  with anticipation!

I don't see Tsunade dying from the mystical penis Madara stabbed her with, not after talking so much shit.  She will prove him wrong of course, and he will concede at least a little, that he was wrong about calling Hashirama's descendant "weak".


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 14, 2012)

madara took hashirama's wood in the end


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Madara after witnessing slut mode


----------



## God Hand (Mar 14, 2012)

Damnit Orochibuto, why do you have to remind me that Kimimaro is likely being offpaneled as we speak......


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> madara took hashirama's wood in the end


Hashirama squirted into Madaras eyes and they evolved to the Rinnegan.Mito catched them and killed Hashirama for cheating on her.

That's why Tobi is wearing a mask.So no one squirts into his eyes.He won't do the same mistake twice.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> madara took hashirama's wood * in the ass* in the end



Fixed


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Orochibuto*
> 
> That attack fails since Madara is into men........do you really wanna know what really happened when Madara fought Hashirama in the valley in the end?



It doesnt matter you can be gay, bi, lesbo, bestialist. Slut Mode will turn you into whatever it needs.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

SPOILERS SPOILERS I WANT SPOILERS!!!!! I WANT SPOILERS!!


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Hashirama squirted into Madaras eyes and they evolved to the Rinnegan.Mito catched them and killed Hashirama for cheating on her.
> 
> That's why Tobi is wearing a mask.So no one squirts into his eyes.He won't do the same mistake twice.


 
lol. Thats why the mask has holes in it.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

*@T-Bag*


I remember when a Mod here gave me a 4 day section ban for doing that


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It doesnt matter you can be gay, bi, lesbo, bestialist. Slut Mode will turn you into whatever it needs.


 
How do you know so much about slut mode?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, I was gonna post the viz image, but I was on my phone.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

An old hag like Tsunade could never turn me on.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Akatsuki side:
Ninjas Off paneled: Kakuzu, Dan, Kimimaru, 7 Swordsman, Chiyo, Hizashi.
Ninjas trolled. Hanzo, Sasori, Gaara's father, Deidara, Kin/Gin brothers, Original Zetsu

Alliance side:
Ninjas off paneled/trolled: NONE

Seriously this arc sucks if it wasn't for those long fights.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> lol. Thats why the mask has holes in it.


"Every Jutsu has a weakness" - Itachi


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@T-Bag*
> 
> 
> I remember when a Mod here gave me a 4 day section ban for doing that



Seriously they should put the fucking infractions system again. The "let the mods handle everything" method is horrible. Rules should be a law, not something that is interpreted at the mods will at the end of any rule mentioning lenghts of bans etc it says "regardless it will be managed to the mods discretion".

Also the Konoha Court is a joke. I mean one should expect it is a place where you expose your case and are judged by you know a third party. But actually its a place where you have to wait for THE MOD THAT BANNED YOU, and it is said mode that will release you or not. Which is ridiculous because is like asking the police that arrested you to be your judge as well.

The only time I got an early release from Konoha's Court was because I got Naruko to act as judge and I had clear cut proof of double jeopardy.

We should vote or ask for the infraction method to be restored, basically unless you really stepped the line couldnt be banned without a warning and the mods did have a lawbook to ban rather than "let them handle everything".


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 14, 2012)

Please Kishi let Tsunade die. Somebody of importance has to die in this war.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Please Kishi let Tsunade die. Somebody of importance has to die in this war.


So paradox, love it


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Please Kishi let Tsunade die. Somebody of importance has to die in this war.



Badguys are important


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Please Kishi let Tsunade die. Somebody of importance has to die in this war.



What purpose is there in killing one "important" character going to do for the story? Make the entire war legit?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 14, 2012)

is there a new chapter this week? spoilers should be out by now right?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> What purpose is there in killing one "important" character going to do for the story? Make the entire war legit?



It sure would help it. I mean seriously how is anybody supposed to take this war with face value with only fodders dying in it?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> What purpose is there in killing one "important" character going to do for the story? Make the entire war legit?



At least the war wouldnt feel so joke-like I mean a 2 days war ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto will be killed off Klue, so an "important" char dies ;D


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 14, 2012)

tsunade dies

naruto becomes hokage

the end??


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Reptar Kamina said:


> is there a new chapter this week? spoilers should be out by now right?



Last weeks spoilers came out a 4:30 AM for me


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict Madara wanking Hashirama


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> At least the war wouldnt feel so joke-like I mean a 2 days war ?



It would have been longer if Naruto never came out on the battlefield.

Anyway I am glad they gave the anime team a lot of stuff to work with.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

I wanna see more Shikamaru! he is cute when he is bossing people around!


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh yeah about Shikamaru. His latest plan was ridiculous. I mean when there were Zetsu everywhere he was like

"Everyone in the circle. If you get out your a zetsu clone!"


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 14, 2012)

ridiculously _genius_


----------



## rac585 (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Last weeks spoilers came out a 4:30 AM for me



no timezones lol

anyway we can probably expect spoilers in about 2-4 hours


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Oh yeah about Shikamaru. His latest plan was ridiculous. I mean when there were Zetsu everywhere he was like
> 
> "Everyone in the circle. If you get out your a zetsu clone!"


 
:amazed That wasnt ridiculous, it was so smart! All the other groups were in chaos except his group which was still and quiet, and not even fighting.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict Uchiha brothers are gonna get trolled


----------



## Jad (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> It would have been longer if Naruto never came out on the battlefield.
> 
> Anyway I am glad they gave the anime team a lot of stuff to work with.



Have you seen the animation from Naruto shippuden ? It's absolutely disgusting, it's like stick figures style. The anime will NOT do the war justice, it will just be a pile of crap.

Honestly they should just drop the anime all together instead of wasting there time and effort. That or get the Bleach anime team to start animating Naruto.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

But he did not even give Ino plan a chance. Ino plan was decent enough to work.

Ino suggested what dont they question everyone.

And Shikamaru said that the zetsu clones might same random things that might be true.


Really shikamaru? Ino plan was good because it was the same thing Sakura did to trick Zetsu.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict power denial for Kabuto and hating will go over the top by certain people after this chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> I predict Uchiha brothers are gonna get trolled



by kabuto...  kabuto. the geek? kabuto lol

aw man i hope you realize kabuto is a stepping stone for sasuke, like danzo


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> I predict Uchiha brothers are gonna get trolled



I highly doubt that Sasuke will get trolled at this point, it'll damage his hype a bit and I'm not sure that Kishi would do that before he fights Naruto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I highly doubt that Sasuke will get trolled at this point, it'll damage his hype a bit and I'm not sure that Kishi would do that before he fights Naruto.



Thats the same thing everyone said for RM Naruto and look how it turned out to be.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> But he did not even give Ino plan a chance. Ino plan was decent enough to work.
> 
> Ino suggested what dont they question everyone.
> 
> ...


 
questioning would take too long, circles are alot faster. besides, u still wont get a definitive with questioning.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Thats the same thing everyone said for RM Naruto and look how it turned out to be.



Well, that's Naruto.  He is a bit of a fool unlike Sasuke who is a genius.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Mar 14, 2012)

yea, spoilers, where are the spoilers


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Why do I suspect that 90% of the refusal of people to Kabuto being stronger than their favs come from his glasses?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, that's Naruto.  He is a bit of a fool unlike Sasuke who is a genius.



You are right Goob I completely forgot about his incredible performance against the Kages


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> questioning would take too long, circles are alot faster. besides, u still wont get a definitive with questioning.





Circles and questioning


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol back in the days when people thought Nagato is gonna get one paneled by RM Naruto.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@T-Bag*
> 
> 
> I remember when a Mod here gave me a 4 day section ban for doing that



 

wtfx? u know for a fact he got denied pussy that night


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Circles and questioning


Because questioning is useless.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> You are right Goob I completely forgot about his incredible performance against the Kages



You mean almost killing A without even knowing the abilities of his MS? And then making him hide behind C and a pillar when he unleashed Susanoo? Fighting Gaara while already fatigued by fighting A and his team and an army of Samuarai and still lasting against Mei? Then killing/outsmarting Danzo not an hour after he was beaten to unconsciousness? And then almost 1 shotting Kakashi?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You mean almost killing A without even knowing the abilities of his MS? And then making him hide behind C and a pillar when he unleashed Susanoo? Fighting Gaara while already fatigued by fighting A and his team and an army of Samuarai and still lasting against Mei? Then killing/outsmarting Danzo not an hour after he was beaten to unconsciousness? And then almost 1 shotting Kakashi?



Yes a Danzo that was holding back and didnt had Shisui's eye which was his greatest power


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You mean almost killing A without even knowing the abilities of his MS? And then making him hide behind C and a pillar when he unleashed Susanoo? Fighting Gaara while already fatigued by fighting A and his team and an army of Samuarai and still lasting against Mei? Then killing/outsmarting Danzo not an hour after he was beaten to unconsciousness? And then almost 1 shotting Kakashi?



Consider how incomplete his Susanoo was before him implanted Itachi's eyes, that drop kick would have sent Sasuke six feet under for good at the cost of losing one feet. 

But yeah, he pretty much got raped by every kages.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Circles and questioning


And what would happen if a clone guesses right? I know the odds are incredibly low, but it would cost important lives.

So rather a fail-safe plan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes a Danzo that was holding back and didnt had Shisui's eye which was his greatest power



He was holding back because he was stupid, which can't be used as an excuse.

As for Shisui's eyes, was it his greatest power? Wouldn't his greatest power have been Izanagi?


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes a Danzo that was holding back and didnt had Shisui's eye which was his greatest power



hey hey, that's not sasuke's fault


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> wtfx? u know for a fact he got denied pussy that night



:rofl


----------



## CA182 (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I missed it but what happened to cause over 600 posts?

Since the spoiler thread still looks empty to me.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> And what would happen if a clone guesses right? I know the odds are incredibly low, but it would cost important lives.
> 
> So rather a fail-safe plan.



You dont understand

If you answer correctly you stay in the circle

If you answer wrong you get killed

Rinse and Repeat

Eventually the clones would be gone. And remember there asking questions only that person knows.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He was holding back because he was stupid, which can't be used as an excuse.
> 
> As for Shisui's eyes, was it his greatest power? Wouldn't his greatest power have been Izanagi?



Shisui eye = guaranteed win. Izanagi is just respawn.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You dont understand
> 
> If you answer correctly you stay in the circle
> 
> ...



And if you simply answer wrong because you are nervous......

Would be way better that if you answer wrong you are sealed or taken to another circle or something.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 14, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I think I missed it but what happened to cause over 600 posts?
> 
> Since the spoiler thread still looks empty to me.



Yea, you missed it, because it's called wasting time in the basement
while waiting for chapter spoilers to come... nothing better to do...

I am disappoint


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> Yea, you missed it, because it's called wasting time in the basement
> while waiting for chapter spoilers to come... nothing better to do...
> 
> I am disappoint



ppl love naruto. what can u do. its become a lifestyle


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> you do know that kishi said, when tobi mask comes off, the end is near.
> Also sasuke vs naruto will be the last fight.
> Thats what kishi said.



I thought he said everything would become clear once the mask came off.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Please Kishi, new Rinnegan/EMS/ocular jutsu from Madara this week. He's taking forever. I'm actually tired of the Hashirama fapping.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 14, 2012)

i don't always write bad chapters to manga

but when i do i make sure sasuke is in them

/dosequizguy


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Please Kishi, new Rinnegan/EMS/ocular jutsu from Madara this week. He's taking forever. I'm actually tired of the Hashirama fapping.



forreal. i dont give a shit what hashirama can do, i wana know what madara can do


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You dont understand
> 
> If you answer correctly you stay in the circle
> 
> ...


  And what if all the clones just got up and started fighting? You wont be able to tell who from who then?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He was holding back because he was stupid, which can't be used as an excuse.
> 
> As for Shisui's eyes, was it his greatest power? Wouldn't his greatest power have been Izanagi?



He was planning on saving Shisui's eye for Tobi, I'd say that suggests it's the more powerful ability.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You dont understand
> 
> If you answer correctly you stay in the circle
> 
> ...



or how about, just the circle, because that alone was enough to be able to tell

questioning too? that would just take too much time and isn't guaranteed


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Please Kishi, new Rinnegan/EMS/ocular jutsu from Madara this week. He's taking forever. I'm actually tired of the Hashirama fapping.


He should make use of his Rinnegan lasers


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I think I missed it but what happened to cause over 600 posts?
> 
> Since the spoiler thread still looks empty to me.


 
we are just rowdy tonight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Shisui eye = guaranteed win. Izanagi is just respawn.



Had that eye been used in the last ten years though? And even if it was recharged, would Danzou actually use it there? He was getting up in his years. Even if he survived Sasuke, if he used the eye there he probably wouldn't live to use it again (maybe once more).


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> forreal. i dont give a shit what hashirama can do, i wana know what madara can do


Madara just spits fire balls


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I think I missed it but what happened to cause over 600 posts?
> 
> Since the spoiler thread still looks empty to me.



1- Tsunade showing her boobs, eer I mean slut mode.
2- Itachi 
3- What will Kabuto do.
4- And actually it has been with a lot of predictions done before.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> He should make use of his Rinnegan lasers



Cyclops (X-Men) style? That would be the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Cyclops (X-Men) style? That would be the coolest thing ever.


I meant like Nagato's Asura Path lasers, but eye lasers are fine too.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

If Madara actually says this: I see you have a jutsu to change your apperence. 
I personally like the extra you have in your chest. 
If he says that, I will become a Madara fan, the retard one  the ones that said Madara is Above RS and the 1.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm actually tired of the Hashirama fapping.



+1.

Honestly it feels so trivial/late in the game. Unless Hashirama was coming back, it would somewhat be explainable, but we know the dude's doing the macarena in the shinigami's stomach so please cut that shit out..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Do it, Kishi.

Especially because that pic represents a special kind of "human"-shaped dango. 

__



First Tsurugi said:


> He was planning on saving Shisui's eye for Tobi, I'd say that suggests it's the more powerful ability.



Or just more useful on Tobi. It would have been a complete waste on Sasuke, a last-ditch resort that would ruin his plans for the next ten years.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> You are right Goob I completely forgot about his incredible performance against the Kages



Was Sasuke trolled there?  He just fought against strong enemies that gave him a heck of a beating, I don't see any trolling in that.  

Of course Kabuto is probably someone more capable of performing actual trolling so we'll see but I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Do it, Kishi.


lol Who is the last person?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> lol Who is the last person?



oonoki      .


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Had that eye been used in the last ten years though? And even if it was recharged, would Danzou actually use it there? He was getting up in his years. Even if he survived Sasuke, if he used the eye there he probably wouldn't live to use it again (maybe once more).



Doesnt change the fact that Sasuke only won because Danzou was holding back and didnt used the I win button.

Fuck, in fact the last panels Danzou would had won if he wasnt wondering if use Izanagi once more with Shisui's eye or spend it and give up his life on fucking Tobi.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

edit: no one read shit


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You dont understand
> 
> *If you answer correctly you stay in the circle*
> 
> ...


So what exactly would Inos "plan" change if they're still immobilized?

Inos idea was those who answer correctly can move on and those who answer wrong are forbidden to step out of that circle or are sealed immediately.

How unlikely it may be, there is a chance that a clone could guess right or somone answers wrong by fault.And then? Chouji gets nervous and dies 

And don't forget that this plan only works for those who know enough about each other, which would be Shikamaru,Chouji, and Ino.So that would actually allow 3 people to move.What about the others? No need to make a move which involves risks if you can just wait.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> If Madara actually says this: I see you have a jutsu to change your apperence.
> I personally like the extra you have in your chest.
> If he says that, I will become a Madara fan, the retard one the ones that said Madara is Above RS and the 1.


 
LOL Kakashi10. I didnt know u were a Tsunade fan.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict Uchihas served for breakfast


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Do it, Kishi.
> 
> Especially because that pic represents a special kind of "human"-shaped dango.





*Tsunade breaks the sword and regenerates*
*Mei is really a water clone*
*Raikage laughs as the sword merely scratched him*
*Gaara turns to sand and reforms*
*Onnoki is a rock clone*

Your turn.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

Uchihas getting trolled for breakfast


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Doesnt change the fact that Sasuke only won because Danzou was holding back and didnt used the I win button.
> 
> Fuck, in fact the last panels Danzou would had won if he wasnt wondering if use Izanagi once more with Shisui's eye or spend it and give up his life on fucking Tobi.



People need to start accepting the fact that a character's choices and/or intelligence in a battle are part of their strength. If a strong character makes a stupid mistake in a fight, then it is a fair loss. 

That idiocy is a weakness of theirs. It isn't an "excuse". Stop trying to make it look like Sasuke only won because Danzou let him. Sasuke won because Danzou acted stupidly. Fair and Square. End of story.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Predicting nothing but Rinnegan. Let's go baby. This is the week.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I predict Uchihas served for breakfast



You're not good at this predicting thing are you?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Tsunade breaks the sword and regenerates*
> *Mei is really a water clone*
> *Raikage laughs as the sword merely scratched him*
> *Gaara turns to sand and reforms*
> ...



Rocks fall, everyone dies.


----------



## Aazadan (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You dont understand
> 
> If you answer correctly you stay in the circle
> 
> ...



What happens when it's a clone that asks the question, intentionally getting other ninjas killed?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> People need to start accepting the fact that a character's choices and/or intelligence in a battle are part of their strength. If a strong character makes a stupid mistake in a fight, then it is a fair loss.
> 
> That idiocy is a weakness of theirs. It isn't an "excuse". Stop trying to make it look like Sasuke only won because Danzou let him. Sasuke won because Danzou acted stupidly. Fair and Square. End of story.



The fact is that here it was circumstancial, Danzou didnt had Shisui's eye because he had conveniently used it before facing Sasuke and actually had the fight been 10 minutes latter, then Danzou didnt held back because lulz but because it was forced to do so because fucking Tobi was there. It wasnt even choices or intelligence, Sasuke was in cirscumstances that were favourable while Danzou wasnt.

Sasuke had conveniently a teamate that healed him, without it GG. He had an opponent that conveniently was holding back because he had no other choice, without it GG. He fought said adversary when he conveniently was in the very short time interval where he couldnt use Shisiui's eye GG.

The only stupid thing Danzou really did was lose time pondering between save himself or use Kotoamatsukami and yet without it GG.

Based on your logic then we could say Naruto won fair and square against Pain and that Aladdin won fair and square agaisnt a genie that had the power of the freaking universe.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't it obvious that Danzo didn't use Shisui's eye at the end because he couldn't? You only get to spam it if you have Hashirama's DNA. Danzo lost Hashi's DNA. So logically he was stuck with the decade-long recharge time Shisui had. But even if that wasn't the case...



PikaCheeka said:


> That idiocy is a weakness of theirs. It isn't an "excuse". Stop trying to make it look like Sasuke only won because Danzou let him. Sasuke won because Danzou acted stupidly. Fair and Square. End of story.



No, Sasuke won because Tobi was looming in the background and thus Danzo couldn't just focus everything on Sasuke.

He had to take his time and think about who to strike; Sasuke seemed out of chakra (his Sharingan deactivated) and it's not like Danzo would know about ass-pull chakra replenishing hatred, so he decided to save Kotoamatsukami for Tobi.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

he won fair and sqaure orochibuto. there is no such thing as honor in naruto. it's a ninja system. pain went in there to capture naruto, and lost. danzo wanted to kill sasuke and failed to do that. sasuke or naruto didnt force the circumstances anyway so..


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Isn't it obvious that Danzo didn't use Shisui's eye at the end because he couldn't? You only get to spam it if you have Hashirama's DNA. Danzo lost Hashi's DNA. So logically he was stuck with the decade-long recharge time Shisui had. But even if that wasn't the case...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sasuke won because Tobi was looming in the background and thus Danzo couldn't just focus everything on Sasuke. He had to take his time and think about who to strike; Sasuke seemed out of chakra and it's not like Danzo would know about ass-pull chakra replenishing hatred.



No Sasuke won because he was superior to him, that's all there is to it.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I predict Uchihas served for breakfast



After that crow job, naruto cant turn back.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> No Sasuke won because he was superior to him.



Except Sasuke would've died if Karin didn't heal him. Lrn2readthemanga.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Man! If Shisui obtained the EMS, Danzou wouldn't have lost to Sasuke.


----------



## AMtrack (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> People need to start accepting the fact that a character's choices and/or intelligence in a battle are part of their strength. If a strong character makes a stupid mistake in a fight, then it is a fair loss.
> 
> That idiocy is a weakness of theirs. It isn't an "excuse". Stop trying to make it look like Sasuke only won because Danzou let him. Sasuke won because Danzou acted stupidly. Fair and Square. End of story.



Thats kinda totally ignores the fact that a persons intelligence in battle is conveniently manipulated by author.  It wasnt fair...Danzou was set up to lose from the start. A hawk...really? Since when lol? No i win button? Really? 

Imo Kishi hadnt even created it yet lol. But to call that a fair fight is hilarious. It was all plot. Very few fights in any manga are fair.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> No Sasuke won because he was superior to him, that's all there is to it.


Sasuke won because he had Karin to heal him


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

J-preview should be out any minute now, as long as DST didn't screw things up.



Arcystus said:


> No, Sasuke won because Tobi was looming in the background and thus Danzo couldn't just focus everything on Sasuke.
> 
> He had to take his time and think about who to strike; Sasuke seemed out of chakra (his Sharingan deactivated) and it's not like Danzo would know about ass-pull chakra replenishing hatred, so he decided to save Kotoamatsukami for Tobi.



It's more like Danzou was thinking his hostage would be enough to stave off Sasuke long enough to think of what to do.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Except Sasuke would've died if Karin didn't heal him. Lrn2readthemanga.



So he used a tool to get healed, I don't see the problem, Danzo would have died faster if he didn't summon the Baku. kekekekekke.

Danzo would have died faster if he didn't take Karin hostage, even from a stabbed Sauce.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Rocks fall, everyone dies.



Tsunade uses her breasts to protect everyone. The meteors bounce off and land on Madara. Madara regenerates.

And then?


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> pain went in there to capture naruto, and lost.



But it'd be stupid to say that Pain lost to Naruto. Pain lost to Konoha; if he had not been expending chakra on everyone else, God Realm would've been able to keep Naruto from killing the other Pains at the beginning and he'd have had no real shot at victory.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Except Sasuke would've died if Karin didn't heal him. Lrn2readthemanga.



danzo wouldve died in the summit if he didnt run


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 14, 2012)

Spoilers where are you? I need my spoilers


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> he won fair and sqaure orochibuto. there is no such thing as honor in naruto. it's a ninja system. pain went in there to capture naruto, and lost. danzo wanted to kill sasuke and failed to do that. sasuke or naruto didnt force the circumstances anyway so..



So then according to you Naruto won fair and square to Pain? Despite that Pain had already pinned him o the ground and had killed him if he hadnt avoided his vital points.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 14, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> But it'd be stupid to say that Pain lost to Naruto. Pain lost to Konoha; if he had not been expending chakra on everyone else, God Realm would've been able to keep Naruto from killing the other Pains at the beginning and he'd have had no real shot at victory.



naruto used the knowledge he had pain. nothing wrong with that. tobi even told him not to underestimate naruto


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto, or Madara vs the Gokages.

Which matchup are you guys more excited to see?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Tsunade breaks the sword and regenerates*
> *Mei is really a water clone*
> *Raikage laughs as the sword merely scratched him*
> *Gaara turns to sand and reforms*
> ...



It was all Madara's genjutsu, he's already killed Gaara, Mei, Oonoki, and A. He's spent the duration of the genjutsu absorbing Tsunade's chakra via Preta path's ability.

Your turn.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol at people expecting Sasuke/any other character to walk up to danzou/their opponent, slap him with a white glove and be like "i challenge you to a fair fight/duel"

Smh. Wha the fuck do you think you're reading?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto, or Madara vs the Gokages.
> 
> Which matchup are you guys more excited to see?



Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto.

It's no fun watching Madara just toy with the kages.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto, or Madara vs the Gokages.
> 
> Which matchup are you guys more excited to see?



I wanna see it side by side. To know whats happening on both side.

There is still a chance that Itachi fails and the Gokages are on there own?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto, or Madara vs the Gokages.
> 
> Which matchup are you guys more excited to see?



I have no idea my chocolate teddy bear. 

I wanna see moar Madara rape, but I want to see Sasukes new shit, I also need to sleep since it's 8:21 am and I still didn't and I still need to go to the gym before I sleep and so I'll say both.


@Point blank


I have no idea why people add "fair" to their arguments.


----------



## auem (Mar 14, 2012)

i hope today T will chime in...he already had done it with one piece..

though he didn't give naruto spoiler last week...


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I wanna see it side by side. To know whats happening on both side.
> 
> There is still a chance that Itachi fails and the Gokages are on there own?



If that happens, the Gokage will have to die.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> naruto used the knowledge he had pain. nothing wrong with that. tobi even told him not to underestimate naruto



Pain would had killed Naruto if it wasnt for the capture shit, he had him pinned and would had been killed if Pain didnt intentionally avoided vital points.

Moreover Naruto started to fight Pain when he conveniently had nuked Konoha which took an extremelly heavy toll in his chakra and had Deva off when he would had been deadlier.

Also that Kyuubi who by then wasnt part of Naruto's power busted him out of Chibaku Tensei and Minato helped him regain control.

Do you seriously believe that Naruto was stronger than Pain?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

Are there people seriously arguing that Naruto legitimately beat Pain? You've got to be kidding me. Deva roflstomped Naruto and actually had him ready to be shipped to Gedo Mazo. Hinata had other plans.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

Danzou and his summon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GrggToZkSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

auem said:


> i hope today T will chime in...he already did it with one piece..



He did     ?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lol at people expecting Sasuke/any other character to walk up to danzou/their opponent, slap him with a white glove and be like "i challenge you to a fair fight/duel"
> 
> Smh. Wha the fuck do you think you're reading?



The point is that it wasnt even that Sasuke prepped the unfair fight. It was sheer luck.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto, or Madara vs the Gokages.
> 
> Which matchup are you guys more excited to see?


 
Both matches are exciting.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> J-preview should be out any minute now, as long as DST didn't screw things up.



This. And a general friendly reminder to people that at least part of the world (America at least) has changed their clocks to an hour forward in the last few days. Chapters may not come at the "expected time".



Seraphiel said:


> @Point blank
> 
> 
> I have no idea why people add "fair" to their arguments.



Because no real ninjas are unfair. :amazed


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Man! If Shisui obtained the EMS, Danzou wouldn't have lost to Sasuke.



and if minato had the tatsuke sword, he would have lived 

see what did there?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto, or Madara vs the Gokages.
> 
> Which matchup are you guys more excited to see?



I don't wanna see anything concerning Sasuke because it's just going to be susanoo. 

Susanoo, susanoo, susanoo.

I'm so tired of that technique.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> Both matches are exciting.



Elaborate.

There isn't any point of interest which would lead you to picking one over the other? Even if it's by the smallest of margins?


----------



## AMtrack (Mar 14, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> naruto used the knowledge he had pain. nothing wrong with that. tobi even told him not to underestimate naruto



Umm Naruto lost fair and square. Then came lolplotdevice that got him freed..which led to lolplotdevice that returned him to normal.  Then pein lost to the almighty feint that no one can see through unless Kishi wants them to. That was allll plot lol


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> If that happens, the Gokage will have to die.



Orrrrrrrrrrr....................Tsunade uses a medical ninjutsu to absorb the cells of Hashirama from Madara increasing her Senju cells to the point of having a huge life span,shit loads of chakara,and wood release on a further level of Hashirama and Madara combine


----------



## auem (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He did     ?



yeah!..OP spoiler was out 10 min ago..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Young Grasshopper said:


> I don't wanna see anything concerning Sasuke because it's just going to be susanoo.
> 
> Susanoo, susanoo, susanoo.
> 
> I'm so tired of that technique.



Rasengan and fucking bunshins say hi.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> If that happens, the Gokage will have to die.



being an utachi fan is a double edged sword. you cab either see itachi win or see the kages die.

why cant i have both?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 14, 2012)

and No spoilers...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Rasengan and fucking bunshins say hi.



I didn't say anything about those. 

My point remains.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> being an utachi fan is a double edged sword. you cab either see itachi win or see the kages die.
> 
> why cant i have both?


Because Kishimoto


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Rasengan and fucking bunshins say hi.



At least his rasengan has variety. Susanoo is always the same.

Though I hate both evenly.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Young Grasshopper said:


> I don't wanna see anything concerning Sasuke because it's just going to be susanoo.
> 
> Susanoo, susanoo, susanoo.
> 
> I'm so tired of that technique.



yeah cauae every other naruto has character more than 5 jutus and uses new jutsus all the time


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

> New MS tweet.







> It's Hajime no Ippo


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

auem said:


> yeah!..OP spoiler was out 10 min ago..



Yeah thanks for the heads up I found it after you said


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> yeah cauae every otger naruto character more than 5 jutus and uses new jutsus all the time



The last fight we saw Sasuke in was with Danzo and 85% of the match was him standing in one place with susanoo. 

That's boring, my friend.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Elaborate.
> 
> There isn't any point of interest which would lead you to picking one over the other? Even if it's by the smallest of margins?


 
I kinda wanna see Tsunade getting owned by Madara and annilating the 5 kages. But I also wanna see EMS Sasuke vs Itachi. I guess Im leaning more to the Madara fight because I think Tsunade is gonna die.


----------



## geminis (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto, or Madara vs the Gokages.
> 
> Which matchup are you guys more excited to see?



I just want to see if sasuke is gonna cockblock Itachi or actually let Itachi handle business....I'm tired of Madara already.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Susano is excusable because Sasuke's obviously coming to terms with his new power. His is still developing.

For the most part, itachi's always shows something new.

Madara's has legs. Fucking legs . Dancing legs 

..anyways, it comes with the territory, techs get spammed..


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> yeah *cauae* every other naruto *has character* more than 5 *jutus* and uses new jutsus all the time





Addy said:


> being an *utachi* fan is a double edged sword. you cab either see itachi win or see the kages die.
> 
> why cant i have both?





Addy said:


> and i guess running around with balls in your *hanbs* is better?





Your just waiting for someone to ask if your drunk


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

geminis said:


> I just want to see if sasuke is gonna cockblock Itachi or actually let Itachi handle business....I'm tired of Madara already.



Tired of Madara? Why?


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Young Grasshopper said:


> The last fight we saw Sasuke in was with Danzo and 85% of the match was him standing in one place with susanoo.
> 
> That's boring, my friend.



and i guess running around with balls in your hanbs is better?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> I kinda wanna see Tsunade getting owned by Madara and annilating the 5 kages. But I also wanna see EMS Sasuke vs Itachi. I guess Im leaning more to the Madara fight because I think Tsunade is gonna die.



Damn, I forgot Sasuke had the EMS. I want to see how his powers compare to Naruto's so badly.

Eh. It's not an easy choice for me anymore. Damn you.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Your just waiting for someone to ask if your drunk



i was pawned by my phone typing skills. and no i will not use auto correct BS


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Susano is excusable because Sasuke's obviously coming to terms with his new power. His is still developing.
> 
> For the most part, itachi's always shows something new.
> 
> ...



I hope Madara's Susano'o's next tech involves dancing. On the kages' graves. :ho


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope someone forces Madara to advance his Susanoo this week.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 14, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> Thats kinda totally ignores the fact that a persons intelligence in battle is conveniently manipulated by author.  It wasnt fair...Danzou was set up to lose from the start. A hawk...really? Since when lol? No i win button? Really?
> 
> *Imo Kishi hadnt even created it yet lol. But to call that a fair fight is hilarious. It was all plot. Very few fights in any manga are fair.*



Slippery slope argument, as theoretically any "Inconveniences" regarding X characters action can be chalked up and deduced as a disadvantage with the right "Fanboy" logic backing it.

The assessment here isn't even a legitimate one, just one who simply didn't like Y's actions in a fight. I think you've ignored the "Although he didn't have shishui's eye......... you did good defeating Danzou" sentence.. It is in fact calling Sasuke's triumph for what it is, a victory over a man without full access to all of his trumps.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

You all lack face in the kages.

Tsunade technique has not even been explained. Its not over.


Tsunade is just getting started.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> and i guess running around with balls in your hanbs is better?



Seems like I struck a nerve there.

I simply said I'm tired of susanoo. I didn't say anything about rasengan, probably just as tired of that too. I'm tired now. But hey, they're the two main characters of the series so it's expected of Kishi to continue upgrading their trademark techniques.

The final Naruto vs. Sasuke match is going to be one of the most boring fights in the entire manga, _in my opinion_. 

Rasengan and Susanoo errywhere.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Madara's Susano'o's next tech involves dancing. On the kages' graves. :ho



Seriously.

The kages overstayed their welcome.  Death just needs to give all of then a big tight hug for fuck's sake

If only Madara weren't enjoying himself/stretching his arms..


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You all lack *face *in the kages.
> 
> Tsunade technique has not even been explained. Its not over.
> 
> ...



You drunk?

C wut I did thar?


----------



## geminis (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tired of Madara? Why?



He's cool with his slick talk but I was hoping to see what a top tier "Uchiha" is really about not a petty Hashirama wannabe. 

For the record, I've been a hashirama fan since the Oro/Hiruzen fight....I was just expecting more from Madara.

On the other hand, Itachi's situation simply has me guessing how Kishi will write himself out of this retarded corner/mexican standoff which makes no sense.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Slippery slope argument, as theoretically any "Inconveniences" regarding X characters action can be chalked up and deduced as a disadvantage with the right "Fanboy" logic backing it.
> 
> The assessment here isn't even a legitimate one, just one who simply didn't like Y's actions in a fight. I think you've ignored the "Although he didn't have shishui's eye......... you did good defeating Danzou" sentence.. It is in fact calling Sasuke's triumph for what it is, *a victory over a man without full access to all of his trumps.*



If that can be called a victory..... at least one would feel proud about.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Who would have ever thought we'd see so much Susanoo spamming after witnessing it for the first time during the Uchiha brothers fight?


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Seriously.
> 
> The kages overstayed their welcome.  Death just needs to give all of then a big tight hug for fuck's sake.
> 
> *If only Madara weren't enjoying himself..*



Hes not. He is bored of his opponents but he believes that there the only when who could even challenge him. This whole fight he was.

*Holding back*

*Insulting the Kages*

*Sucking Hashirama dick*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You all lack face in the kages.
> 
> Tsunade technique has not even been explained. Its not over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You drunk?
> 
> C wut I did thar?



I am Muslim. I dont drink 

I call Typo!


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2012)

geminis said:


> On the other hand, Itachi's situation simply has me guessing how Kishi will write himself out of this retarded corner/*mexican standoff*



That made me laugh.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

geminis said:


> He's cool with his slick talk but I was hoping to see what a top tier "Uchiha" is really about not a petty Hashirama wannabe.
> 
> For the record, I've been a hashirama fan since the Oro/Hiruzen fight....I was just expecting more from Madara.
> 
> On the other hand, Itachi's situation simply has me guessing how Kishi will write himself out of this retarded corner/mexican standoff which makes no sense.



I think the problem is Kishi. He's really wearing out the "Legend of Madara", and the fact that the 5 Kages together can't even touch him. He's not being properly challenged, and we're forced to sit through it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You all lack *face *in the kages.
> 
> Tsunade technique has not even been explained. Its not over.
> 
> ...



oh looky looky 



BringerOfChaos said:


> Your just waiting for someone to ask if your drunk


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I am Muslim. I dont drink
> 
> I call Typo!



You win this one my friend!


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> oh looky looky



It was a typo I tells ya. I TELLS YA!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Wait, didn't someone just say tsunade's getting started?


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Seems like I struck a nerve there.*
> 
> I simply said I'm tired of susanoo. I didn't say anything about rasengan, probably just as tired of that too. I'm tired now. But hey, they're the two main characters of the series so it's expected of Kishi to continue upgrading their trademark techniques.
> 
> ...



you started it


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I am Muslim. I dont drink
> 
> I call Typo!



Lets pray your Rabbi does not find this website and read what you post. 

I will have you in my prayers. NO Im not muslim, I'm just concern with you safe been.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome Piece ha spoilers so Garuto should be soon.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lol at people expecting Sasuke/any other character to walk up to danzou/their opponent, slap him with a white glove and be like "i challenge you to a fair fight/duel"



I don't. I just expect the fanbase to not be idiotic about it and claim that someone with outside help is a greater individual competitor than the guy they ganged up on.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> you started it


 
Yur avatar is funny


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Seriously.
> 
> The kages overstayed their welcome.  Death just needs to give all of then a big tight hug for fuck's sake
> 
> If only Madara weren't enjoying himself/stretching his arms..



actually, i want to see them live for a while just to see madara troll them even more. maybe next time, we will see kage-shesh-kabab


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Spoiler time is upon us. Praying for some Rinnegan laser action.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> Yur avatar is funny


jokerochimaru is the next new orochimaru power up


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Wait, didn't someone just say tsunade's getting started?



She just activated a complete version of a technique that was S rank to begin with.

That sword is just a scratch to her 



And yes. I was so lazy to look for a laughing GIF I used yours 

Good day sir.....or.....mam......or thing.....what ever you are.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Any kabuto fans around?

How are you all feeling about his life expectancy?

That manic laughter is never a good sign for a villain, I tell ya..


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Awesome Piece ha spoilers so Garuto should be soon.



The guy that delives the One Piece spoilers is selfish as fuck, he has Naruto but isnt realeasing them unless the chapter is good for him or he feels like it or whatever. So OP having spoilers doesnt mean Naruto is coming soon.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Spoiler time is upon us.



What? Where?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Spoiler time is upon us. Praying for some Rinnegan laser action.



*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 216 (46 members and 170 guests) *

prepare to be troll. Tsunade regenerates, madara talks and Itachi talks, the end  

FOR REALS ^


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I hope someone forces Madara to advance his Susanoo this week.



I thank you for the faith you have in my predictions. With two people believing in them they may actually turn out to be true. 



Klue said:


> I think the problem is Kishi. He's really wearing out the "Legend of Madara", and the fact that the 5 Kages together can't even touch him. He's not being properly challenged, and we're forced to sit through it.



I wouldn't say it's a problem. If Madara is destined for higher things this sort of fight is inevitable. A major villain always has to win atleast one fight without giving his all before he gets defeated. And the less he shows the more fights he still has in him before he meets his end. As long as Madara is playing around like this you can be sure that this isn't the end of him by far.

That aside 38 pages without any spoilers. This thread has been taken over by the Uchiha crowd it seems. They are the only ones who can go on for so long and so persistently without even a whiff of a spoiler. It's almost like old times.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Lets pray your Rabbi does not find this website and read what you post.
> 
> I will have you in my prayers. NO Im not muslim, I'm just concern with you safe been.




Muslims dont have Rabbis. Look it up


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> She just activated a complete version of a technique that was S rank to begin with.
> 
> That sword is just a scratch to her



You're assuming that Madara's Susano'o's sword doesn't have a special stab ability and that he won't use it.

Sasuke = Amaterasu Stab
Itachi = Sealing Genjutsu Stab


----------



## geminis (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Any kabuto fans around?
> 
> How are you all feeling about his life expectancy?
> 
> That manic laughter is never a good sign, I tell ya..



I put my money on the ass snake pulling off a hudiny trick which allows 1.6 % of Kabuto's cells to survive somehow and slither away.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I thank you for the faith you have in my predictions. With two people believing in them they may actually turn out to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say it's a problem. If Madara is destined for higher things this sort of fight is inevitable. A major villain always has to win atleast one fight without giving his all before he gets defeated. And the less he shows the more fights he still has in him before he meets his end. As long as Madara is playing around like this you can be sure that this isn't the end of him by far.



You certainly have a point.

Just wish the author would give the Kages some opportunity for Madara to do something cool. Okay, the wood clone was nice. But he's mostly hiding behind Susanoo and simply standing there.


----------



## Criminal (Mar 14, 2012)

geminis said:


> He's cool with his slick talk but I was hoping to see what a top tier "Uchiha" is really about not a petty Hashirama wannabe.



^^THIS

We thought we were gonna see some cool new Uchiha shit and we end up with a bunch of cool new Hashirama shit. Hashirama jutsu are just better to me when Hashirama is shown doing them. I mean, imitation Hashirama is aight...... but is doesnt taste as good as the real thing.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto will die in the end, but he'll make a good showing of it first. We need to see what that special jutsu up his sleeve is.

That said, I'm expecting a slow, talky chapter this week.


----------



## God Hand (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Any kabuto fans around?
> 
> How are you all feeling about his life expectancy?
> 
> That manic laughter is never a good sign for a villain, I tell ya..



If your dead and you know it clap your hands



clap clap Kabuto....clap clap


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> She just activated a complete version of a technique that was S rank to begin with.
> 
> That sword is just a scratch to her
> 
> ...



We've seen the whole "female activates ultimate jutsu" thing with konan..she ended up with some plumbing done to her courtesy of Tobi..Madara's just staying true to traditions..

To be fair, he didn't have a pipe at hand but still managed to get the job done..what a handyman..


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

sagroth said:


> What? Where?



he was trollen ya


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> We've seen the whole "female activates ultimate jutsu" thing with konan..she ended up with some plumbing done to her courtesy of Tobi..Madara's just staying true to traditions..
> 
> To be fair, he didn't have a pipe at hand but still managed to get the job done..what a handyman..



Why did I imagine bad porn?


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

If you want to see a good Hashirama showing, rent or buy the latest Naruto game. The Madara storyline has a 3-minute animated segment of the fight between Madara and Hashirama that includes him deflecting a Kyuubi bijuudama.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh shi-! 2ch epic!

Itachi got recontrolled  . Im going to be on a fucking rampage this week!


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

Ohana just posted. Not a spoiler yet.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> You're assuming that Madara's Susano'o's sword doesn't have a special stab ability and that he won't use it.
> 
> Sasuke = Amaterasu Stab
> Itachi = Sealing Genjutsu Stab



Actually your using assuming in the wrong way. It was never implied Madara did meaning its safe to assume he does not. Especially not incomplete susanoo.

Your saying I am assuming he cant when there has never been any implication he cant. Lets pretend we never read chapter 576 okay. With your logic due to the fact Tsunade never shown wood release she could use it.

So the proper way to use that sentence would be twisted. Because your the one making assumptions while I am counting what we know. I know Tsunade new technique is a enhanced form of her regeneration ability because it was stated.

Good day sir


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

sagroth said:


> If you want to see a good Hashirama showing, rent or buy the latest Naruto game. The Madara storyline has a 3-minute animated segment of the fight between Madara and Hashirama that includes him deflecting a Kyuubi bijuudama.



Horrible animation, just horrible.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> jokerochimaru is the next new orochimaru power up


 
lol, orochimaru is dead.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> he was trollen ya



Just because atenzor is not present does not mean we need others to fill the void.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Horrible animation, just horrible.



Say what?  The animation trumps multiple eps of Shippuden easily. 

6-tails vs Pain, anyone?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Mangasteam I am at disappoint, beaten by Ohana again


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> lol, orochimaru is dead.



sealed sealed with nagato


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Itachi will free Nagato once Kabuto summons Madara.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh shi-! 2ch epic!
> 
> Itachi got recontrolled  . Im going to be on a fucking rampage this week!



WTF you talking about? You trolling?


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> sealed sealed with nagato


 
Oh yeah thats right I forgot. Itachi sealed him up with that sword.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Marsala said:


> WTF you talking about? You trolling?



yes he is   .


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto, you better post some proof.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh shi-! 2ch epic!
> 
> Itachi got recontrolled  . Im going to be on a fucking rampage this week!



as long as i see oro, i am ok


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 14, 2012)

BREAKING NEUUUUUUUUUUZ NARTDO JUST AWAKENNNE THEH RINNEGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Orochibuto, you better post some proof.



Seriously guys, if Kabuto recontrolled Itachi this chapter and we had proof, do you think he'd post about it just ONCE? 

Ohana's taking her time. Maybe it's a rookie chapter.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto will one-chapter Itachi and then fight enraged Sasuke.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto will one-chapter Itachi and then fight enraged Sasuke.



Sasuke is superior      .


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 14, 2012)

Still no spoilers, DSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 14, 2012)

no Spoilers yet?


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

ami the only one who doesn't care who gets trolled if oro appears?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> ami the only one who doesn't care who gets trolled if oro appears?



oro will get trolled if he appears my friend.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn.  Woke up from a nap expecting goodies, forgetting how DST throws shit off.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Seriously guys, if Kabuto recontrolled Itachi this chapter and we had proof, do you think he'd post about it just ONCE?
> 
> Ohana's taking her time. Maybe it's a rookie chapter.



that not better not happen  

i want madara or kabuto


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Troll No Jutsu


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Troll No Jutsu



buto

1 or 2 weeks, how long will you last before getting banned?

Cuz I know if Kabuto does something cool you will go on a rampage and if he fails you will go on a  rampage.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEELP I'm about ready to give up.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> oro will get trolled if he appears my friend.



i still have hope in him 

kabuto as the snake villain is not doing it for me. he is not creepy enough


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

If Kabuto is successful, Orochibuto's gonna be to the Itachi fans what Itachi was to the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Troll No Jutsu



You better hope Kabuto doesn't get raped in the coming chapters. I'm not going to let you hear the end of it because of this.


----------



## geminis (Mar 14, 2012)

Fuck this shit, I need to be back up in 4 hours later guys


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> If Kabuto is successful, Orochibuto's gonna be to the Itachi fans what Itachi was to the Uchiha clan.


He is not going past Sauce brohan, he may take out Itachi but Sauce is beating him


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

It never occurred to me that DST would mess things up so badly. Man.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Almost 800 posts and still no spoiler


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto: I will show you my trump card that is specifically designed for you!
Itachi: You wont defeat us!
Kabuto: Kuchiyose Edo Tensei!

Kakashi: My Obito's sharingan feel a disturbance what is this shit?!
Tobi: This feeling!.......

Sasuke: What is it going to be? It wont defea....... oh shi-
Itachi: Its on another different level.......
Tobi: The power of a god......
Sasuke: Its invincible!

Sasuke/Itachi/Tobi: Its A ROCK!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> You better hope Kabuto doesn't get raped in the coming chapters. I'm not going to let you hear the end of it because of this.



I said troll no jutsu because of the fake spoiler I gave.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> If Kabuto is successful, Orochibuto's gonna be to the Itachi fans what rocks are to the Uchiha clan.



Corrected for truth.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto: I will show you my trump card that is specifically designed for you!
> Itachi: You wont defeat us!
> Kabuto: Kuchiyose Edo Tensei!
> 
> ...



Itachi > Rock. It happened last chapter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Itachi > Rock. It happened last chapter.



Itachi's one for two when it comes to rock walls.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Itachi > Rock. It happened last chapter.



Actual rock > wall.


----------



## Saturnine (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear, oh dear.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Actually your using assuming in the wrong way. It was never implied Madara did meaning its safe to assume he does not. Especially not incomplete susanoo.
> 
> Your saying I am assuming he cant when there has never been any implication he cant. Lets pretend we never read chapter 576 okay. With your logic due to the fact Tsunade never shown wood release she could use it.
> 
> ...



Nah, Susanoo seems pretty straight forward and before Sasuke's showing I might've agreed with you. It accentuates one of your MS techs (Itachi= Tsu, Sasuke = Ama) and the sword seems to gain an ability related to that. Logically, it would make sense for Madara to follow the same path. We just don't know what MS had to offer.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Almost 800/Orichibuto=255 posts and still no spoiler


Sounds about right.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 14, 2012)

*_drops dead from exhaustion_.*


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Sounds about right.



Did I actually posted 255 posts? Shit....... Im surprised about myself :amazed


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Any moment now: Rinnegan Lasers.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Any moment now: Rinnegan Lasers.



Let's see Nagato's meteor technique got amped in Madara to Kage trashing level so the lazer technique should be amped to this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SdmSv0nsrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 14, 2012)

3+ million views and 0 replies in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

dajiang said:


> 3+ million views and 0 replies in the spoiler thread.



The spoiler thread is reused, week-to-week. The mods clear it, they don't make a new thread.


----------



## Ezekial (Mar 14, 2012)

Y U NO POST SPOILERS YET?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

That and the time it takes for the spoilers to be translated.......... oh shit


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

dajiang said:


> 3+ million views and 0 replies in the spoiler thread.



What do you expect from a 3 year old thread of a popular manga?


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Did I actually posted 255 posts? Shit....... Im surprised about myself :amazed


Nope, just thought it'd be funny. 



> Total Posts: 810
> User Name	Posts
> Klue	85
> Orochibuto	81
> ...



So if we gave an hour for spoilers when do they usually arrive nowadays?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

So Klue has posted more than me


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

How do you see those statistics?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember this thread where the Juubi first came out, we got to like 300 pages


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

When you account for a 10th of the posts in a 800-post thread there's a problem. The life is weak with you, young padawan.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ohana is sure taking her time, this chapter better be worth the wait


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Nope, just thought it'd be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> So if we gave an hour for spoilers when do they usually arrive nowadays?



Yea I'd say most of the people listed there are the standard regulars who have no life and sit here waiting for spoilers for 6 hours straight.

Anyway why didn't we even get any bad fake spoilers this week? I am disappoint.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Thread's going to get locked if we don't stay on topic. Dragonus Nesha is to be feared.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Ohana is sure taking her time, this chapter better be worth the wait



Or it's so horrible that she decided to not waste her time. Let's hope not.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How do you see those statistics?



click on the replies number


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> When you account for a 10th of the posts in a 800-post thread there's a problem. The life is weak with you, young padawan.



Just finished exams and tomorrow is my school free day, what else did you expected?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Over/Under on Madara fapping to Hashirama this week?


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Is manga stream even still doing the J preview? They mentioned they were going to try it as an experiment. Maybe they decided to stop?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe we are going to get Ohana's drawings


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> click on the replies number



Ah, cool.

I swear I figure out new forum functions every time I visit this place.


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 14, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> What do you expect from a 3 year old thread of a popular manga?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Over/Under on Madara fapping to Hashirama this week?



Always bet on Shodai.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Epic Shadow Clones or Wood Clones from Madara.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 14, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Is manga stream even still doing the J preview? They mentioned they were going to try it as an experiment. Maybe they decided to stop?



perfect timing cause they just did it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto gets 2 paneled. Orochimaru returns. Madara off panels the k?ges. Manga is awesome again


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

Calling it: The spoiler-posting Uchiha fans are so butthurt about what Kabuto pulled this chapter that they're quitting Naruto.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 14, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Or it's so horrible that she decided to not waste her time. Let's hope not.



Doesn't Ohana have a massive boner for Sasuke?

Late chapters should mean less Sasuke, or at least Sasuke being humiliated. The later the spoilers are the happier I am.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 14, 2012)

The hell are those chibis on the first page?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

What did Kabuto do? I can't really tell.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto looks really confident


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> What did Kabuto do? I can't really tell.



Went snake mode.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh it's on. Itachi & Sasuke Vs Kabuto.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Is Kabuto about to use "that jutsu?"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

If Madara is the creator of Kage Bunshin I'm going to stab one of my eyes out and give it to Klue so he can gain MS and kill Kishi.


And Madara wasn't summoned.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

page 17 Itachi and Sauske shitting on their pants to Kabuto


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

So many Madaras.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Madara making clones 

Tsunade okay

!!!


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes I fucking new it the Kage fight was over, Madara summoned to Sasuke/Itachi. But what is the first one being Chibi though.
> 
> Anyone who thought Kabuto wasn't going to use his trump card is stupid.



Doesn't look like Madara was summoned.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone getting a Cell Game's feel now?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> page 17 Itachi and Sauske shitting on their pants to Kabuto



Yeeeeah, they're definitely not shitting their pants at all.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 14, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto gets 2 paneled.


I believe that he must first undo edo tensei.


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Orochimaru returns.


This.


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara off panels the k?ges.


I disagree.


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Manga is awesome again


That wouldn't make the manga awesome again, imo. (but hey, I think that it's already awesome.)​


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Doesn't look like Madara was summoned.



When he said trump card perhaps he refer to last chapter where Kabuto is laughing his ass and the brothers are shitting their pants.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw chibis and thought I was seeing spoilers for Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Still feels like Madara is just playing around with them. Hit them with a little Susanoo and Rinnegan and call it a day.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 14, 2012)

How so? Besides for this to be Cell Games we need some deaths although DBZ had the advantage in rezzing. Still Kishi needs to do a better job with new moves.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 14, 2012)

of course tsunage doesnt die wait what? k...w/e

uchiha bros vs kabuto = yawn

shadow/wood clones = yawn


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> When he said trump card perhaps he refer to last chapter where Kabuto is laughing his ass and the brothers are shitting their pants.



Where are they shitting their pants? Is there a secret page 18?


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> What did Kabuto do? I can't really tell.



he died. 10char


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

What the fuck. I looked at the pictures again.

Madara was sent to Kabuto but left the Kages 50 clones to play with. I HATE YOU KISHI! WHAT ABOUT TSUNADE!!!!!


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

*Am tempted to bump "Kabuto's That Jutsu" thread.*

Kabuto about to merk some fools, lol. 

Edo Madara, meh...comin' across like a Hashirama platform.  Guess Sasuke will show EMS.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Was Madara really summoned? It doesn't look like he was to me.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

i fucking knew it. itachi was gonna prevent sasuke from fighting kabuto so he could fight him himself


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeeeeah, they're definitely not shitting their pants at all.



One panel Sasuke is clearly :amazed. Last page from what it seems the 2 brothers or at least Sasuke are :amazed but there is one page earlier where Sasuke is definitively like that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> How so? Besides for this to be Cell Games we need some deaths although DBZ had the advantage in rezzing.


The 'ultimate fighter' creating clones of himself to fight challengers? All we need is a Gohan character for Madara to be attempting to enrage...


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 14, 2012)

I love that first page.

If Madara developed Kage Bunshin to counter Hashirama's Mokuton Bunshin no wonder Hashirama put it on the forbidden scroll. If so that scroll is probably full off Madara's jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> One panel Sasuke is clearly :amazed. Last page from what it seems the 2 brothers or at least Sasuke are :amazed but there is one page earlier where Sasuke is definitively like that.



Yeah he is, Itachi said something to him in the panel prior.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of dramatic faces this chapter.

Hopefully bombs are dropped.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah he is, Itachi said something to him in the panel prior.



Yeah he is yelling at Itachi lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Madara was not summoned to where the brothers are. The panel with his face is the first panel of that page and the last one of the kage fight. Then it cuts to the Uchiha brothers.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 14, 2012)

Kages gonna get gang-banged!


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorta' disappointed Sasuke starts with ....Shuriken?? Though it'd be cool if they were wired and upgraded versions of Pt1 Shurikens that actually work on Pt2 opponents.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutely proud of Sasuke. Spite Itachi like he deserved to be.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Sorta' disappointed Sasuke starts with ....Shuriken?? Though it'd be cool if they were wired and upgraded versions of Pt1 Shurikens that actually work on Pt2 opponents.



he thinks that low of Kabuto.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara was not summoned to where the brothers are. The panel with his face is the first panel of that page and the last one of the kage fight. Then it cuts to the Uchiha brothers.



That's just what I thought.

I was wondering what the hell they were talking about. Thought my eyes were missing a page some how.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Sorta' disappointed Sasuke starts with ....Shuriken?? Though it'd be cool if they were wired and upgraded versions of Pt1 Shurikens that actually work on Pt2 opponents.



That's Sasuke for you. Remember the Uchiha fight?

Shurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshurikenshuriken


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

Madara's just being silly now. Just drop some meteors and call it a day.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2012)

...maybe Naruto should have been summoned to fight Madara at this point.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah he is, Itachi said something to him in the panel prior.



itachi "your EMS is no match to kabuto"
sasuke "wha? ....... dude fuck you  i have the motherfucken EMS "
itachi "and yet i stopped your shuriken "
sasuke "........ fuck you "


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

If Madara developed Kage Bunshin he better at least have developed Sexy no Jutsu, too. Female Madara. 



Klue said:


> That's just what I thought.
> 
> I was wondering what the hell they were talking about. Thought my eyes were missing a page some how.



You missed my funny about you.


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

madara made mupltiply clones all with shared Rinnegan sight!!!
now we are talking.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

seems like a filler chapter. madara was pretty cool, but we the brothers fight has yet to start.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...maybe Naruto should have been summoned to fight Madara at this point.



he is out of chakra and I doubt he could win even if he had it.


@vered holy fuck I forgot about shared vision.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

But Kabuto is getting 1 paneled, but he is a weaksauce


----------



## hellohi (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto didn't summon Madara. That is Sasuke in the picture if you look closely. IDK what the black thing is that makes him resemble Madara... but it's not Madara


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> madara made mupltiply clones all with shared Rinnegan sight!!!
> now we are talking.



Kages confirmed for quintuple-fucked.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

If Madara really invented the Kage Bunshin, do you guys realize how ironic that is? Naruto is probably going to defeat him using that technique.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Never mind. I though Madara was summoned to Kabuto. Page 12 made me think that 

It was just a scene change though.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 14, 2012)

Madara isn't summoned smfh Kishi, and this chapter seems to be talking mostly aside from Madara making clones.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

Sasuke vs. Danzo: Starts with Susano'o.

Sasuke vs. Kabuto: Starts with... Shuriken?


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

see, told you to let the kages live 

we can see more rennigan feats. now let's see his new feats.......... shadow clones 



oh, shadow clones vs kages and not the real madara vs kages yet :amazed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara really invented the Kage Bunshin, do you guys realize how ironic that is? Naruto is probably going to defeat him using that technique.



I seriously doubt Naruto and Madara will even meet again, let alone fight.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Never mind. I though Madara was summoned to Kabuto. Page 12 made me think that
> 
> It was just a scene change though.



Notice anything else about Page 12?


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

also Madara absorbed Tsuchikage jinton attack if im not mistaken with preta path.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> also Madara absorbed Tsuchikage jinton attack if im not mistaken.


Yep that one is obvious.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> also Madara absorbed Tsuchikage jinton attack if im not mistaken with preta path.



That or Shinra Tensei. I can't really tell.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> But Kabuto is getting 1 paneled, but he is a weaksauce



thank god. i want a longer fight than two chapters for fucks sakes 

although, if i am not mistaken, kabuto is just talking so far. they didn't begin to fight or did they?


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Next chapter it better show each of the kages soloing the clones just by showing 5 panels. Each panel has a kage fucking clones up.

Because clones better not solo the kages. YOU HERE THAT KISHI!!


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm having an orgasm right now. I'm fvcking serious..


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

Man I kinda wanted Tobi to start doin' somethin', maybe next chapter. As expected though, this was going to set up the dynamics of the current battles, and the Kages seem to be pushing back a bit too. 

Looks like Kabuto is gettin' serious and Itachi's pullin the:

_Hey bro...I got this one. ​_card.

Bastard...he's just hatin' on EMS. 

Nah, but seriously wouldn't mind a chapter or two of Kabuto vs Itachi, though that likely means Itachi will eventually need Sasuke' help.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

you got to love how at this point madara is just doing ridiculous shit just to do it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> thank god. i want a longer fight than two chapters for fucks sakes
> 
> although, if i am not mistaken, kabuto is just talking so far. they didn't begin to fight or did they?



No, but I want some text. The fact that we have Sasuke :amazed in one panel and in the 17 one it appears both brothers are :amazed sounds delicious. And Kabuto in last panel seems to be about to kick asses.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto better be insanely strong to face two brothers at once, or he'll be trolled just like what they did to Oro


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Tsukuyomi confirmed for>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Edo Tensei


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

"Hey Sasuke, will you help me kill your bro again, please?"

What. the. fuck. is he thinking?


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

orochibuto, Kabuto just asked Sasuke for help. Sasuke>Kabuto.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh lord, Kabuto asking Sasuke to help kill Itachi.

WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> That or Shinra Tensei. I can't really tell.



i think it was preta path.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Tsunade was snapped in half and also got hit again by Madara and regenerated. 


And also Tsunade taunted him so Madara made more shadow clones. Not sure if Tsunade will regret that or was aiming to make him waste chakara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

So are they mokuton clones or kage bunshin? Must know. 

I'd prefer the former but if it's the latter, it's pretty much guaranteed that Naruto will fight him at some point, which means he's sticking around, so either works.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

UltimateDeadpool is going to flip once he reads the chapter. Tsukyomi can be used to control others? He's going to ramble on and on about physics and how this makes no sense.

Can't wait.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

kabuto shines for the first time since he became orchibuto the moment he tells sasuke to team up with him to fight kabuto. i was actually expecting that and thanks kishi. it's good to see such thinking. 


is it just me or is sasuke getting trolled with each chapter?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Next chapter it better show each of the kages soloing the clones just by showing 5 panels. Each panel has a kage fucking clones up.
> 
> *Because clones better not solo the kages. *YOU HERE THAT KISHI!!



9M Clone vs 3? Raikage hello?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> "Hey Sasuke, will you help me kill your bro again, please?"
> 
> What. the. fuck. is he thinking?


I just noticed that wow, did he really think Sasuke was going to help him kill Itachi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Tsunade was snapped in half and also got hit again by Madara and regenerated.
> 
> 
> And also Tsunade taunted him so Madara made more shadow clones. Not sure if Tsunade will regret that or was aiming to make him waste chakara.



Yeah just like she baited Pain into wasting chakra with CST, amirite?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Tsunade can regenerate/revive without seals too, just like Hashirama. She has officially regain her place at the top - along with her Grandfather.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 14, 2012)

Whats this shit ? Kabuto alive @ the end of the chapter ? 

King takes his time... Geez...


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol multi Madara multi fuck. As it stands now Kabuto is completely outshinning Tobi in villainy, his greatest power is fucking an entire alliance.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh lord, Kabuto asking Sasuke to help kill Itachi.
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU DOING



if kabuto keeps this up, he will be one of my favs. however, if it's a one chapter thingy then @kishi for a wasted character.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tsunade can regenerate/revive without seals too, just like Hashirama. She has officially regain her place at the top - along with her Grandfather.



She had to make seals to activate the jutsu, not quite the same.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabtuo doesn't seem to care that he's going to fight them both

He'll still get owned though


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Kabuto was just aiming to get Sasuke mad. Notice how Itachi stopped Sasuke from attacking?

Kabuto is playing Sasuke like a violin while Itachi has to stop Sasuke from doing anything rash.


----------



## Ezekial (Mar 14, 2012)

lol Madara is soooo fucking cool, "Now it's fair" LMAO i'll cry when he's inevitably defeated


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Tsunade was snapped in half and also got hit again by Madara and regenerated.
> 
> 
> And also Tsunade taunted him so Madara made more shadow clones. Not sure if Tsunade will regret that or was aiming to make him waste chakara.



No, the sentence just had bad grammar. The root snaps in two, not Tsunade.


----------



## HInch (Mar 14, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> you got to love how at this point madara is just doing ridiculous shit just to do it.



It's basically turned into "can Itachi undo Edo Tensei before Madara pulls more crazy god tier shit out of his ass and massacres _everyone_."


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> lol Madara is soooo fucking cool, "Now it's fair" LMAO i'll cry when he's inevitably defeated



All of us will, all of us.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Lol multi Madara multi fuck. As it stands now Kabuto is completely outshinning Tobi in villainy, his greatest power is fucking an entire alliance.



Not really, Madara wiped one party, meanwhile Tobi's aggro'd the entire alliance.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya...Sasuke and Itachi are teaming up: Kabuto must be a beast without using Edo Madara. 

:-O

At least it'll be fun to watch. Half the battle will be Itachi deflecting lethal attacks from Sasuke, lol....nah, Sasuke's one of the manga's better tacticians if his heart is into it.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> "Hey Sasuke, will you help me kill your bro again, please?"
> 
> What. the. fuck. is he thinking?



he probably doesn't know the truth of the massacre.
in his mind sasuke killed itachi the first time, why *wouldn't* he want to do it again.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara really invented the Kage Bunshin, do you guys realize how ironic that is? Naruto is probably going to defeat him using that technique.



It would be rather funny and it underlines how truly haxxed the move is since it was one of Madara's. However, if anything I'd say this shows that Naruto won't defeat Madara with TKB. They can match each other clone for clone and that makes the jutsu rather useless in battle.

So now Kabuto has two snakes. I wonder if he goes up to eight and that it means that he has advanced the Yamata no Jutsu into the Yamata no Orochi no Jutsu.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Lol multi Madara multi fuck. As it stands now Kabuto is completely outshinning Tobi in villainy, his greatest power is fucking an entire alliance.



How would it go it Madara said no to him? He wouldn't be able to use Madara's power then since he was oblivious to it kekekkeeke


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tsunade can regenerate/revive without seals too, just like Hashirama. She has officially regain her place at the top - along with her Grandfather.



Nah, as far as we know Hashirama had it as a passive ability. She had to actively develop and activate Byakugo.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Tsunade was snapped in half and also got hit again by Madara and regenerated.
> 
> 
> And also Tsunade taunted him so Madara made more shadow clones. Not sure if Tsunade will regret that or was aiming to make him waste chakara.



U would think Tsunade would learn from what happened last time she taunted a big bad. I am not sure Edos can run out of chakra. Chakra requires spirtual energy and physical energy and if I had to guess I would say Physical energy is the limiting factor.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 14, 2012)

Tsukiyomi > Edo Tensei.

What a jutsu...


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2012)

SASUKE...WILL BE...TEAMING UP...WITH ITACHI?! 

YES YES YES!!!! MY DREAMS ARE FINALLY COMING TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I think Kabuto was just aiming to get Sasuke mad. Notice how Itachi stopped Sasuke from attacking?
> 
> Kabuto is playing Sasuke like a violin while Itachi has to stop Sasuke from doing anything rash.



should be an interesting fight.

now what is kabuto's last line because i think he has a way to defeat tsukyumi!!!!

that jutsu?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Nah, as far as we know Hashirama had it as a passive ability. She had to actively develop and activate Byakugo.



Close enough.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Ya...Sasuke and Itachi are teaming up: Kabuto must be a beast without using Edo Madara.
> 
> :-O
> 
> At least it'll be fun to watch. Half the battle will be Itachi deflecting lethal attacks from Sasuke, lol....nah, Sasuke's one of the manga's better tacticians if his heart is into it.



why would sauske want to deaft edo tense. it is killing his enemies and brought his big bro back so killing kabuto so it won't be defeated is the logical choice


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Nah, as far as we know Hashirama had it as a passive ability. She had to actively develop and activate Byakugo.



in a way it makes her more pathetic, its her greatest ability, and her grandfather had it natrually.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> How would it go it Madara said no to him? He wouldn't be able to use Madara's power then since he was oblivious to it kekekkeeke



He can take control over it. Madara is Kabuto's edo tensei and part of his power, Kabuto can choose to take control if he wants but prefers not to so he can use him to its maximum capabilities.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> U would think Tsunade would learn from what happened last time she taunted a big bad. I am not sure Edos can run out of chakra. Chakra requires spirtual energy and physical energy and if I had to guess I would say Physical energy is the limiting factor.



1. Tsunade just put Pain in his place. And Pain got buthurt about it. Also he would have done it either way. Konoha would have gotten in the way and was of no use.

2. Trollkage was tired from using a lot of chakara.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

Whatever the outcome is, it won't be an easy fight for Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 14, 2012)

Tsunade is alright, no flashbacks.

Her death is not coming.

I hope Kabuto will survive, and escape after dealing the edo tensai.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Nah, as far as we know Hashirama had it as a passive ability. She had to actively develop and activate Byakugo.




Sakura and Kabuto healed without handseals before.

Does that mean Hashirama>>>>Kabuto>>>Sakura>>>Tsunade now?


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

now if anything the rinnegan shared sight has to go with clones.
its basically meant for it.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> why would sauske want to deaft edo tense. it is killing his enemies and brought his big bro back so killing kabuto so it won't be defeated is the logical choice


Well....he did throw shurikens at Kabuto. Guess he didn't like what he had to say lol.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He can take control over it. Madara is Kabuto's edo tensei and part of his power, Kabuto can choose to take control if he wants but prefers not to so he can use him to its maximum capabilities.



Read my post, he can take control of it and yes it's part of his power, but he doesn't know his jutsus, that is why he isn't taking control of him, he would be useless if he did.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess Itachi meant that Sasuke could torture Kabuto into undoing ET with Tsukuyomi.​


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Tsukiyomi > Edo Tensei.
> 
> What a jutsu...



Shishui's eye on the crow already proved a sufficiently powerful genjitsu could beat Edo Tensei. However, what Itachi is suggesting is not the same. He's going to use it on Kabuto and force Kabuto to release the technique. It does not need to overcome the power of Edo Tensei. It simply needs to overcome the resistance of Kabuto. And as has been stated already, you can't really beat Tsukiyomi once eye contact is made.


----------



## Tengu (Mar 14, 2012)

Madara is just trolling the kages right now, i think Kabuto will summon Madara to help him defeat the uchiha bros, while Madara's clones finish off the kages.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Read my post, he can take control of it and yes it's part of his power, but he doesn't know his jutsus, that is why he isn't taking control of him, he would be useless if he did.



He has seen enough of his jutsus maybe he wont use it to its maximum capacity but it will be super deadly still.

But it still appear Kabuto isnt using his greatest power for the fight I am interested in the last lines of the chapter.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara really invented the Kage Bunshin, do you guys realize how ironic that is? Naruto is probably going to defeat him using that technique.



when itachi said that naruto is like madara, he was not joking 

itachi's words are coming true


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

i think it was too early for itachi to claim that he is edo tensei's weakness


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 14, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Whatever the outcome is, it won't be an easy fight for Itachi and Sasuke.



That's probably because they cannot kill him..... 

Itachi even stopped Sasuke's "Kunai's" from harming Kabuto....

Last I checked with the exception of Tsukuyomi all MS jutsu are lethal by nature.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm still confused.

Was Kabuto just being an idiot or does he not know that Sasuke knows the truth about Itachi (or he doesnt know himself)?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> 1. Tsunade just put Pain in his place. And Pain got buthurt about it. Also he would have done it either way. Konoha would have gotten in the way and was of no use.



Assumptions. Before she opened her big mouth, Nagato was a in a decent mood. Tsunade speaks and Nagato goes nuclear.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So are they mokuton clones or kage bunshin? Must know.
> 
> I'd prefer the former but if it's the latter, it's pretty much guaranteed that Naruto will fight him at some point, which means he's sticking around, so either works.



Madara makes the handseal Naruto always makes so those should be kage bunshin. Mokuton Bunshin don't need handseals I believe



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Tsukiyomi > Edo Tensei.
> 
> What a jutsu...



Itachi is just setting himself up to fail. Tsukiyomi won't work.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Tobitobi said:


> I guess Itachi meant that Sasuke could torture Kabuto into undoing ET with Tsukuyomi.​



Torture breaking Orochimaru's legacy? . Tsukuyomi should have a mind controlling aspect, torture wont do it.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Tsunade has some guts. Taunting Madara like that? Tsunade I am your fan but are you crazy!


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm still confused.
> 
> Was Kabuto just being an idiot or does he not know that Sasuke knows the truth about Itachi (or he doesnt know himself)?



Could have sworn Kabuto was listening in to Itachi and Naruto's conversation.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Sakura and Kabuto healed without handseals before.
> 
> Does that mean Hashirama>>>>Kabuto>>>Sakura>>>Tsunade now?



And Kabuto's is both passive and has no apparent drawbacks. Not as fast working as Tsunade's, but still.

Don't forget the White Snake auto-heal!


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

Tobitobi said:


> I guess Itachi meant that Sasuke could torture Kabuto into undoing ET with Tsukuyomi.​



Also Itachi can probably extend Tsukiyomi's duration and use it like a normal genjutsu once he breaks Kabuto. Tsukiyomi can control time, so it doesn't have to last an instant if Itachi wants to make it longer.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

Top 5 Telegrams threads of the week:

5.) Edo Madara created/uses Tajuu Kage Bunshin no jutsu. 

4.) Sasuke/Itachi/Kabuto dynamic

3.) Tsunade's jutsu/kicking ass

2.) Kabuto is a beast; he's upgraded Orochimaru's Hydra jutsu 

1.) Tsukuyomi can _control _opponents.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Madara makes the handseal Naruto always makes so those should be kage bunshin. Mokuton Bunshin don't need handseals I believe
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi is just setting himself up to fail. Tsukiyomi won't work.



It probably can't work of the bat, that's why they will need to wear him down imo. That or he will enrage Sasuke into killing him, not on purpose.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

I like how kishi goes against convention. if anything you would atleast expect tsunade to surpass hashirama in regeneratin considering its her ultimate jutsu. But nope shes living in a mans world


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Could have sworn Kabuto was listening in to Itachi and Naruto's conversation.



oooooooooor 

he's just messing with sasuke.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Wait what?Madara created 24 Clones now!?

Which ones.Wood Clones wasnt it?


----------



## auem (Mar 14, 2012)

orochibuto must be happy....as kabuto is taking on both the brothers,he can still brag after kabuto loses.... 

now that madara is using kage bushin to fight each kage individually,i hope we can see some new doujutsus...


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

sasuke and itachi vs kabuto.
madara kbs vs the kages.
awesome fights await.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm still confused.
> 
> Was Kabuto just being an idiot or does he not know that Sasuke knows the truth about Itachi (or he doesnt know himself)?



Maybe he is simply pissing Sasuke should wait for text. "Suggest Sasuke" isnt the same as asking Sasuke, he could be taunting Sasuke in a jokingly way.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> That's probably because they cannot kill him.....
> 
> Itachi even stopped Sasuke's "Kunai's" from harming Kabuto....
> 
> Last I checked with the exception of Tsukuyomi all MS jutsu are lethal by nature.....



Oh boy..... damage control already and Kabuto hasnt even started to fight


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 14, 2012)

lol madara has to use shadow clones just to keep up with the kages.


----------



## Mister (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto's probably trying to taunt Sasuke to kill him; makes things harder for Itachi.

Also: so Tsukuyomi _doesn't_ instantly knock people out initially.  It can be used to control... like say revealing where a certain Killer B was? 


Though Tsukuyomi's probably not as efficient as Koto in terms of control, otherwise there wouldn't have been a need to Amaterasu Nagato.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 14, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> That's probably because they cannot kill him.....
> 
> Itachi even stopped Sasuke's "Kunai's" from harming Kabuto....
> 
> Last I checked with the exception of Tsukuyomi all MS jutsu are lethal by nature.....



*Totsuka is the only justu that can kill Kabuto anyway.Amaterasu was already countered with Oral rebirth once.

*


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Torture breaking Orochimaru's legacy? . Tsukuyomi should have a mind controlling aspect, torture wont do it.



I have predicted this as well. But it is the only evident outcome.​


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

itachi might also consider the possibility that kabuto will be summoning edo tensei to fight them, dont forget.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Madara makes the handseal Naruto always makes so those should be kage bunshin. Mokuton Bunshin don't need handseals I believe



That's what I was figuring too. MS is throwing me off.

I guess I'll just have to look on the bright side and assume this means that Madara's hanging around for a while. How I hate that jutsu though.


----------



## Jad (Mar 14, 2012)

So Kages going to get offpanneled fighting clones, and it switches to Itachi vs Kabuto.

I think we are going to wait as long as we did for the Madara vs Kage fights to see Naruto, Kakashi, Bee and Gai taking on Tobi (or whats happening).

I'll be proud if Gai has his gates still opened WOOP xD


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm still confused.
> 
> Was Kabuto just being an idiot or does he not know that Sasuke knows the truth about Itachi (or he doesnt know himself)?



I don't think he knew. It is a _secret_.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

Mister said:


> Kabuto's probably trying to taunt Sasuke to kill him; makes things harder for Itachi.
> 
> Also: so Tsukuyomi _doesn't_ instantly knock people out initially.  It can be used to control... like say revealing where a certain Killer B was?



Yes, Tsukiyomi could be used for that, but the catch is that Sasuke can't control time in his genjutsu so it isn't Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

畜生道 said:


> *Totsuka is the only justu that can kill Kabuto anyway.Amaterasu was already countered with Oral rebirth once.
> 
> *



I'd like to see him spam oral rebirth more than they can spam amaterasu.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> That's probably because they cannot kill him.....
> 
> Itachi even stopped Sasuke's "Kunai's" from harming Kabuto....
> 
> Last I checked with the exception of Tsukuyomi all MS jutsu are lethal by nature.....


not really. 

ameterasu can still be stopped as itachi did to sasuke's CS2 wings. he might use it on kabuto's legs to stop him.

susano'o is a one hit kill.

tsukyumi. i still think kabuto has a way to defeat it.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Itachi or Sasuke has to forcefully stop Edo Tensei some how or all of the Kages will perish. Sucks for Kabuto, but it has to go down.

Guess he could still summon Madara, but whatever.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 14, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Also Itachi can probably extend Tsukiyomi's duration and use it like a normal genjutsu once he breaks Kabuto. Tsukiyomi can control time, so it doesn't have to last an instant if Itachi wants to make it longer.



I still wouldn't take Kabuto as the type to break from genjutsu, even Tsukuyomi. Imo Itachi's best bet is to take Sasuke hostage.​


----------



## Jad (Mar 14, 2012)

Like I said before my post hit the bottom of a thread and wen to the next page.

I think we are going to wait for the Naruto, Bee, Kakashi and Gai vs Tobi fight, as long as we waited for the Madara vs Kage fight.

Come on Gai, have those Gates opened xD


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh boy..... damage control already and Kabuto hasnt even started to fight



Damage control, did you read the preview?


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi or *Sasuke has *to forcefully stop Edo Tensei some how or all of the Kages will perish. Sucks for Kabuto, but it has to go down.



why? 

why does sasuke want to not kill kabuto?


----------



## auem (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> itachi might also consider the possibility that kabuto will be summoning edo tensei to fight them, dont forget.



i still hope kabuto will summon fugaku and co...


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm still hanging on to the belief that trolls await Itachi from Kabuto, especially in regard to Sharingan defense. 

We'll see though...I'd love Itachi to say,

_I'm Edo Tensei's weakness...Tsukuyomi!!!​_
this chapter and then Kabuto to say, 

_Trollololol....shenanigan defense!_​


----------



## handsock (Mar 14, 2012)

*insert aww yeah itachi + sasuke fanboy tagteam match*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi or Sasuke has to forcefully stop Edo Tensei some how or all of the Kages will perish. Sucks for Kabuto, but it has to go down.
> 
> Guess he could still summon Madara, but whatever.



Even if ET goes, Madara won't. I'd bet my avy on it, and I haven't changed my avy since I joined.



Addy said:


> not really.
> 
> ameterasu can still be stopped as itachi did to sasuke's CS2 wings. he might use it on kabuto's legs to stop him.



Kabuto doesn't really have legs. He just has vestigial appendages.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Fuck! I thought the chapter was out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

So kabuto solicited Sasuke's help to kill itachi.

Yeah, where's that guy that made a thread saying kabuto was individually superior to either of them?

He needs to be cockslaped at 300km/h


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

I know this'll likely read better when in tandem with other chapters, but as is, I feel kinda disappointed. 

And Bleach is on break? Man, wtf?


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

anyone else realize we've had the same clffhanger for like 3 chapters now.

"oh the brothers are going to team up!"
it reminds me of naruto's foreplay with the kyuubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> I'm still hanging on to the belief that trolls await Itachi from Kabuto, especially in regard to Sharingan defense.
> 
> We'll see though...I'd love Itachi to say,
> 
> ...


this is what might happen, exacly because itachi already claimed it.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Even if ET goes, Madara won't. I'd bet my avy on it, and I haven't changed my avy since I joined.



I'm going to hold you to this.


----------



## auem (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> I'm still hanging on to the belief that trolls await Itachi from Kabuto, especially in regard to Sharingan defense.
> 
> We'll see though...I'd love Itachi to say,
> 
> ...



but going by the spoiler,itachi said kabuto himself is edo-tensei's weakness...


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Damage control, did you read the preview?



Yeah I did and you are already making excuses in the case Kabuto wins or even gives a fight "its just because they cant kill him thus they are stronger" 

You know that unlike situational advantadges not being able to kill the user as it fucks you becuase the edos who are the lingering power of the user will kill you, is an advantadge of the jutsu right?

In any case Totsuka is the only jutsu they have that could kill him, since Amaterasu got already countered by Oro who so far is weaker than Kabuto and way weaker.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fuck! I thought the chapter was out.


Freaking spam posters in the spoiler thread


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fuck! I thought the chapter was out.



me too.


----------



## Jad (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> So kabuto solicited Sasuke's help to kill itachi.
> 
> Yeah, where's that guy that made a thread saying kabuto was individually superior to either of them?
> 
> He needs to be cockslaped at 300km/h



What are you talking about, Itachi and Sasuke are going to take on Kabuto by himself, you don't see the guy scared or anything in the panel. I wouldn't be surprised if he has a few tricks up his sleeve to beat the brothers down.

Whatever happens in these next few chapters makes Kabuto all the more stronger and resilient.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah kishi is getting annoying with this, its the same fucking cliffhanger -_-


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah I did and you are already making excuses in the case Kabuto wins or even gives a fight "its just because they cant kill him thus they are stronger"



That's not an excuse. It's a fact. Itachi or Sasuke must undo the Edo Tensei.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto asking Sasuke to fight Itachi, good way to provoke him. Either way I'm super interested to see how powerful he is using hydra techniques. 

Hope Kabuto gets good feats, need something other then Edo.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> So kabuto solicited Sasuke's help to kill itachi.
> 
> Yeah, where's that guy that made a thread saying kabuto was individually superior to either of them?
> 
> He needs to be cockslaped at 300km/h



This chapter just made clear they will have to TEAM to take on Kabuto. Kabuto SUGGESTED (not asked) Sasuke to kill Itachi which could be for taunt purposes.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> So kabuto solicited Sasuke's help to kill itachi.
> 
> Yeah, where's that guy that made a thread saying kabuto was individually superior to either of them?
> 
> He needs to be cockslaped at 300km/h



i don't care if he made the same offer to itachi and that made sauske week. this is the first time i can begin to respect kabuto. whether he means that itachi or sasuke are stronger than him on their own is irrelevant to me.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

I really hope Kabuto tricks Itachi by revealing that edo Madara cant be released.

Then the kages would have to seal him because Kishi said this Manga is coming to a end and Madara does not fit into the current plot honestly.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 14, 2012)

*In the last panel of the chapter, Kabuto looks like he is about to go all "That jutsu" on their asses  Finally the wait is over *


----------



## Lovely (Mar 14, 2012)

By letting Sasuke help capture Kabuto, Itachi is still probably trying to redeem him. At least this will help Sasuke's case in the way that he'll be perceived by others once the war is over. 

Sasuke is unknowingly falling right into Itachi's plan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

^ Still think Sasuke will kill Kabuto without ET being cancelled.



Jad said:


> What are you talking about, Itachi and Sasuke are going to take on Kabuto by himself, *you don't see the guy scared or anything in the panel*. I wouldn't be surprised if he has a few tricks up his sleeve to beat the brothers down.
> 
> Whatever happens in these next few chapters makes Kabuto all the more stronger and resilient.



Orochimaru wasn't scared, either.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> I'm still hanging on to the belief that trolls await Itachi from Kabuto, especially in regard to Sharingan defense.
> 
> We'll see though...I'd love Itachi to say,
> 
> ...



It was never really a fair playing field to begin with, imo. Evident from the only defense being to look at the user's feet to predict their movements, be an Uchiha yourself , or avoid contact altogether. Now it looks like Itachi is basically saying that they have had mind control all along and it's both of them against one guy.

Would not be upset ​


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

auem said:


> but going by the spoiler,itachi said kabuto himself is edo-tensei's weakness...


Touche. Readingcomprehensionfail. 

Either way, Kabuto seems to indicate something else making himself invincible; the natural conclusion is defense to shenanigans.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> I'm still hanging on to the belief that trolls await Itachi from Kabuto, especially in regard to Sharingan defense.
> 
> We'll see though...I'd love Itachi to say,
> 
> ...



I can actually see that happening, but in honesty, I know Itachi/Sasuke will pull through..the dude just said he's(kabuto?) ET's weakness

Btw, tsukuyomi controlling opponents will rape the battledome.

Does this make tsukuyomi a "mini koto" to some extent?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

畜生道 said:


> *In the last panel of the chapter, Kabuto looks like he is about to go all "That jutsu" on their asses  Finally the wait is over *



If he is going all out from the start he lost already.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

1 - they cant kill him straight away, if this was the mission, kabuto would be done right now and he kind of made it clear himself.

2 - they are teaming up for strategy, but there is also the fact that they know about the possibility of kabuto bringing other edo tensei.


dont try to distort it.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

After what happened to Orochimaru, I can't imagine why Kabuto would approach Tobi and aim his sights on Sasuke, if he didn't have a way to deal with the Sharingan.

Wouldn't make sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I really hope Kabuto tricks Itachi by revealing that edo Madara cant be released.
> 
> Then the kages would have to seal him because Kishi said this Manga is coming to a end and *Madara does not fit into the current plot honestly.*



:rofl

That's a good one. He's only the guy who orchestrated everything, the original genetically altered heir to the RS (whereas Naruto seems to be the original biological heir, so there is a parallel there), the man who has been hyped to hell for nearly 200 chapters, the guy whose master plan is the perfect foil to Naruto's, the partner and likely the creator of the current main villain, the founder of Konoha, the founder of the cycle of hatred, the first guy to fuck with the bijuu, and now likely the creator of Naruto's signature jutsu.

No, he isn't important at all.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru wasn't scared, either.



When he fought Sasuke you mean?

Cause he could have killed him after paralyzing him if he wasn't so obsessed with gaining the Sharingan


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I really hope Kabuto tricks Itachi by revealing that edo Madara cant be released.
> 
> Then the kages would have to seal him because Kishi said this Manga is coming to a end and *Madara does not fit into the current plot honestly*.



lol, what?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> If he is going all out from the start he lost already.



*Nah, he's about to one-shot them both *


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I can actually see that happening, but in honesty, I know Itachi/Sasuke will pull through..the dude just said he's ET's weakness
> 
> Btw, tsukuyomi controlling opponents will rape the battledome.
> 
> Does this make tsukuyomi a "mini koto" to some extent?



Ya...I think Kabuto will put up an impressive fight but the cards are pretty well stacked against him. 

Tsukuyomi just became the Koto for non-Uchiha. While I don't participate in the battle-dome, hypothetically, not many non-Uchiha are going to escape it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> 1 - they cant kill him straight away, *if this was the mission, kabuto would be done right now* and he kind of made it clear himself.
> 
> 2 - they are teaming up for strategy, but there is also the fact that they know about the possibility of kabuto bringing other edo tensei.
> 
> ...



This is an outright lie and you have no proof for this.

Damage control already.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This chapter just made clear they will have to TEAM to take on Kabuto. Kabuto SUGGESTED (not asked) Sasuke to kill Itachi which could be for taunt purposes.


Lol give it up already, he asked for Sasuke's help because he believed Sasuke was still pissed off with Itachi. 

They don't have to team up to lay the smackdown on Kabuto but why not make easy work easier?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't we hold off this Kabuto stronger/weaker than Itachi/Sasuke until after the text is translated.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> When he fought Sasuke you mean?
> 
> Cause he could have killed him after paralyzing him *if he wasn't so obsessed with gaining the Sharingan*



If you want to believe that, okay. But even if it were true, the bolded part is key. Kabuto is obsessed with gaining Sasuke's body, so I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. Even if Kabuto could curbstomp, he's just going to make stupid mistakes because he's an obsessed psycho.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 14, 2012)

So Sasuke's redemption just made itself that much simpler with the fact that he's helping to take down Kabuto.

...Eh.

So long Kabuto, it was nice knowing you.  You're up against a guy with a MO of taking out highly skilled opponents within a short time frame storywise and the resident deuteragonist who's in need of a good showing for his latest power up.  Also, both of your opponents have a bad habit of screwing over your idol but good.

Combine this with my predictions weeks ago about Kabuto being taken down during the Kages' darkest hour, and you can only say this: stick a fork in him, he's done.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah kishi is getting annoying with this, its the same fucking cliffhanger -_-


No it's not


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why don't we hold off this Kabuto stronger/weaker than Itachi/Sasuke until after the text is translated.



I think that it's too late for that.​


----------



## Helios (Mar 14, 2012)

It is not going to be easy to genjutsu Kabuto.I assume that either the white snake has a separate chakra source meaning that it could apply it to force Kabuto out or he has isolated Orochimaru's chakra as a foreign chakra source for that specific purpose.

Kabuto knows what the weakness of ET is,he has told it to Madara,but he is not stupid.He will have foreseen all the possibilities and he will have taken all the possible measures available to overcome it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Lol give it up already, he asked for Sasuke's help because he believed Sasuke was still pissed off with Itachi.
> 
> They don't have to team up to lay the smackdown on Kabuto but why not make easy work easier?



Give up?  I am not the one who is at this stage already using damage control to give excuses of why Kabuto will give an excellent fight and maybe (MAYBE again I say) win.

Wait for the text, suggest is not asking. He could very well be taunting Sasuke, he seemed zero worried about facing both. We will see next chapter, if he puts an even fight against both its clear the team is required to beat him and indivudually they can. If they rape him next chapter then its clear individually they are.

Just let me tell in the manga a team has never gone to a rape and I doubt this is the first time.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This chapter just made clear they will have to TEAM to take on Kabuto. Kabuto SUGGESTED (not asked) Sasuke to kill Itachi which could be for taunt purposes.



Why do they HAVE to team up? What has Kabuto shown that forced them to NEED each others help? The chapter said Itachi said he'd use Tsukiyomi, and that HE's the weakness. 

..,how, with that being said, did you gather that they HAVE to team up? 

Have to, and decide to are two completely different things. Nothing has happened to suggest it's a NEED, especially when Itachi basically explained how he'd end the technique on his own. Unless he tried it and it failed, Sasuke helping out is to make absolutely sure it happens.

We are talking about a serious situation.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a feeling folks are gonna be singing a new tune next week. kabuto's about to pull some twisted shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Helios said:


> It is not going to be easy to genjutsu Kabuto.



Magical reflecting glasses!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what?



i loled too .




Orochibuto said:


> This is an outright lie and you have no proof for this.
> 
> Damage control already.



oh please, why would kabuto warn that he should not be killed if it wasnt the case? 

kabuto is no fool, he knows how letal itachi is supposed to be.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Was busy rooting and unlocking mine and my sister's phone.

Fcuk yea Itachi and Sasuke double-teaming Kabuto.

Have all my money Kishi.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

This fight's gonna go like most do:

Itachi/sasuke think they have the upper hand
Kabuto pulls trollololol card
Kabuto thinks he has the upper hand
Kabuto manic laughter
Uchiha bros pull something out of their asses
Kabuto's dead
Orochibuto - "not fair, the only reason yada yada yada "
Me - yawn, I'm disappoint itachi/Sasuke, he lasted more than two panels


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 14, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I have a feeling folks are gonna be singing a new tune next week. kabuto's about to pull some twisted shit.



*Amen, brother *


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> :rofl
> 
> That's a good one. He's only the guy who orchestrated everything, the original genetically altered heir to the RS (whereas Naruto seems to be the original biological heir, so there is a parallel there), the man who has been hyped to hell for nearly 200 chapters, the guy whose master plan is the perfect foil to Naruto's, the partner and likely the creator of the current main villain, the founder of Konoha, the founder of the cycle of hatred, the first guy to fuck with the bijuu, and now likely the creator of Naruto's signature jutsu.
> 
> No, he isn't important at all.



1. He may have started everything but he is irrelevant now

2. Hype does not equal relevance

3. Yes I get it he started it now


If Kabuto is killed how would it effect the manga?

Eh not by much in my opinion.

If Tobi is sealed basically the main and final villain is gone

If Sasuke gets killed the whole manga falls apart.


If Madara gets sealed what changes. It would not effect the manga in any way.


All his plans and current abilities are now Tobi abilities and plans.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Magical reflecting glasses!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> This fight's gonna go like most do:
> 
> Itachi/sasuke think they have the upper hand
> Kabuto pulls trollololol card
> ...


this is so predictable .


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

So anyone else think that Sasuke is going to put a wrench in the works and accidentally on purpose kill Kabuto? I imagine that once Sasuke realizes that he'll be helping take away his brother from himself again, that he might decide not to help Itachi at a crucial junction.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

what will be a problem for itachi and sasuke is "that jutsu".

and thats why sasuke has EMS guys , the asspull that we are talking about, is probably a new power related to it.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> So anyone else think that Sasuke is going to put a wench in the works and accidentally on purpose kill Kabuto?



I doubt it. What would that do plotwise? Madara would become a permanent fixture and Itachi would be pissed off at Sasuke but probably not willing to kill him. Itachi would probably end up having to save the Kages personally by bottling Madara.


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 14, 2012)

lol kabutofans.
previous chapter -kabuto : itachi dont kill me or edo tensei isnt over.
this chapter -kabuto : sasuke team up with me to kill itachi.
this really implies kabuto>>>sasuke+itachi


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

i think that he accepted too easy to team up with itachi.


i will wait for the translation to see what kind of feeling sasuke is passing


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Why do they HAVE to team up? What has Kabuto shown that forced them to NEED each others help? The chapter said Itachi said he'd use Tsukiyomi, and that HE's the weakness.
> 
> ..,how, with that being said, did you gather that they HAVE to team up?
> 
> ...



As I said if they rape Kabuto then fine I will admit they are individually stronger and the team wasnt necessary.

But if Kabuto fights them on even grounds (specially without using his greatest power) then it will be obvious the team is needes as even as a team they are even and individually would not.



Jeαnne said:


> oh please, why would kabuto warn that he should not be killed if it wasnt the case?
> 
> kabuto is no fool, he knows how letal itachi is supposed to be.



Ehhhhh........ becuase its an advantadge that his jutsu edo tensein inherently gives him to anyone he fights as otherwise they fight into a stalemate should the user summon edos?

So according to you Kabuto should just shut up and simply not use the advantadge his jutsu gives him, hmph thats extremelly logical.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Marsala said:


> I doubt it. What would that do plotwise? Madara would become a permanent fixture and Itachi would be pissed off at Sasuke but probably not willing to kill him. Itachi would probably end up having to save the Kages personally by bottling Madara.


It would drag it out a bit more (oh yay) and complicate the plot a bit. I also think that it would give the Uchiha brothers' relationship some much-needed tension.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the chibi face off, one of the best things I've seen in Naruto, ever!


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

*@Marsala*

Or the kages could pull through a ass pull.

Will of wind

Will of lightning

Will of water

have not been shown.

Right now only 2/5 of the kages are fighting to there full potential. Each kage needs a flashback to fight at full potential.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> I love the chibi face off, one of the best things I've seen in Naruto, ever!


I hereby request that Kishi do this more often. An entire chapter in the style of Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth would be awesome.

Also, continuity reference with the spinoff manga anyone?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 14, 2012)

*Kabuto+ vs Edo Itachi & EMSasuke.*
Worst stomp imaginable?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 14, 2012)

Madara BUSHIN! this guy is haxxx


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 14, 2012)

So Tsunade is invincible now?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I have a feeling folks are gonna be singing a new tune next week. kabuto's about to pull some twisted shit.



He has to, if he plans on taking on two MS users and one with a perfected Mangekyou. Just hope Kabuto doesn't ultimately become Sasuke's training dummy.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> So Tsunade is invincible now?


Until she chews through the last twenty years of her life, yes.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> *Kabuto+ vs Edo Itachi & EMSasuke.*
> Worst stomp imaginable?



Without Kabuto using his greatest power 

I thought this chapter showed people that the guy isnt getting one paneled, will have to wait for next one


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> Madara BUSHIN! this guy is haxxx



with shared sight.the hax is even bigger than you think.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> *Kabuto+ vs Edo Itachi & EMSasuke.*
> Worst stomp imaginable?


Add Madara to that mix and you have winrar.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah I did and you are already making excuses in the case Kabuto wins or even gives a fight "its just because they cant kill him thus they are stronger"


In case Kabuto wins? 

But we both know he isn't going to.

Much like the impending Sasuke vs. Naruto.

I'm only implicating a possible handicap that ensures the fight to last longer than expected......

I'm only implicating "That wanting to see both brothers go all out" may not be possible with simply just Kabuto.

The later is more....... "Frustrating" than the first.



> You know that unlike situational advantadges not being able to kill the user as it fucks you becuase the edos who are the lingering power of the user will kill you, is an advantadge of the jutsu right?


My assessment has little do with with the situational advantageous and more to do with wanting to see the brothers "Go all out"...

If Kabuto could provide that, I have no qualms with his character doing so; However, from what I'm reading....... It is Kishi already doing the supposed "Damage control" thus my assessment only interprets what was given.



> In any case Totsuka is the only jutsu they have that could kill him, since Amaterasu got already countered by Oro who so far is weaker than Kabuto and way weaker.


Amaterasu was countered by Oro?

I suggest you reread the manga.

So many factors came into in regards to "Sasuke's" feat...

From the casters intent, to the specific placement of the flames by it's caster, too the limitation in regards to such by the caster itself.

Amaterasu/Enton flames has become spammable at least to some degree by both brothers...

Simply avoiding it once is no longer enough....... Much like nailing a "Half court shot"


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Where is Ohana? Should have posted the text by now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> with shared sight.the hax is even bigger than you think.


Madara just surpassed Pain in that regard.

Come at me.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, I find it hard to believe that Kabuto has something that can contend with a double-Susanoo defense that isn't Madara or some other major ET zombie that we don't know about. 

He has to have something up his sleeve. 

Of course, since they can't outright kill him, they will have to finesse the situation. Will be interesting to see how they pull that off, 'cause Kabuto is as elusive as they come.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this is so predictable .





It's still amusing to see that some people actually believe Kabuto has a chance in the end.

Sasuke and Itachi fighting on the same side is fanservice 101. Don't be surprised to see a brofist moment. Saying they're gonna lose is like saying Nintendo will stop using Mario and Luigi.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Roughly 5 Madara's per Kage, 25 in all. That's 25 ninja (26 including the original) utilizing the Rinnegan's shared sight ability.

I don't know what to say, really.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> *Without Kabuto using his greatest power *
> 
> I thought this chapter showed people that the guy isnt getting one paneled, will have to wait for next one



damage control already?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Where is Ohana? Should have posted the text by now.


She's waiting for the chapter to come out.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> 1 - they cant kill him straight away, if this was the mission, kabuto would be done right now and he kind of made it clear himself.
> 
> 2 - they are teaming up for strategy, but there is also the fact that they know about the possibility of kabuto bringing other edo tensei.



Kabuto ain't shown nothing yet. Kabuto is a clever and tricky shinobi. He obviously takes every advantage he can get. Telling Itachi that he can't be killed if they want to end Edo Tensei is only to his advantage and not necessarily an admission of inferiority.



Kuromaku said:


> So Sasuke's redemption just made itself that much simpler with the fact that he's helping to take down Kabuto.
> 
> ...Eh.
> 
> ...


This fight doesn't have anything to do with Sasuke's inevitable redemption. He isn't fighting Kabuto because he wants to make up for his crimes. He does it because he hates the guy and especially because he dared to summon his beloved elder brother back from the dead.

Sure Kabuto is doomed but this is still far from over. He too has something to show before his end.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> This fight's gonna go like most do:
> 
> Itachi/sasuke think they have the upper hand
> Kabuto pulls trollololol card and defeats Itachi
> ...



fixed


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 14, 2012)

Amaterasu, Fuuton: Rasenshuriken, Tsukiyomi, Rakiri, Jinton, etc are all now ineffective against Tsunade. She can tank it and heal since it apparently heals from any kind of wound. Tsunade is so boss now!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

to think that itachi and sasuke teaming up for the first time...fucking priceless.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Until she chews through the last twenty years of her life, yes.



Senju and Uzamaki have powerful bodies,massive chakara,and longer human life spans.


I would say she has plenty of life to chew on.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Amaterasu, Fuuton: Rasenshuriken, Tsukiyomi, Rakiri, Jinton, etc are all now ineffective against Tsunade. She can tank it and heal since it apparently heals from any kind of wound. Tsunade is so boss now!!!



the problem with amaterasu is that she would burn for 7 days so her chakra would probably end before it wears out


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Madara just surpassed Pain in that regard.
> 
> Come at me.



please madara surpassed pain in haxx about the same time he pulled two meteors  out of his ass


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

To be honest I want Kabuto to be pushed so hard that he loses control and Orochimaru's cells take over.


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Of course, since they can't outright kill him, they will have to finesse the situation. Will be interesting to see how they pull that off, 'cause Kabuto is as elusive as they come.



don't forget* that kabuto can't kill sasuke either *, since he want his body
and he can't kill itachi exept sealing him 

so even kabuto can't take the risk to use his strongest jutsu to kill them ...


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> In case Kabuto wins?
> 
> But we both know he isn't going to.
> 
> ...



And mind you Kabuto would also be "handicapped" remember he cant kill his precious Sasuke, so I can also play that card too. But unlike Kabuto simply not wanting to kill Sauske, the user not being killable is an inherent advantadge his jutsu provides.

Also Ip you must take in count that if they do (which I think they will) succeed at stopping edo tensei not being able to kill him becomes a non issue for Itachi no who will possibly be dispelled by then but Sasuke could still fight all out so the "not being able to kill" could still be removed and may even become one sized since Sasuke would go all out on Kabuto while Kabuto apparently wants Sasuke alive for personal reasons.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> If Kabuto could provide that, I have no qualms with his character doing so; However, from what I'm reading....... It is Kishi already doing the supposed "Damage control" thus my assessment only interprets what was given.



I agree with you on this I have no idea who is won to win but I still think Kabuto will survive for some reasons.

Now and please do not feel obligued to respond to this, but the situation I will admit do look grim for Kabuto (this is why I am wainting for text) but at the same time Uchihas were given already damage control by the author and these usually go to the losing party.

So I have no idea who will win. I think they will definitively suceed in stopping edo tensei. But I think after that....... the real trolling begins. Who knows though.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Amaterasu, Fuuton: Rasenshuriken, Tsukiyomi, Rakiri, *Jinton*, etc are all now ineffective against Tsunade. She can tank it and heal since it apparently heals from any kind of wound. Tsunade is so boss now!!!



Don't jump the gun and think she can survive being completely vaporized at a molecular level, that is a lot more then any other kind of wound.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> She's waiting for the chapter to come out.



Last week it was rumored she was getting her nails done. Rumor has it she still is.

Imagine her nails getting treatment two weeks straight.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Amaterasu, Fuuton: Rasenshuriken, Tsukiyomi, Rakiri, Jinton, etc are all now ineffective against Tsunade. She can tank it and heal since it apparently heals from any kind of wound. Tsunade is so boss now!!!



jinton would erase her from existance, she's not healing from that.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Amaterasu, Fuuton: Rasenshuriken, Tsukiyomi, Rakiri, Jinton, etc are all now ineffective against Tsunade. She can tank it and heal since it apparently heals from any kind of wound. Tsunade is so boss now!!!


All she's missing is the Mokuton. Her healing ability means she's near Hashirama level.





BringerOfChaos said:


> Senju and Uzamaki have powerful bodies,massive chakara,and longer human life spans.
> 
> 
> I would say she has plenty of life to chew on.


Oh yes I agree. When I wrote that I thought that it would be a fair proportion of her life.

Make that 40 years then.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

Kishomoto HAS to summon, Madara.

I'm sorry, there is just ismply NO way you can have Itachi and Sasuke fighting together, and not bring in freaking UCHIHA MADARA to the party. Not just Madara, but Madara with the rinnegan and Hashirama's powers.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Of course, since they can't outright kill him, they will have to finesse the situation. Will be interesting to see how they pull that off, 'cause Kabuto is as elusive as they come.



Kabuto cant kill Sasuke either. The non killing may become a non issue after ending the technique. Its is not as if Kabuto is using his greatest power to fight either, he sure feels confident if he isnt using his greatest power for this.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Last week it was rumored she was getting her nails done. Rumor has it she still is.
> 
> Imagine her nails getting treatment two weeks straight.


I could fap to her nails if I put my mind to it.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem with amaterasu is that she would burn for 7 days so her chakra would probably end before it wears out


Ha although if it hit her arm or something she could quickly rip it off.



Paradox said:


> Don't jump the gun and think she can survive being completely vaporized at a molecular level, that is a lot more then any other kind of wound.



That would be so cool though!!


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

*@Divinstrosity*

What will the kages do. Play goldfish? Duck duck goose?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Kishomoto HAS to summon, Madara.
> 
> I'm sorry, there is just ismply NO way you can have Itachi and Sasuke fighting together, and not bring in freaking UCHIHA MADARA to the party. Not just Madara, but Madara with the rinnegan and Hashirama's powers.


actually, now that madara made kage bunshin, its even more possible


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

I really wish Madara made multiple wood clones instead. That would have been insane. Wood Clones don't disperse, they must be killed by normal means.

And seeing that Madara is an Edo Tensei....


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Kishomoto HAS to summon, Madara.
> 
> I'm sorry, there is just ismply NO way you can have Itachi and Sasuke fighting together, and not bring in freaking UCHIHA MADARA to the party. Not just Madara, but Madara with the rinnegan and Hashirama's powers.



And then Kabuto Summons Izuna?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Ha although if it hit her arm or something she could quickly rip it off.



if it hits her head too? xD


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

If Madara is resummoned kagebunshins arent staying, it appears where you summon an edo to its coffin the edo gets deactivated and reactivated in the location.

Can you do Kagebunshins if the original is blacked out?


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Kishomoto HAS to summon, Madara.
> 
> I'm sorry, there is just ismply NO way you can have Itachi and Sasuke fighting together, and not bring in freaking UCHIHA MADARA to the party. Not just Madara, but Madara with the rinnegan and Hashirama's powers.



Yeah. Especially since Sasuke and Itachi are the only major characters who haven't found out the truth about Tobi yet, even though both of them have close relationships with him.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Ohana posted ToC.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I really wish Madara made multiple wood clones instead. That would have been insane. Wood Clones don't disperse, they must be killed by normal means.
> 
> And seeing that Madara is an Edo Tensei....


The preview says they are mokuton clones.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 14, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> jinton would erase her from existance, she's not healing from that.


Ha would that not be cool though? She is completely vaporized and then like one cell survives and reforms her whole body. It would be the kind of jutsu that would make me feel like she really deserves her Hokage title rather than just for her support abilities and intelligence.



Golden Circle said:


> All she's missing is the Mokuton. Her healing ability means she's near Hashirama level.


Nah she has already surpassed Hashirama!!!


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The preview says they are mokuton clones.



The hand seal tells me that they're Kage Bunshins. 

I believe Yamato used the Snake hand seal for his wood clones - in fact, all wood element ninjutsu seen to date, used the snake hand seal.


----------



## Fay (Mar 14, 2012)

Sasuke and Itachi teaming up pek I'm very pleased :ho!


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The preview says they are mokuton clones.



The preview also keeps calling Susano'o's sword a root.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> All she's missing is the Mokuton. Her healing ability means she's near Hashirama level.



Tsunade is not near Hashirama's level. Having one jutsu nearly as good as someone else doesn't mean you're on par with them as a whole or even close to it. I've got nothing against Tsunade but to say she's near Hashirama's level is ludicrous.



Klue said:


> I really wish Madara made multiple wood clones instead. That would have been insane. Wood Clones don't disperse, they must be killed by normal means.
> 
> And seeing that Madara is an Edo Tensei....



As do I. I've been bitching about KB for 2 and a half years now.  He better not have used it to illogically magically learn 10 years worth of knowledge in 2 seconds.

Only good thing is that now KB's biggest user must meet its creator.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto cant kill Sasuke either. The non killing may become a non issue after ending the technique. Its is not as if Kabuto is using his greatest power to fight either, he sure feels confident if he isnt using his greatest power for this.



Dude, confidence doesn't mean much of anything TO ME at this point in the story. 

Must we run down the names of confident people who had their confidence taken away?

Kabuto has to have something up his sleeve. Story-wise, you don't have a set-up like THIS, and not make it interesting. I think it's going to be Madara, because the only thing that I can think of, at Kabuto's disposal, that could oppose the might of Itasuke is Madara. 

We will see. 

I feel like I waited for an eternity, and now we have ANOTHER cliff-hanger. Fucking Kishimoto.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Ohana posted ToC.



I'm not one to hate on Ohana, but that's pretty funny.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 14, 2012)

Did any of you guys notice that Sasuke actually used SHURIKEN real fucking SHURIKEN to attack Kabuto? No susanoo!

I'm praying to God that Sasuke actually fights like hebi Sasuke in this fight


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if it hits her head too? xD



Itachi and Sasuke seem to avoid face shots when it comes to amaterasu for some reason... maybe Madara does too lol. Ha but she just rips off her head and regenerates that too!!!


----------



## moncoeurmysmile (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Amaterasu, *Fuuton: Rasenshuriken, Tsukiyomi,* Rakiri, *Jinton,* etc are all now ineffective against Tsunade. She can tank it and heal since it apparently heals from any kind of wound. Tsunade is so boss now!!!



Currently hoping you are being sarcastic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If Madara is resummoned kagebunshins arent staying, it appears where you summon an edo to its coffin the edo gets deactivated and reactivated in the location.
> 
> Can you do Kagebunshins if the original is blacked out?


bah so the idea of madara fighting kages and itachi and sasuke at the same time wont work


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> The hand seal tells me that they're Kage Bunshins.


No, the fingers on his right hand is straight up. With kage bunshin they are curved like this:

```
|
_ \_
 \
  |
```


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Divinstrosity*
> 
> What will the kages do. Play goldfish? Duck duck goose?



They've had their chance to fight Madara. 

I doubt that something as rare as an Itachi and Sasuke combo will play second fiddle in importance to the team of Kage's, especially when Kabuto possibly needs the fire-power.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 14, 2012)

moncoeurmysmile said:


> Currently hoping you are being sarcastic.



Serious about FRS (after seeing what Sandaime Raikage did yeah), joking about jinton (unless she is only partially hit) and tsukiyomi I am unsure. Think it would be cool but idk.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 14, 2012)

Just remembered that Kabuto has some Zetsu spores on him.  Any ideas on how this might play a part?



			
				bearzerger said:
			
		

> This fight doesn't have anything to do with Sasuke's inevitable redemption. He isn't fighting Kabuto because he wants to make up for his crimes. He does it because he hates the guy and especially because he dared to summon his beloved elder brother back from the dead.
> 
> Sure Kabuto is doomed but this is still far from over. He too has something to show before his end.



True, but once again, it's Sasuke killing someone who is not a good guy.  Orochimaru?  Bad guy.  Deidara?  Bad guy.  Itachi?  Supposed bad guy.  Samurai?  Good, but fodder, so who gives a fuck.  Danzo?  Shifty nationalist who had it coming.  Zetsu?  Bad guy.  Kabuto?  You get the pattern.

Combine this with him having a bromantic moment with Itachi, and it's like the universe/plot is bending over backwards to make Naruto's job as easy as possible.

Unless A holds a grudge over his arm, but that was his choice.

Meanwhile Kabuto is doomed by plot expectations, and unless Kishimoto devotes 10+ chapters to a fight involving him (which I doubt), how impressive he is will be highly limited by his remaining screentime.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

I want to see Kabuto summoning Jiraiya and Kisame and Konan and the Uchiha clan.

*Uchiha brothers win*

Itachi and Sasuke: Damn that was hard[Pant pant pant]

*Kabuto summons Dan and 50% Muu and any other Edo scraps*

Itachi: This should be easy

Sasuke: Lets go and attack!

*Kabuto summons Izuna and Shisui*

Itachi: FUUUUUUUCK

*Sasuke is getting anally raped.*

*Some how they managed to survive the but rape.*


*Kabuto summons the sage of 6th paths sons.*

*Itachi and Sasuke get raped so hard there asses bleed*

*Kabuto summons the sage of 6th path him self and Sasuke and Itachi die*


Kabuto: All mine. And I went through all this trouble of finding a way to edo tensei all the previous hokages.

*Kabuto makes the previous 4 kages rise.*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

^ Why are you fantasizing about violent anal sex? Is this really the time and place?



Jeαnne said:


> bah so the idea of madara fighting kages and itachi and sasuke at the same time wont work



Madara doesn't have to get resummoned by Kabuto. He can use animal path and fly there, right?


----------



## sagroth (Mar 14, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Did any of you guys notice that Sasuke actually used SHURIKEN real fucking SHURIKEN to attack Kabuto? No susanoo!
> 
> I'm praying to God that Sasuke actually fights like hebi Sasuke in this fight



Oh, if only.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> No, the fingers on his right hand is straight up. With kage bunshin they are curved like this:
> 
> ```
> |
> ...



Madara's hands are situated like so:



At least from what I can see on the bottom of page 09.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 14, 2012)

Look folks: if shit gets too real for Kabuto, he can just summon Madara. That's a pretty nice safety net, unless he gets ganked like...super-fast.

Just sayin'. It sounds crazy; Sasuke and Itachi vs Kabuto, but he should put up a good fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Itachi and Sasuke seem to avoid face shots when it comes to amaterasu for some reason... maybe Madara does too lol. Ha but she just rips off her head and regenerates that too!!!




it just means that they are not supposed to one hit kill 




do you know what is funny?

the fact that madara just used kage bunshin(if it really is) totally puts the idea of a naruto+sasuke fusion in the future into perspective.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> The hand seal tells me that they're Kage Bunshins.



Yeah they're different Handseals as we see by Yamato he uses the Serpent Handseal in chapter 293 for his Wood Clone.

Link removed
Link removed

A clear difference to what Madara uses.


Case Closed.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> *I doubt that something as rare as an Itachi and Sasuke combo will play second fiddle in importance to the team of Kage's,* especially when Kabuto possibly needs the fire-power.



*If you want to look at it like that, yes they will.

And Kabuto doesn't need the Madara.He has "that jutsu"*


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> As do I. I've been bitching about KB for 2 and a half years now.  He better not have used it to illogically magically learn 10 years worth of knowledge in 2 seconds.
> 
> Only good thing is that now KB's biggest user must meet its creator.



You and I think a lot alike.


----------



## Fay (Mar 14, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Look folks; if shit gets too real for Kabuto, he can just summon Madara. That's a pretty nice safety net, unless he gets ganked like...super-fast.



Oh please let this happen pek! I'm still waiting for the Madara is Sasuke's real father revelation


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara's hands are situation like so:
> 
> 
> 
> At least from what I can see on the bottom of page 09.


Oh you got me there.

In that case I imagine that the preview is referring to some text in the prior panels.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Mar 14, 2012)

does anyone think one of madara clone will become as epic as dat clone

also i think this chapter seems to be a near exact copy of one prediction i read from someone 

who ever that was congrats


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Agree with HawkMan seriously only unreasnable fanboys say Kabuto is getting raped, this is 2 vs 1 for a reason. This is supposed to be Sasuke's equivalent of Naruto's Tobi fight.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Did any of you guys notice that Sasuke actually used SHURIKEN real fucking SHURIKEN to attack Kabuto? No susanoo!
> 
> I'm praying to God that Sasuke actually fights like hebi Sasuke in this fight



He doesn't have much of a choice. Susanoo won't work in this situation. 


Eh. 

Madara better get summoned, 'cause this whole, 'Kabuto can't kill Sasuke, and they can't kill him' jive is already annoying. I want to see a REAL fucking fight. Gee whiz!!!


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh you got me there.
> 
> In that case I imagine that the preview is referring to some text in the prior panels.



They probably just messed up. Assumed he used Wood Clones because he used one last week.

I don't know. Probably best to wait for Ohana's script. Clearly looks like the Shadow Clone Technique to me though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Why are you fantasizing about violent anal sex? Is this really the time and place?
> 
> 
> 
> Madara doesn't have to get resummoned by Kabuto. He can use animal path and fly there, right?



can be 


or he could get re-summoned, the kage thinks that they are safe, but madara makes the bunshins again and returns to their location


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> They probably just messed up. Assumed he used Wood Clones because he used one last week.
> 
> I don't know. Probably best to wait for Ohana's script. Clearly looks like the Shadow Clone Technique to me though.



Or is Kishi just screwing up when its indeed Wood Clone

Clearly Shadow Clone Handseals despite Wood Clone using Serpent.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

i never thought of seeing an uchiha making a kage bunshin feint


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> They probably just messed up. Assumed he used Wood Clones because he used one last week.
> 
> I don't know. Probably best to wait for Ohana's script. Clearly looks like the Shadow Clone Technique to me though.


You're probably right.

I seriously hope they are mokuton or else they will be insanely easy to beat. One tap and that'd be it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> can be
> 
> 
> or he could get re-summoned, the kage thinks that they are safe, but madara makes the bunshins again and returns to their location



Kabuto tries to resummon Madara. Nothing happens. Kabuto tries again. Nothing. Again. He begins to panic. Asks Sasuke if he can go get Madara for him so they can all defeat Itachi together.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Why are you fantasizing about violent anal sex? Is this really the time and place?



1. I struck a nerve

2. Your using the wrong choice of words

3.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> 1. I struck a nerve
> 
> 2. Your using the wrong choice of words
> 
> 3.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i never thought of seeing an uchiha making a kage bunshin feint



I'll be honest if anything I expected a Katon Bunshin from the Uchiha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto tries to resummon Madara. Nothing happens. Kabuto tries again. Nothing. Again. He begins to panic. Asks Sasuke if he can go get Madara for him so they can all defeat Itachi together.





man see the buttsnake taking kabuto over will be gross.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

@BringerOfChaos
You should use [noparse][sp][/sp][/noparse] instead of the antiquated [noparse][/noparse] tags.

Also, the manga would get more awesome if Kishi started dropping anal sex innuendos.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Wait, these might be Wood Clones - they're coming from the ground. Thanks to vered-sama for pointing it out.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Watch out, we got a badass over here 

I want the text already not going to sleep until I see the last 2 lines of Kabuto.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> man see the buttsnake taking kabuto over will be gross.



What if that's Orochimaru?​


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

Shouldn't we have the chapter by now?

Also, Madara is starting to get really annoying. This dude has the power to, via the rinnegan, royally fuck them up, and he's refusing to use it. 

Unless he is going to wipe out Chibaka Tensei, or a huge Shinra Tensei, I'm not really caring about his clones. To me, he has underperformed relative to the amount of power he has.


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

by the way guys these are indeed wood clones.
sound effect and the panel before the main one and the main one as well indicate them being wood clones coming out of the ground.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> 1. I struck a nerve
> 
> 2. *Your* using the wrong choice of words
> 
> 3.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





You're using the wrong choice of words _and_ tags. 

I just think it's peculiar that someone who hates a character fantasizes about raping them.  Your thing though.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Shouldn't we have the chapter by now?
> 
> Also, Madara is starting to get really annoying. This dude has the power to, via the rinnegan, royally fuck them up, and he's refusing to use it.
> 
> Unless he is going to wipe out Chibaka Tensei, or a huge Shinra Tensei, I'm not really caring about his clones. To me, he has underperformed relative to the amount of power he has.



Maybe he never learned any Rinnegan jutsu beyond jutsu absorption. If he had Shinra Tensei, he should really have used it by now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

am i the only one that noticed the subtle symbolism in this painel?



kishi is boss


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

@Div:
The chapter came out about an hour or two from now last week. Also since when were you a rinnegan fan? 



Orochibuto said:


> Watch out, we got a badass over here


I see that you live under a hole. You need to visit memebase some more.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> by the way guys these are indeed wood clones.
> sound effect and the panel before the main one and the main one as well indicate them being wood clones coming out of the ground.



In that case there's a better chance of them sticking around if Madara gets summoned away.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wait, these might be Wood Clones - they're coming from the ground. Thanks to vered-sama for pointing it out.



Good Eye seeing it on that tiny panel.

well done Kishi.Using Shadow Clones handseals for Wood Clone.


----------



## moncoeurmysmile (Mar 14, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Serious about FRS (after seeing what Sandaime Raikage did yeah), joking about jinton (unless she is only partially hit) and tsukiyomi I am unsure. Think it would be cool but idk.



FRS would tear her tits a new one.

3rd Raikage had a legendary shield of god-like proportions + his Iron blood + he was an Edo Tensei and he still was cracked by the damage FRS did.

Skin before FRS damaged him:
Link removed

Skin after FRS damaged him:
Link removed

Clearly you see the damage cracks.

FRS :

Link removed
Link removed

FRS attacks on a molecular level according to the lady you think can survive this move 
Mind you, that is the damage of a *50% FRS*, not Sage enhanced or Kyuubi Chakra mode enhanced.

Seriously, NO.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that noticed the subtle symbolism in this painel?
> 
> 
> 
> kishi is boss



Is that the Rinnegan on one side? Is Kabuto thinking about taking his body and becoming the Fourth Six Paths?


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that noticed the subtle symbolism in this painel?
> 
> 
> 
> kishi is boss





edit: that's not what i think it looks like. that's my response if i think it is what it looks like.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that noticed the subtle symbolism in this painel?
> 
> 
> 
> kishi is boss



Holy shit. 

Is that really Itachi though? His collar is different.


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that noticed the subtle symbolism in this painel?
> 
> 
> 
> kishi is boss



something that starts with R and end with S perhaps?


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Shouldn't we have the chapter by now?
> 
> Also, Madara is starting to get really annoying. This dude has the power to, via the rinnegan, royally fuck them up, and he's refusing to use it.
> 
> Unless he is going to wipe out Chibaka Tensei, or a huge Shinra Tensei, I'm not really caring about his clones. To me, he has underperformed relative to the amount of power he has.



thats what makes him badass. the knowledge he could fuck them up, but isn't even bothering to do so.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> @Div:
> The chapter came out about an hour or two from now last week. Also since when were you a rinnegan fan?
> 
> I see that you live under a hole. You need to visit memebase some more.



1) I picked a nerve it seems 

2) Learn some humour, I was not at all laughing at you, fuck I didnt even knew it was referint to you, until I had to check why you were so defensive. I was just laughing at the fucking imag, just like how I laughed my ass off when I first say the Obama pic of "Not bad". So chill out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Is that the Rinnegan on one side? Is Kabuto thinking about taking his body and becoming the Fourth Six Paths?


this is definitely a rikudou reference


----------



## chakra-burned (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that noticed the subtle symbolism in this painel?
> 
> 
> 
> kishi is boss



Yes, also Itachi's susanoo punching away Sasuke's susanoo's arms from last chapter, though they're susanoo from the same eyes.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> thats what makes him badass. the knowledge he could fuck them up, but isn't even bothering to do so.



That's WHAT made him bad-ass...

...this fight is draggin' now. Where do they go from here?

More techniques that don't work, and they talk about how well Tsunade can heal, and Madara yammer in his head about Hashirama being superior?


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that noticed the subtle symbolism in this painel?
> 
> 
> 
> kishi is boss



I see a reverse Zetsu.

Nice find though.Defo reminds me of RS.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Shit I am falling asleep please Ohana hurry.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 14, 2012)

Kuromaku said:


> Just remembered that Kabuto has some Zetsu spores on him.  Any ideas on how this might play a part?



I doubt they'll play much of a part. We saw them work against the kages and that makes me think they won't work again. They seem like a one time only thing to me.




Kuromaku said:


> True, but once again, it's Sasuke killing someone who is not a good guy.  Orochimaru?  Bad guy.  Deidara?  Bad guy.  Itachi?  Supposed bad guy.  Samurai?  Good, but fodder, so who gives a fuck.  Danzo?  Shifty nationalist who had it coming.  Zetsu?  Bad guy.  Kabuto?  You get the pattern.
> 
> Combine this with him having a bromantic moment with Itachi, and it's like the universe/plot is bending over backwards to make Naruto's job as easy as possible.




Of that there is no doubt.



Kuromaku said:


> Meanwhile Kabuto is doomed by plot expectations, and unless Kishimoto devotes 10+ chapters to a fight involving him (which I doubt), how impressive he is will be highly limited by his remaining screentime.



Kabuto may yet survive this fight. Yes, we know he won't get Sasuke but that aside there is really no need for his death. At the very least he should show that he surpassed Oro by defeating Itachi. 
The reason why I'm not sure that he is doomed is that he hasn't made any all or nothing statements like Tobi did. Tobi is giving his all and will die because of it, but Kabuto is still playing around a bit too much. Kabuto may still have his uses



Divinstrosity said:


> They've had their chance to fight Madara.
> 
> I doubt that something as rare as an Itachi and Sasuke combo will play second fiddle in importance to the team of Kage's, especially when Kabuto possibly needs the fire-power.



The main reason Madara has to get summoned by Kabuto is that all the kages are going to die if he doesn't. The kages are completely outclassed. Sasuke atleast has plot protection. Even if he faced Madara he's guaranteed to survive because villains apparently regard him as pure man candy.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 14, 2012)

...I just noticed the first page is rock lee chibi's.

I wonder if Kishi drew those or if it was Kenji Taira.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Shit I am falling asleep please Ohana hurry.



Go to bed, dude.

The chapter will definitely be out when you wake up.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe Kabuto's last resort will be a reference to the Yakushi Buddha's 12 Divine Generals.  I dunno, just trying to figure out how the hell he hopes to come out of this in one piece while facing two Uchiha.  Praying for Zetsu's spores to come into play somehow.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You're using the wrong choice of words _and_ tags.
> 
> I just think it's peculiar that someone who hates a character fantasizes about raping them.  Your thing though.



1. I did not even type out the tags. I went to go advance and clicked the spoiler button but I guess it did not want to work for me.

2.Fantasize:Indulge in daydreaming about something desired.
 Imagine (something that one wants to happen). That is what fantazie means. And if you think that you 

A. Have life in box

B. Are retarded

C. Takes things waaaay to seriously. 


And clearly your not intelligent enough to get what I was thinking. People tend to use the phrase getting raped. Getting raped is a slang. Something that does not mean the same thing as the definition. Is your mind getting all of this? Anyway continuing people tend to say character A will rape character B. Meaning will kick there ass. In my school people throw getting raped out a lot. So I decided to use there slang and use it literally. 

Does your underdeveloped mind get it now? Or do I need to draw you some pictures?


----------



## Ra (Mar 14, 2012)

Sasuke Shurikens?????

Cool story bro, but where's the EMS Susanoo.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Go to bed, dude.
> 
> The chapter will definitely be out when you wake up.



Not gonna line, Im worried .

So I at least want to see Kabuto's last lines to see if I should be worried or not.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> 1. I did not even type out the tags. I went to go advance and clicked the spoiler button but I guess it did not want to work for me.
> 
> 2.Fantasize:Indulge in daydreaming about something desired.
> Imagine (something that one wants to happen). That is what fantazie means. And if you think that you
> ...



You sound mad bro.


@orochibro

Go sleep, you don't have to be worried for at least 2 more weeks, and hey next week is lead color, maybe you get colored Kabuto.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

So much talking this week. I was hoping Itachi would get right down to business.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 14, 2012)

The art on that last Kabuto panel is amazing.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> So much talking this week. I was hoping Itachi would get right down to business.



He needed to make sure that his foolish little brother wouldn't screw things up for him as usual.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The art on that last Kabuto panel is amazing.



It's ok, deffo not amazing, the art in Naruto was mostly bad in the war, maybe that's throwing you off.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Shit I am falling asleep please Ohana hurry.



[sp]It'll be here in the morning [/sp]


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 14, 2012)

so itachi thought 3 regular shurikens could kill kabuto? 

that's okay to believe if itachi is the one throwing them, 2 in the eyes, 1 in the brain, but it was sasuke who did it so they were just normal shuriken


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> It's ok, deffo not amazing, the art in Naruto was mostly bad in the war, maybe that's throwing you off.



I'm one of the very few who noticed how lazy and poor the art in Part 2 is. That's why panels like this catch my attention.

But the art in this arc isn't as bad as the Pain Invasion's, or other arcs around that time.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You sound mad bro.



I was just showing pika.......what ever his username was that he uses the wrong choice of words and I merely corrected him but at the same time I was insulting his intelligence because seeing the way he choose his words made me go


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

I usually wouldnt be so tired this time I always wait even more zero problem since Wednesday is my resting day, but I just came out of exams and I have basically 3 straight up days with zero sleep. Its no so much the sleep is that the migraine which worsen without sleep is really really starting to work me up where I can barely read letters and want to throw up.



Seraphiel said:


> You sound mad bro.
> 
> 
> @orochibro
> ...



2 more weeks! No chapter next week then?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> so itachi thought 3 regular shurikens could kill kabuto?



lol, probably not.

He was mainly informing Sasuke not to use deadly force - take no chances. If he accidentally kills Kabuto, there's going to be a problem.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I'm one of the very few who noticed how lazy and poor the art in Part 2 is. That's why panels like this catch my attention.



I am glad someone does good sir.


@orochibro

next week you get color pages. I just meant 2 more weeks because I don't see Kabuto being in trouble until then, he has to show his powers.


----------



## urodentis (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> 1. I did not even type out the tags. I went to go advance and clicked the spoiler button but I guess it did not want to work for me.
> 
> 2.Fantasize:Indulge in daydreaming about something desired.
> Imagine (something that one wants to happen). That is what fantazie means. And if you think that you
> ...



You are clearly not intelligent enough to understand using 'rape' as a slang isn't very mature. General consensus is, getting raped takes its literal definition. Only the minority treats it otherwise.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 14, 2012)

Prediction:

Kabuto knowing Edo tensei's weakness probably manages to escape genjutsu and also does rather well against the two brothers.

But he eventually loses and Sasuke is the one to kill him against the wishes of Itachi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

dajiang said:


> edit: that's not what i think it looks like. that's my response if i think it is what it looks like.





PikaCheeka said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Is that really Itachi though? His collar is different.





vered said:


> something that starts with R and end with S perhaps?





chakra-burned said:


> Yes, also Itachi's susanoo punching away Sasuke's susanoo's arms from last chapter, though they're susanoo from the same eyes.





Scarlet Plague said:


> I see a reverse Zetsu.
> 
> Nice find though.Defo reminds me of RS.




i see half sasuke, half rikudou. And the bright half actually resembles itachi for some reason.

kishi is showing this in my opinion:

he is making an allusion to the fact that the uchiha is the "shadowy" half of rikudou.

remember, naruto, when he resembles rikudou, he is all the time bright, too bright, its just fitting to make sasuke resemble rikudou in the dark.

its also an allusion to kabuto's point of view and his goal with sasuke.


----------



## Monna (Mar 14, 2012)

lol the chapter will be out soon


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> lol the chapter will be out soon


I hear Christmas is coming soon too.


----------



## Recal (Mar 14, 2012)

The Uchiha Brothers teaming up?

I am a fan, and I'm not quite sure, but I think I might have just been served...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

8000. 



Jeαnne said:


> i see half sasuke, half rikudou. And the bright half actually resembles itachi for some reason.
> 
> kishi is showing this in my opinion:
> 
> ...



Oh yea I guess it is Sasuke. His hair and the shadow of his collar meld together so you just see one blob.

That's some very blatant symbolism there. At least Naruto's hair resembles the sage's. Sasuke's really doesn't.


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 14, 2012)

i think i see rinnegan... that's not bad news, it's just way too soon.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not the Rinnegan.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> The Uchiha Brothers teaming up?
> 
> I am a fan, and I'm not quite sure, but I think I might have just been served...


If I said that I feel sorry for the Kabuto fans, I would be lying.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

urodentis said:


> You are clearly not intelligent enough to understand using 'rape' as a slang isn't very mature. General consensus is, getting raped takes its literal definition. Only the minority treats it otherwise.




Well dislike it or not for each their own. I am one to use slang as it got stuck in my vocabulary. In school its tossed around so much I have no choice. Only when I am typing I have control over that. But this time I decided to use that slang as a literal. Had no idea Pika what ever would be but hurt about it.

Oh and that last comment.



> Only the minority treats it otherwise.



That seems about racial don't you think? Your basically saying only minorities use that slang apart of there vocabulary. And by you saying that using that slang is immature your calling minorities immature. And I see tons of whites use that slang at my school as well.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's not the Rinnegan.


It's quite clearly the byakugan


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh yea I guess it is Sasuke. His hair and the shadow of his collar meld together so you just see one blob.
> 
> That's some very blatant symbolism there. At least Naruto's hair resembles the sage's. Sasuke's really doesn't.


yeah, kishi went out of his way to really show this


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> That seems about racial don't you think? Your basically saying only minorities use that slang apart of there vocabulary. And by you saying that using that slang is immature your calling minorities immature. And I see tons of whites use that slang at my school as well.



He mean minority as a small amount of people, not as a racial minority...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 14, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And mind you Kabuto would also be "handicapped" remember he cant kill his precious Sasuke, so I can also play that card too. But unlike Kabuto simply not wanting to kill Sauske, the user not being killable is an inherent advantadge his jutsu provides.


As you know first and foremost I'm a Uchiha fan, a "Uchiha fan" who cares more solely about development at this point; more so than any potential W's or L's on my favorite characters track record.

This ideal is no different than Hashirama,Minato,Rikudo,Nagato,Naruto, etc. etc. fans.... who justify the wanking of their characters with "development/feats" more so than battle results of W's and L's....

Thus my concern isn't with what Kabuto has to show.... It is what the "Uchiha" brothers have to show...

Kabuto being "handicapped" so to speak means little to the general idea of my argument.

We've seen Kabuto at his peak power......

We've yet to see that current Sasuke or Itachi go all out..We've yet to been given their full potential.

Itachi and or Sasuke getting another W isn't going to quench any of their fanbases thirst for "Showcasing" if they fail to go all out....

Itachi and or Sasuke getting another W isn't going to quench any of their 
fanbases thirst if Kishi intends to implicate "There is more" following the battle.

We've seen that with both the Itachi and Minato fanbases...... Whose characters never got the chance to showcase their full potential without the indication of "What if's" by the author.





> Also Ip you must take in count that if they do (which I think they will) succeed at stopping edo tensei not being able to kill him becomes a non issue for Itachi no who will possibly be dispelled by then but Sasuke could still fight all out so the "not being able to kill" could still be removed and may even become one sized since Sasuke would go all out on Kabuto while Kabuto apparently wants Sasuke alive for personal reasons.


They will succeed in stopping Kabuto, as stated by the preview. "They intend to capture him"

Sasuke going "All out" isn't likely unless, as he's still a rookie with the EMS....

It would be no different than his initial fight with bee with the MS, and later Kage's, Danzou, Kakashi...... In which he was still progressing with his Dojutsu.

We've yet to see a the finished product of his "Mastered Mangekyou" and now he as a "Perfect Mangekyou".....

Sasuke "Going all out" now is pointless if his power grows immediately following the conclusion of the battle. It was just put us in the same position from which we've started.


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 14, 2012)

EMS then?

10char


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> That seems about racial don't you think? Your basically saying only minorities use that slang apart of there vocabulary. And by you saying that using that slang is immature your calling minorities immature. And I see tons of whites use that slang at my school as well.


Not only that, but he's using the "Appeal to Majority" fallacy.


----------



## Mikon (Mar 14, 2012)

Where is the fuckin chapter


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't see any translators in the spoiler thread, shit.. .


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Madara absorbs Onoki's Dust Release with the Rinnegan's Petra Path. It would appear that he revealed Hashirama's face on purpose - he let Onoki's previous attack connect.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's not the Rinnegan.


im not saying its the rinnegan, because its not.

im saying that the shadowy side resembles rikudou, and it gives a yin/yang feeling, and its not a coincidence. He kind of went out of his way for this.

i always considered that the shadowy sasuke images resembling rikudou were just coincidence, but this one you can totally feel it


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 14, 2012)

Sasuke will probably wind up in Itachi's crow flock while big brother takes care of the scary snake man.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Ohana has posted a script.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Ohana has posted a script.



Been in the spoiler thread for a few mins now


----------



## atenzor (Mar 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Why would you throw it at them, they just take the chap and post it up.



then who do i have to throw it to then?


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im not saying its the rinnegan, because its not.
> 
> im saying that the shadowy side resembles rikudou, and it gives a yin/yang feeling, and its not a coincidence. He kind of went out of his way for this.
> 
> i always considered that the shadowy sasuke images resembling rikudou were just coincidence, but this one you can totally feel it



I was responding to dajiang.


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im not saying its the rinnegan, because its not.
> 
> *im saying that the shadowy side resembles rikudou, and it gives a yin/yang feeling, and its not a coincidence.* He kind of went out of his way for this.
> 
> i always considered that the shadowy sasuke images resembling rikudou were just coincidence, but this one you can totally feel it



ah, that is interesting. redemption much


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2012)

Where is the translatorzzzz ? or noes !


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> then who do i have to throw it to then?



Mangazone does it mostly, some other group did it last week I think.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Excite trans for those interested

```
ohana <> IR7jauNn4E   : 2012/03/14 (Wed.) 19:36:45.41 ID:rD47GQqwP 
忍界 waging war is also to the most interesting part at last!! 
Man VS ナルト of a mask   B   カカシ   Guy!! 
Pacific cod VS 5 shadow 
Helmet VS Sasuke   The battle of three weasels saves the world!! 
578  Weak Point of Despair!! 
the illegal back -- awaiting -!! ? 
Sasuke   It caught up! such a place -- one -- a big snake -- is it the circle --!? 
Helmet   クク -- It is different for a while. -- 
Sasuke   --! The voice -- Helmet! -- 
Helmet   If collateral of battle cooperation comes by this timing in the face of me itself, it will bound. -- It is lucky.   -- 
Weasel   -- (it glares)   
Sasuke   !?. 
It is what kind of meaning? You are such places why. -- 
Helmet   It is in a puzzling situation. -- Or [ that I will explain briefly ] -- 
Weasel   Explain.   I am allowed to stop 穢土 transmigration to the スキ. 
helmet   -- without a risk of there being no weak point in this way Although he would like to explain it to Mr. --'s direction -- a weasel -- you move anyhow   Sasuke thinks that he does not make it quiet -- Or [ that what will be stopped if it gets impatient is not stopped ]   it is -- reverse -- 
Pacific cod   -- now -- kana which next makes it どいつ 
it has pierced through ツナデ and the belly -- スサノオ destruction is carried out   The whole スサノオ is given up. 
Pacific cod   !?. 
ツナデ   うおらあああ!!! 
オオノキ   雷影   ガアラ   水影   !!. 
It is going to attack to ツナデ and a Pacific cod.   It is conversely kicked by the Pacific cod.   ツナデ ぶっ飛ぶ Pacific cod   --!? 
The crack of the belly of ツナデ heals up. 
Pacific cod   Reproduction object not using the mark -- A translation which it meets or is called the capability of your way of the fourth clause for it to be true -- It is the same as the capability between pillars.   -- 
ツナデ   he thought that スキ was made from this -- 
Pacific cod   my way -- me -- 殺れる 
オオノキ   塵遁   Way of original community exfoliation!! 
It is 殺れる if it is a way of an eagle!! 
雷影   It - Carries out and is イ!! 
オオノキ   !?. 
Pacific cod   It faded or is オオノキ.   A Samsara eye absorbs all the ways. -- The spying of the hand does not pass to me.   It is if it is 殺る about me.   Probably, it is っ understood that it cannot but knock soon, cannot but push down and cannot but seal. 
オオノキ   Your left shoulder was grazed by 塵遁 of the は eagle a while ago. -- Pacific cod which does not necessarily have 殺れ now   That -- That is wanting "to display the face between pillars to you".   He planned to have lowered your morale.   -- It seems that it has raised conversely. 
ツナデ   even -- to ask 
Pacific cod   ? 
ツナデ   it acts as the other self and 出さな in a substitute, if a view is changed, although there is no change in having forestalled five of us by the 木遁 other self -- it can kick   ば -- which can be referred to as having been cornered, so that it was bad Is it different? 
Pacific cod   -- truly -- 5 to 1 -- [ therefore ] 
水影   5 to 1 must win! please do not say that it is cowardly -- swerving, opening and accepting your strength -- あ   Since it is things as げてる   Pacific cod you are [ Pacific cod ] a Pacific cod in inside   It is not said that it is cowardly.   five persons -- one person -- it is a number exactly good for playing --    The multiplex 木遁 other self's way!! 
They are five pairs now.   It is 1.   -- Don't omit that it is cowardly.   You are five shadows.   Now, even -- asks a question.   使わ using スサノオ in the other self including that fellow   There is nothing. -- Which is good? 
Helmet   Talk of war by -- 
Sasuke   -- 
Helmet     You want for inside to defeat again the weasel which is the whole family's enmity.   Because I have made this world carry out transmigration   つま   The present weasel will be called an obstructive existence for Mr. り Sasuke and me. -- It will be how.   Here [ one ] cooperates. Let's defeat this weasel? It has the power of the same snake and he is the same teacher. -- 
Sasuke   -- without the mind which calls Allais a teacher It seems that you know nothing to it.   in order that I may talk with a weasel now -- here   up to -- it came later on 
helmet   if it is -- you -- now -- it is which ally -- it is -- ? 
Sasuke   -- a throwing knife is thrown.   a weasel throwing knife -- throwing knife 抑える Sasuke   It is why!? this -- a big snake -- the same -- as a circle it is -- supposing -- he is my enemy! and now -- enemy of Anda   It is! 
Helmet   -- 
Weasel   -- The found talk is heard later. -- This is pushed down first instead. -- However, don't kill. 
Sasuke   !?. 
Weasel   If the way person of 穢土 transmigration is killed, a way cannot be solved eternally.   First of all, this is applied to my 月読.   The way   It finds out about how to stop. -- 
And this is manipulated inserted in 月読 and I solve this way! 
Sasuke   -- 
Helmet   -- How to beat I fluently is explained. -- Although it is good for a mouth to succeed, in this way, a weak point is also a squirrel.   It is -- that there is also no ク a while ago. 
Weasel   There is a hole used as a weak point in any ways.   The weak point and risk of this way -- 
Helmet   --? 
Weasel   Eyes are used as a kaleidoscope.   It is this my existence! 
Helmet   -- 
Sasuke   -- a weasel -- Anda is always next time -- telling a lie, if it is in later -- in the end -- having died -- therefore -- next time - - weasel   -- 
Sasuke   I have my promise kept. 
Weasel   Character does not change until it dies, but I am once dead. -- I mean to. 
Helmet   Is it friend ハズレ by a brother?   It is interesting. 
Joint struggle of fate!!! !. 
End * サーセイ
```


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 14, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> We've seen Kabuto at his peak power......



Where? Since he got his upgrade we have never see him at his peak power. We have only see him use his greatest power edo tensei.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> They will succeed in stopping Kabuto, as stated by the preview. "They intend to capture him"



When did I said they wouldnt? I said that even if Kabuto won they would succeed in ending the technique at least a first time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I was responding to dajiang.


oh


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

Each wood clone can use Susanoo.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Each wood clone can * reverse time*.



_fixed........_


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

So basically Tsunade says Madara sucks for using a clone, then he says "Lol well if you want to play 5-on-1, here"? 

Kabuto is so clueless. Looks like he wasn't just taunting Sasuke.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Well the first panel seems to state that the Kage fight wont be off paneled. As for the Naruto fight as well.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 14, 2012)

That trans

"Helmet VS Sasuke   The battle of three weasels saves the world!! "

lol


----------



## Mdri (Mar 14, 2012)

So Madara will have a "dat clone" as well


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2012)

madara uses the same hand sign as naruto to summon clones? doesn't yamato use a different one to use wood clones


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara absorbs Onoki's Dust Release with the Rinnegan's Petra Path. It would appear that he revealed Hashirama's face on purpose - he let Onoki's previous attack connect.



Klue is it safe to say the Dojutsu's are being trolled?

EMS was superseded by the presents of Rinnegan, which was superseded by the presents of Makuton.

Is it me or does EMS/Rinnegan Madara seem like a "Platform" to showcase Senju/Hashirama's/younger sons lineage powers.

As I implicated before.

The Uchihas' are so epic.... they are now used as "Marketing" for approaches to power.

Rinnegan now Makuton... what's next?


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

> helmet



google translation. who the fuck is helmet?


----------



## atenzor (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> google translation. who the fuck is helmet?



HELMET solos sage of six paths


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

*@Addy*

Kabuto translates to Helmet


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Mysto Vermilion said:


> So Madara will have a "dat clone" as well



I think you mean "dat clone*s*"


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Klue is it safe to say the Dojutsu's are being trolled?
> 
> EMS was superseded by the presents of Rinnegan, which was superseded by the presents of Makuton.
> 
> ...



Doujutsu, Mokuton/Body, whatever - it all amounts to the same thing, anyway:

[SIZE=+2]*Rikudou*[/SIZE]


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

madara able to use clones that can use susanoo each is too haxed.
not to mention the shared sight as well.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Gabe said:


> madara uses the same hand sign as naruto to summon clones? doesn't yamato use a different one to use wood clones



Yep.

Yamato uses the Serpent Handseal as seen in Chapter 293.
Which is why I'm wondering why Madara used the Shadow Clone Seal.=/



> google translation. who the fuck is helmet?




Kabuto.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2012)

so he can absorb onokis dust techs wonder why he let the other one hit him


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Well the first panel seems to state that the Kage fight wont be off paneled. As for the Naruto fight as well.


Maybe we will get that next week.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 14, 2012)

madara has the latest action replay and gameshark


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> madara able to use clones that can use susanoo each is too haxed.
> not to mention the shared sight as well.



Way too haxxed. And it's probably best to assume that the clones are just as capable as the original.

So scary.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so he can absorb onokis dust techs wonder why he let the other one hit him



because he knows he's an edo.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2012)

i like the first page, maybe kishi will jump from fight to fight


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so he can absorb onokis dust techs wonder why he let the other one hit him



thats what tsuchikage asked him in the script.
but he answered that he did it on purpose to show them hashirama face.
Madara is just trollling them at this point.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> madara has the latest action replay and gameshark



Kabuto's a bigger cheater, you're not supposed to be able to play as Madara in the first place.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

*@Klue*

Edo due have chakara supply. See the troll kage. Madara basically dividing his chakara by 25.

Sure he does have Hashirama cells but that could only go so far. Kishi will be trolling if he does not show the smallest sign of fatigue.


I am so sleepy its effecting my typing!


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Klue*
> 
> Edo due have chakara supply. See the troll kage. Madara basically dividing his chakara by 25.
> 
> Sure he does have Hashirama cells but that could only go so far. Kishi will be trolling if he does not show the smallest sign of fatigue.



Then let him troll. This is the power of a Rikudou.


----------



## SasukeSageofSixPaths (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> am i the only one that noticed the subtle symbolism in this painel?
> 
> 
> 
> kishi is boss



can any one tell me this picture is from chapter 578 ?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> thats what tsuchikage asked him in the script.
> but he answered that he did it on purpose to show them hashirama face.
> Madara is just trollling them at this point.



interesting he did it for the shock factor.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Tsukuyomi manipulates time, space and apparently will. Haxxxorz.

Whatever Kabuto's get out card is, it will be interesting to see.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> madara has the latest action replay and gameshark


UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A START
>
gameshark


----------



## Recal (Mar 14, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> The Ninja War is getting to the climax !
> 
> *Sasuke : At last I catched up to you. Who is there ? Is that ... Orochimaru ?
> Kabuto : You're a little off.
> Sasuke : ...! This voice ! Kabuto !*



Haha, my prediction kind of came true.  Sasuke _did_ have a brief  'Kabuto? What the hell is wrong with your face?' moment.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto acting like he and Sasuke are still cool.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> thats what tsuchikage asked him in the script.
> but he answered that he did it on purpose to show them hashirama face.
> Madara is just trollling them at this point.



wait he actually said that

I thought it was somehow implied, and you infered it from the script.

but he actually says it:rofl


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

> Itachi : Be my guest. Explain so I can stop Edo Tensei while you do so.



Whoa. That's Bleach level confidence.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> madara has the latest action replay and Kisame



Fixed.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Then let him troll. This is the power of a Rikudou.



Madara is a mere cry of Rikudou

He is only a fraction of Rikudou power.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 14, 2012)

ItaSasu team up 
Ah well, it would be interesting to see what Kabuto has up his sleeve


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> wait he actually said that
> 
> I thought it was somehow implied, and you infered it from the script.
> 
> but he actually says it:rofl



He felt awkward taking his shirt off in public so he got them to do it for him?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Whoa. That's Bleach level confidence.



"silly kabuto, I've been watching you from the day you were born"


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

It's out! Link removed


----------



## atenzor (Mar 14, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

ITS OUT!!!!!!


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 14, 2012)

People still think the Uchiha brothers are going to one-shot Kabuto? Did you guys not see the rape face in the last panel. Beware the glasses wearing guy, because when the glasses come off, someone's going to get there ass kicked.


----------



## motto (Mar 14, 2012)

It's out but it won't load for me...shiiit!!

Edit: It's loading here: Link removed


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Doujutsu, Mokuton/Body, whatever - it all amounts to the same thing, anyway:
> 
> [SIZE=+2]*Rikudou*[/SIZE]



Indeed it does...

It's just a pity "Rikudou" couldn't be resurrected to showcase it.

*Uchiha* Madara must now do what he himself/Harashima failed to do.....
Be interesting enough to actually warrant "an on panel" development.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 14, 2012)

The pages aren't loading for me either, same happened last week. 

Wtf is going on.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2012)

in the first page of the chibi characters naruto is the only one who looks confident


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 14, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Whoa. That's Bleach level confidence.



Lol at the people who suggested the only arrogant Uchiha is Madara/Sasuke....

Despite the differences in view points in regards to Itachi and the clan. It's evident that certain aspects of their characters personality, extreme arrogance, is hereditary.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 14, 2012)

The last page.



Kαrin said:


> The pages aren't loading for me either, same happened last week.
> 
> Wtf is going on.



Servers are heavy because a lot of people are reading the chapter.


----------



## motto (Mar 14, 2012)

Hariti said:


> The last page.
> 
> 
> 
> Servers are heavy because a lot of people are reading the chapter.



People can also use mangainn:taken a giant sword through the chest


----------



## SasukeSageofSixPaths (Mar 14, 2012)

I knew it the whole time Sasuke is the reborn from Rikudō 
since in chapter Raikage vs Sasuke he used a Ilusion vs Shee and Shee said i never lost vs a Ilusion but this Ilusion was Rikudō it was so powerful that he was in fear and was K.O with only 1 hit and
therefore is Kabuto after Sasuke and not Naruto because Kabuto knows something about it.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2012)

SasukeSageofSixPaths said:


> I knew it the whole time Sasuke is the reborn from Rikudō
> since in chapter Raikage vs Sasuke he used a Ilusion vs Shee and Shee said i never lost vs a Ilusion but this Ilusion was Rikudō it was so powerful that he was in fear and was K.O with only 1 hit and
> therefore is Kabuto after Sasuke and not Naruto because Kabuto knows something about it.



Do you really see Sasuke becoming "petsfriendly" like rikudo was? Like every RS were and will be? 

No. Definitly, only Naruto is. 

This is the key after all. To inherit RS will and strenght, you must have some affinity with pets. And Naruto's shown this affinity many times, sasuke not. He kills innocent crows, and even uses snakes as "atomic-protection"...


----------



## Evolution (Mar 14, 2012)

Beast chapter this week.
Itachi being badass and cracking jokes.
Madara trollin and chillin.
Kages about to get fucked.


----------



## Setas1999 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kages beats the shit out of madara.this is the same as Cell and Tien tricks.it didin't go well for either of them.


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2012)

kabuto "so am i the odd man out here of the group of brothers? how thrilling."


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

takL said:


> kabuto "so am i the odd man out here of the group of brothers? how thrilling."



hi can you translate Madaras last line to the kages as well with the clones as Susnaoo?
and his sentence about the Rinnegan if you can of course.


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 14, 2012)

takL said:


> kabuto "so am i the odd man out here of the group of brothers? how thrilling."



looks like kabuto will summon someone next chapter.


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> hi can you translate Madaras last line to the kages as well with the clones as Susnaoo?
> and his sentence about the Rinnegan if you can of course.



"now…I ask you a question. Either these clones use susanoO(s) or not…which do you prefer?" 

"have you gone gaga oonoki? Rinnegan absorbs any jutsu(/all jutsus)"



sasutachi said:


> looks like kabuto will summon someone next chapter.



u must mean Madara, yes?


----------



## auem (Mar 14, 2012)

takL said:


> "now?I ask you a question. Either these clones use susanoO(s) or not?which do you prefer?"
> 
> "have you gone gaga oonoki? Rinnegan absorbs any jutsu(/all jutsus)"
> 
> ...



i say fugaku..:quiet

but yes,chance is high on madara...now that he made clones,he can fight sasuke-itachi personally leaving his clones to deal with kages..


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 14, 2012)

takL said:


> "now…I ask you a question. Either these clones use susanoO(s) or not…which do you prefer?"
> 
> "have you gone gaga oonoki? Rinnegan absorbs any jutsu(/all jutsus)"
> 
> ...



i'm not sure but madara is free since he made clones to deal with kages,i think most likely kabuto'll summon him,i also want to see izuna.


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2012)

auem said:


> i say fugaku..:quiet
> 
> but yes,chance is high on madara...now that he made clones,he can fight sasuke-itachi personally leaving his clones to deal with kages..



i doubt kabuto gives 2 shits about the war anymore.
 "seeing as how the reward for my cooperating in the war shows itself in front of me already at this right time ?.  im so lucky?"


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 14, 2012)

Amazing chapter this week. 

5 mokuton clones (that are apparently capable of using susano'o) for each Kage, and the Uchiha bros finally team up against Kabuto. These chapters just keep getting better and better every new release.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 14, 2012)

takL said:


> i doubt kabuto gives 2 shits about the war anymore.
> "seeing as how the reward for my cooperating in the war shows itself in front of me already at this right time ?.  im so lucky?"



 that is actually a very good point, so do you really think that he will summon Madara back? Or Madara and His brother?

Oh man... we never got to see Mangatsu and the swordsmen in action and their backgrounds , I doubt that at this rate we will...


----------



## Grimbold (Mar 14, 2012)

Im guessing im one of those who disliked this chapter.

All this talking and back and forth on the Madara vs Kages fight is really degrading it's quality.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 14, 2012)

motto said:


> People can also use mangainn:taken a giant sword through the chest



Thank you but this new translations are terrible, I really miss manga stream


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> that is actually a very good point, so do you really think that he will summon Madara back?



Aye. just when the 5 kages are in a pinch.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 14, 2012)

takL said:


> Aye. just when the 5 kages are in a pinch.



Yeah everyone of them are in 1 v 5 now. I guess that would make most sense now.
It would be interesting to see Madara's reaction on seeing the last surviving Uchiha and stuff. Altought I ve got the feeling that he would most likely not care or be all like '' I am not surprised the fking Senju where bound to pull this crap''

Also what about Suigetsu's scroll?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2012)

This chapter was amazing, imo

Can't wait 'till next week


----------



## SasukeSageofSixPaths (Mar 14, 2012)

vered said:


> hi can you translate Madaras last line to the kages as well with the clones as Susnaoo?
> and his sentence about the Rinnegan if you can of course.



he said this

should those clones use Susanoo let me think about it
yes or no?


he troll the 5 Kages was a epic chapter haha
NOW is the fight fair


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

OMFG. The clones can indeed use all the techniques including Dojutsus.Madara is so broken it's not funny anymore.

I mean 25 Susano'o?25 Rinnegans,25 Mokuton capable Madara?Srsly *Masashi Kishimoto*?

Just end EdoTensei it's enough ffs....who needs the Juubi if you can have 1000 EdoTensei Madaras with Rinnegan and Mokuton? geez


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Mar 14, 2012)

People are giving Madara too much credit and not enough to the kages.  They're fighting an immortal self-regenerating chakra-less FUSION of Madara and Hashirama.  They're not even going into this fight fresh by any means - by my measure Mizukage probably has the most chakra left, and it can't be much for any of them.

But with all of that against them, they're still stalemating Madara at every turn.  The only one he's managed to wound was Tsunade, and that put him in a position where he was forced to use rinnegan.

Obviously he's going to win the war of attrition over time as the kages tire, but you've really got to hand it to them for their impressive showing.  Oonoki's Jinton techniques have especially impressed me, Gaara's grown a lot, Raikage's a beast, and Mizukage has jutsu for days.  I worry about what state Tsunade will be in after this fight though - I predict she'll over-exert herself and either die or retire from the position of Hokage after all of this.

Somebody has to take her place, and I can't see a better/more heroic time to take her out of the story than against Madara.  I honestly thought she was done-for when Susanoo stabbed her.


----------



## Aazadan (Mar 14, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> OMFG. The clones can indeed use all the techniques including Dojutsus.Madara is so broken it's not funny anymore.
> 
> I mean 25 Susano'o?25 Rinnegans,25 Mokuton capable Madara?Srsly *Masashi Kishimoto*?
> 
> Just end EdoTensei it's enough ffs....who needs the Juubi if you can have 1000 EdoTensei Madaras with Rinnegan and Mokuton? geez



What's more alarming is Tobi was willing to fight against it if he had to (after he got the Rinnegan).


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Mar 14, 2012)

Have any links to the full raw been posted?

I don't see any in the spoiler thread, and google just turns up spam sites.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

KingOfLightning, incorrectly spelled: KingOfLighting - but still, much respect, he is the King. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zah-RyFL0I&feature=plcp&context=C4fda452VDvjVQa1PpcFMI-F2JJN6g5tkFH2W5frDGb6Eawu1--XE%3D[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 15, 2012)

This chapter was good. Kabuto is going to get pwned by the Uchiha brothers for sure.


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2012)

Kabuto told Itachi and Sasuke the story of the war, which likely means they now know Tobi isn't "thee" Uchiha Madara.


----------



## bach (Mar 15, 2012)

sasuke saw tobi's face... so he just know that tobi isn't the real madara uchiha...


----------

